# Tells us what cycling is coming up on TV....



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2012)

...or on the radio or live streams.

If you come across any programmes that are scheduled for broadcast, post the details up here and I will enter them in this _*Calendar*_ so that you'll never have to miss another programme. I've only entered a few things (because that's all I've found) so far but there's doubtless a fair few that I don't know about.

I've put this thread in Pro Cycling and Racing on Shaun's suggestion that most televised cycling will involve professional cyclists. It's not meant to exclude other disciplines such as track cycling and cyclocross or more general cycling interests, it's just that it has to go somewhere.

I've also added a link to my signature and anyone can do the same if they wish to spread it about a bit. I can share permissions if anybody wishes to be able add events to the calendar for themselves.

Oh, and if you look in the calendar, you'll see that ITV4 are showing a resumé of the TdF tonight!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Dec 2012)

Nice one. A serious lack of cycling on tv just now. Sky should seriously think about a HD cycling 24/7 channel. 

Tour down under starts pretty soon but don't have the dates to hand. Eurosport likely cover it.


----------



## Rob500 (17 Dec 2012)

Great post deptfordmarmoset. Clock set for tonight. ITV4 @8pm. British Eurosport @9pm.
Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Nice one. A serious lack of cycling on tv just now. Sky should seriously think about a HD cycling 24/7 channel.
> 
> Tour down under starts pretty soon but don't have the dates to hand. Eurosport likely cover it.


Pleasure. I'll put the Tour Down Under details as soon as they they are listed on athleticsontv or someone posts the details here, whichever is first.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2012)

User said:


> I think this is best site for live cycling, not always in english, they rarely don't have a race, if it's on Tv somewhere, it will be here..just click LIVESTREAM
> 
> http://www.procyclinglive.com/


 
Cheers, IotCB, bookmarked. I'll put the dates in the calendar and try to remember to put transmission time (assuming there is one) in when a link to a stream goes up.


----------



## normgow (21 Dec 2012)

For Cyclo Cross fans on Saturday 22nd Dec.tune to
http://www.sports-livez.com/
you can watch the bpost Trophy cross from Essen (Belgium not Germany) and on Sunday the same website is showing the world cup from Namur. Transmission starts both days at 14:45 CET (Central European Time) one hour adrift from UK and both races start at 15:00


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2012)

normgow said:


> For Cyclo Cross fans on Saturday 22nd Dec.tune to
> http://www.sports-livez.com/
> you can watch the bpost Trophy cross from Essen (Belgium not Germany) and on Sunday the same website is showing the world cup from Namur. Transmission starts both days at 14:45 CET (Central European Time) one hour adrift from UK and both races start at 15:00


I've put the links for Saturday into the calendar but the Sunday links weren't up when I looked yesterday.


----------



## jtsonphone (24 Dec 2012)

yeah.think so,I've put the links for Saturday into the calendar but the Sunday links weren't up when I looked yesterday.


----------



## normgow (24 Dec 2012)

livez-sports are showing the World Cup race from Zolder-Heusden on Boxing Day from 14:45 CET.
Yesterday 23rd Dec there was some kind of technical glitch from Namur but I managed to watch the last three quarters of the race. Saturday 22nd Dec from Essen was good reception.
I wish everyone good cross viewing for the rest of the season.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2012)

normgow said:


> livez-sports are showing the World Cup race from Zolder-Heusden on Boxing Day from 14:45 CET.
> Yesterday 23rd Dec there was some kind of technical glitch from Namur but I managed to watch the last three quarters of the race. Saturday 22nd Dec from Essen was good reception.
> I wish everyone good cross viewing for the rest of the season.


Yes, I couldn't get the links to work yesterday but, as you say, reception was fine for Saturday. (New to cyclocross, I thought that the winner would be disqualified for baulking Peeters at the line.)


----------



## normgow (24 Dec 2012)

Yes he (Stybar) was disqualified or strictly speaking relegated to fourth position and Jan Denuwelaere, who slid across the line on his rear end awarded first place but only after a photo showed him fractionally in front of Rob Peeters and Niels Albert.
A good website for race results and cycling news in general is http://www.cyclingnews.com/
Also the calendar for future events, 'cross, road and track is shown here.


----------



## Booyaa (29 Dec 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Nice one. A serious lack of cycling on tv just now. Sky should seriously think about a HD cycling 24/7 channel.


That would be great, I noticed the other day they have a sailing channel and commented a cycling channel would be a great addition.


----------



## normgow (30 Dec 2012)

I've just noticed thet the Cyclo-cross from Diegem today (30th Dec) starts at 17:00 CET. Must be a floodlit race.
http://www.sports-livez.com/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2012)

Good spot, Norman. I've changed the time to 16:00GMT and put the links up. Thanks for keeping me up to date!


----------



## normgow (31 Dec 2012)

Cross on New Year's Day 14:30 CET - BPost Trophy - GP Sven Nys at Baal.


----------



## Norry1 (31 Dec 2012)

normgow said:


> Cross on New Year's Day 14:30 CET - BPost Trophy - GP Sven Nys at Baal.


 

Same link?


----------



## normgow (31 Dec 2012)

Yes same link, sorry. http://www.sports-livez.com/


----------



## Diggs (31 Dec 2012)

Also worth noting is http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/ which details the above.
Plus cyclopunk http://cyclopunk.blogspot.co.uk/p/bikes-on-box.html who's attention to detail is goes to the nth degree, such as "17:20 Open All Hours Granville's bike starts to squeak. Far from the worst BBC comedy ever made; of possible interest to vintage bike fans"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2012)

Diggs said:


> Also worth noting is http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/ which details the above.
> Plus cyclopunk http://cyclopunk.blogspot.co.uk/p/bikes-on-box.html who's attention to detail is goes to the nth degree, such as "17:20 Open All Hours Granville's bike starts to squeak. Far from the worst BBC comedy ever made; of possible interest to vintage bike fans"


Cheers, Diggs. I've been transferring the procyclinglive.com links to the calendar but I didn't have the cyclopunk address. On Yesterday today, not yesterday until tomorrow, when it will have been on Yesterday yesterday, there's that ''possible interest to vintage bike fans'' bit again!

Yesterday
17:00 Last Of The Summer Wine
Inhabitants of Compo and pals' village are disturbed by a bicycle; of possible interest to vintage bike fans.


----------



## normgow (4 Jan 2013)

I've just noticed that livez.sports have listed the World Cup Cross from Rome for Monday 7th Jan. I imagine this is result of too much medicine over the Christmas period as the race takes place on Sunday 6th Jan. It could be that they are showing a repeat but I doubt that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2013)

normgow said:


> I've just noticed that livez.sports have listed the World Cup Cross from Rome for Monday 7th Jan. I imagine this is result of too much medicine over the Christmas period as the race takes place on Sunday 6th Jan. It could be that they are showing a repeat but I doubt that.


ProcyclingLive.com is listing it as the 6th.


----------



## normgow (6 Jan 2013)

Livez-sports seem to have recovered from their hangover and are now listing the World Cup Cross from Rome for today 6th Jan.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2013)

I've only found one link ''working'' so far. http://www.livestream.com/roma2013 Warning: it's about one frame per second and the sound is on some kind of loop that will drive you mad.

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php will be up from 13:30GMT


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2013)

Just to say athleticsontv are showing Revolution cycling as being on ITV4 at 20:00-21:00 tonight (and at 11:45 tomorrow). However, ITV4's schedules disagree with this and say that Highway Patrol is on. Might be worthwhile recording it just in case.

EDIT: The eagle-eyed would have spotted that I was having a ''day out.'' It's on on Weds (today)


----------



## Snarf (8 Jan 2013)

I've emailed and tweeted both Eurosport, ITVCycling and Sky Sports to ask them whether they are showing the Tour Down Under but I have not had a reply from any of them. Has anything been announced yet? Ta muchly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2013)

Snarf said:


> I've emailed and tweeted both Eurosport, ITVCycling and Sky Sports to ask them whether they are showing the Tour Down Under but I have not had a reply from any of them. Has anything been announced yet? Ta muchly.


This is all I've seen so far, for 22 January:

0200-0430 Sky Sports 1 *Live Cycling*
Santos Tour Down Under stage 1: Prospect - Lobethal


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jan 2013)

Sporza.be are always good for coverage (I watched the entirety of the omloop last year on a stream on their site)

http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen/kalender/UCI_wielerkalender


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Sporza.be are always good for coverage (I watched the entirety of the omloop last year on a stream on their site)
> 
> http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen/kalender/UCI_wielerkalender


Thanks ceepeebee, I'll investigate!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Jan 2013)

Not so much cycling as cycling related. 

Armstrong on Oprah. Friday morning 2am on Sky channel 520. Discovery channel.

Will be erm.........interesting.


----------



## Snarf (15 Jan 2013)

The Peoples Choice Classic at the TDU will be shown at 12 noon on Sunday 20th Jan on Sky Sports 4.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2013)

Snarf said:


> The Peoples Choice Classic at the TDU will be shown at 12 noon on Sunday 20th Jan on Sky Sports 4.


Cheers Snarf, it's already in the calendar but that reminds me - I need to check whether any more stages have appeared on athleticsliveontv. Incidentally, the TDU website calls the People's Choice Classic as a ''preview.'' Is there any difference between this and a prologue?

I'll also keep an eye out for livestreams. I'm sure steephill.tv will have some closer to the date. (I don't have Sky!)


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Jan 2013)

hopefully I can find some sort of highlight reel on a website, last thing I plan to do is donate money to skysports.


----------



## Snarf (31 Jan 2013)

I'd seen a tweet saying that ASO had put pressure on Eurosport not to show the Tour of Qatar as ASO don't organise Qatar but they do in Oman. I've just checked on the Eurosport website and they aren't showing Qatar next week but they are showing the Tour of Oman the week after.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2013)

Snarf said:


> I'd seen a tweet saying that ASO had put pressure on Eurosport not to show the Tour of Qatar as ASO don't organise Qatar but they do in Oman. I've just checked on the Eurosport website and they aren't showing Qatar next week but they are showing the Tour of Oman the week after.


Eek, yes, it's disappeared from the listings since I last looked! Thanks for letting me know. It looks like this is all we're getting from Qatar - http://www.en.aljazeerasport.tv/Live


----------



## normgow (1 Feb 2013)

Change of Plan World Cross - All races now on Sat. 2nd


----------



## normgow (1 Feb 2013)

Should be on Livez-sports . Also look at www.cyclingnews.com for start times. These are local times i.e. Kentucky time.


----------



## normgow (1 Feb 2013)

www.livez-sports.com are showing the World Cross Races at the following times (CET)
15:45 Junior Men
17:00 Elite Women
18:30 Men U23
20:30 Elite Men
Also on www.youtube.ucichannel
those guys in Switzerland can't be so bad after all.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2013)

Cheers Norman, the women's is also on http://velonews.competitor.com/live-2 - starts about 55 mins in.

EDIT: sorry, I should have said the USA women's elite championships


----------



## Zofo (6 Feb 2013)

Heads up guys...

On Disc Sci Sat 09/02 at 00.30 " How Tech Works.".. Intrepid reporter Dan Riskin pushes himself to his physical limit as he trains with the cycle team Spider Tech........."

Hopefully no mention of getting jacked up to the gills on EPO !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2013)

Zofo said:


> Heads up guys...
> 
> On Disc Sci Sat 09/02 at 00.30 " How Tech Works.".. Intrepid reporter Dan Riskin pushes himself to his physical limit as he trains with the cycle team Spider Tech........."
> 
> Hopefully no mention of getting jacked up to the gills on EPO !


Cheers Zofo, it's now in the calendar.


----------



## normgow (8 Feb 2013)

As the cyclo cross season comes to an end the avid fan can still watch the last few races on http://www.sports-livez.com/ 
9th Feb. Krawatencross at Lille
10th Feb. Superprestige at Hoogstraten
16th Feb. Superprestige Middelkerke
17th Feb. Eeklo
24th Feb. Oostmalle
Tune in about 14:30 -14:45 Central European Time.

After that the real road season starts with Omloop het Nieuwsblad .


----------



## Kies (8 Feb 2013)

Channel 5 .... In about 5 mins .... Rory McGraw and Bleinham palace


----------



## Kies (8 Feb 2013)

Who would of thought Rory can actually handle a brompton?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 Feb 2013)

Tour of Oman.
9.00 am and 4.30pm for previous day's highlights, starting from tomorrow. Eurosport and Eurosport HD.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Tour of Oman.
> 9.00 am and 4.30pm for previous day's highlights, starting from tomorrow. Eurosport and Eurosport HD.


Cheers, I'd put the details in the calendar a few days ago but they've changed the schedule since - the 16:30 programme wasn't in there then. I have a feeling that the schedules for the 2nd half of the tour will change at short notice.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 Feb 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cheers, I'd put the details in the calendar a few days ago but they've changed the schedule since - the 16:30 programme wasn't in there then. I have a feeling that the schedules for the 2nd half of the tour will change at short notice.


 
No worries, Deptford, they're the pits for changing times around, especially when it comes to highlights. 

Last year, they were pretty good with the live coverage but it does get tedious I agree. And it's only half-an-hour...


----------



## the_mikey (11 Feb 2013)

Check the UCI world tour calendar for races:

http://www.uciprotour.com/templates/BUILTIN-NOFRAMES/Template3/layout.asp?MenuId=MTY2NzU&LangId=1

the Europe Tour list is a much bigger list, and less likely to make it to our screens:

http://www.ucieuropetour.com/templates/UCI/UCI1/layout.asp?MenuId=MjA2Ng&LangId=1


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 Feb 2013)

the_mikey said:


> Check the UCI world tour calendar for races:
> 
> http://www.uciprotour.com/templates/BUILTIN-NOFRAMES/Template3/layout.asp?MenuId=MTY2NzU&LangId=1
> 
> ...


 
Ah, courtesy of The Weekly, I've stickered up the family calendar with small cycling jerseys and notes for things like Tirreno-Adriatico.

I'm sure I'm not the only one...... and the other half is naturally well worried chuffed.


----------



## normgow (16 Feb 2013)

Sunday 17th Feb. - Boels Cross Heerlen (NL) from 13:30 CET on www.sports-livez.com


----------



## Noodley (20 Feb 2013)

Are the world track champs being shown?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2013)

Noodley said:


> Are the world track champs being shown?


Yes, the BBC2 coverage is on the calendar. There was some additional coverage on the Red Button channel today. If I remember rightly it's on at 4:15pm tomorrow (BBC2)


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Feb 2013)

Noodley said:


> Are the world track champs being shown?


 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/spoilers-uci-track-worlds-2013.124547/#post-2325556



> Streaming live via the UCI channel on youtube, here is the broadcast timetable.
> 
> Wed, Feb 20, 2013 15:50 - 19:15 live
> Thu, Feb 21, 2013 15:50 - 19:05 live
> ...


----------



## Noodley (21 Feb 2013)

Doh! 

Thanks


----------



## normgow (22 Feb 2013)

for :- Omloop het Nieuwsblad 23.02.13
Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne 24.02.13
Bpost Cross Oostmalle 24.01.13

www.sports-livez.com
and practice your Flemish


----------



## smutchin (22 Feb 2013)

As mentioned elsewhere...

KBK is also on Eurosport 2 (UK) - live from 2.15pm and highlights at 10.15pm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> As mentioned elsewhere...
> 
> KBK is also on Eurosport 2 (UK) - live from 2.15pm and highlights at 10.15pm.


Maybe I'm being particularly dumb here but I can't find it listed. http://tv.eurosport.com/search.shtml?query=cycling


----------



## smutchin (22 Feb 2013)

My information comes from the PA listings, which are usually definitive & reliable...



> 1:30pm Cycling
> Video+ 31667298
> The Tour of Haut Var.
> The Tour of Haut Var.
> ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> My information comes from the PA listings, which are usually definitive & reliable...


Cheers, found it now. Calendar updated.


----------



## normgow (23 Feb 2013)

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad - French commentary from 14:00 CET on http://www.rtbf.be/livecenter/live_le-circuit-het-nieuwsblad?id=46269

Flemish commentary :- http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php from 14:30 CET
Try other channels here eg ch-3 etc.


----------



## The Couch (27 Feb 2013)

Maybe small time, but still.. HERE you should be able to see GP Le Samyn in about half an hour


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2013)

The Couch said:


> Maybe small time, but still.. HERE you should be able to see GP Le Samyn in about half an hour


Excellent!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2013)

The Couch said:


> Maybe small time, but still.. HERE you should be able to see GP Le Samyn in about half an hour


Just heard on this English language link - http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php - that coverage is running half an hour late. This possibly explains why Pierre is pottering about in a pépinière right now.
EDIT: also in English at http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php
http://www.myhdfooty.com/stream.php?id=21
http://mypremium.tv/em/11/s2.shtml and
http://www.yycast.com/eurosos22

EDIT I just missed the explanation why the live coverage fell through.


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2013)

Strade Bianche, Eurosoport 2, 2.30pm


----------



## redcard (2 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Strade Bianche, Eurosoport 2, 2.30pm



Looking forward to this one - hoping for a spectacular Cancellara win!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2013)

User said:


> for those looking for a EUROSPORT live stream plus lots of other channels, all live...... try here.... myiplayer.com, sorry can't, don't know how to hyperlink from tablet.....


Cheers, IotCB, I'll have a look at the site this afternoon. I've already put a couple of links for today's P-N prologue on the calendar but I'll be delivering a balance bike to my granddaughter and will be getting all the thrills and spills in the park!


----------



## Norry1 (3 Mar 2013)

Eurosport Player is only £2 or £3 a month - I find it pretty good.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 Mar 2013)

Tour Of Catalunya 18th March on Eurosport.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2013)

User said:


> Here's another site for live streaming,lots more than sport
> 
> this the site, the link should be for the uk channels
> 
> ...


Thanks IoCB. By the way, your myiplayer.com links is a good one - it got me through the week's racing


----------



## RWright (17 Mar 2013)

User said:


> Here's another site for live streaming,lots more than sport
> 
> this the site, the link should be for the uk channels
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for those links.  I have been using http://www.firstrow1.eu/ but the quality on those look much nicer plus first row's popups have just about become overwhelming. I was not able to watch the Milan-San Remo because of other commitments today, I think those links you posted will make watching cycle racing much better for me here.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (21 Mar 2013)

_Three days de Panne_, Eurosport, Tuesday 26th March for...er...three days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> _Three days de Panne_, Eurosport, Tuesday 26th March for...er...three days.


Cheers, mon cher Remings! I must admit I got a bit behind with the calendar. I know nowt about the Panne - does it seem right that the 3rd day (28th) is showing as live at 9:30am in Eurosport's listings?


----------



## sheddy (22 Mar 2013)

Nick Crane rattling around the Lake District, but hurry 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0078y2t


----------



## Peteaud (24 Mar 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Eurosport Player is only £2 or £3 a month - I find it pretty good.


 

Just got that, £3.00 a month and all seems good at the moment.


----------



## Norry1 (25 Mar 2013)

I love it on my laptop, but can't get it to work on my Kindle Fire. Any suggestions people?


----------



## Jon George (25 Mar 2013)

I can’t find a way of Selecting All (so that I can ‘like’ all these comments. J), but I sure am glad to have stumbled across this thread. Many thanks!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2013)

Jon George said:


> I can’t find a way of Selecting All (so that I can ‘like’ all these comments. J), but I sure am glad to have stumbled across this thread. Many thanks!


Cheers, JG, can't claim to be comprehensive but doing our best. If you see anything listed and it's not in the calendar, post it up here.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (25 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cheers, mon cher Remings! I must admit I got a bit behind with the calendar. I know nowt about the Panne - does it seem right that the 3rd day (28th) is showing as live at 9:30am in Eurosport's listings?


 
I think like the Criterium International, there must be two stages on, in this case, the last day...?

Edit: there is. Coverage though, starts at 1pm tomorrow - Tuesday 26th.


----------



## Basil.B (20 Apr 2013)

Highlights of Liege-Bastogne-Liege race tomorrow *ITV4 9pm*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Highlights of Liege-Bastogne-Liege race tomorrow *ITV4 9pm*


Cheers Basil, that one's already in the calendar but talking of ITV4, I'm sure I read somewhere that ITV4 were going to show a women's race sometime soon but now I can't find anything about it. Do you know anything about it? Or anyone?


----------



## Basil.B (22 Apr 2013)

Sorry, I can't help there.
I would love to see Vos the Boss in action, will keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## Nearly there (22 Apr 2013)

Tour of Romande starts live on sky sports tomorrow


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2013)

Nearly there said:


> Tour of Romande starts live on sky sports tomorrow


Cheers, I'd forgotten about looking for cycling on Sky!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 May 2013)

my eurosport menu is listing freaking tennis on both channels all day today .... wtf, over ?...


----------



## Lee_M (8 May 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> my eurosport menu is listing freaking tennis on both channels all day today .... wtf, over ?...


 
yep, it's bollox eurosport HD is showing proper sport (ie cycling) it's just the TV guide that's not working - but if you're trying to record the giro you're screwed


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 May 2013)

I am sure it will sort itself out come 1330h, j'espere.


----------



## Lee_M (8 May 2013)

it's been like that all day - btw yesterdays stage is already on


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I am sure it will sort itself out come 1330h, j'espere.


Just checked out what Eurosport was up to but I've got the highlights of yesterday's stage, just as listed.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 May 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just checked out what Eurosport was up to but I've got the highlights of yesterday's stage, just as listed.


ah yes, I see that too, good shout.


----------



## Lee_M (8 May 2013)

well I can watch the programme but the e-guide still says tennis!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2013)

Lee_M said:


> well I can watch the programme but the e-guide still says tennis!


This guide shows cycling on Eurosport and tennis on Eurosport 2 - http://tv.eurosport.co.uk/tvschedule.shtml


----------



## Lee_M (8 May 2013)

yes its in the schedules, but the SKY Box e-guide is wrong, and that's what screws up anyone trying to record anything

doesnt matter to me as I'm watching it live, but it'll piss off anyone hoping to record it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2013)

I'm going to be away for a week with limited or no access to the web so I can't put live stream links up and some Eurosport and Sky schedules may change.

In general though, those with only freeview access can check on procyclinglive.com for live streams shortly before the live stuff. Other useful sites for live streams are steephill.tv and http://www.sportlemon.tv If it's not live, myiplayer.com will get you onto Eurosport and Sky listed programmes.

Oh, and ITV4 are showing some of the Pearl Izumi this week.


----------



## RWright (17 May 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm going to be away for a week with limited or no access to the web so I can't put live stream links up and some Eurosport and Sky schedules may change.
> 
> In general though, those with only freeview access can check on procyclinglive.com for live streams shortly before the live stuff. Other useful sites for live streams are steephill.tv and http://www.sportlemon.tv If it's not live, myiplayer.com will get you onto Eurosport and Sky listed programmes.
> 
> Oh, and ITV4 are showing some of the Pearl Izumi this week.


 
I went to procyclinglive.com and got the Tour of California, great quality. Thanks.


----------



## MickL (4 Jun 2013)

I use http://www.cyclingfans.com/ good coverage of pretty much all the races, great for slow days at work.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (6 Jun 2013)

The French Open...

Game, Set and Matt was good last night though - they had a few highlights of a cycling time trial.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Jun 2013)

Premium Rush is on Sky anytime and Sky movies - for those with Sky obviously. 

Supposed to be quite good. 

"Wilee is one of 1,500 bike couriers in Manhattan who rides on the edge by having a bike with no brakes. On this day, Wilee has a delivery that is so valuable that a corrupt NYC Detective, who needs the money, begins to chase Wilee throughout the city to get it before the envelope is delivered."


----------



## the_mikey (14 Jun 2013)

Tonight: 2200-2300 ITV4 Cycling: Pearl Izumi Tour Series, Aylsham.
Monday: 2200-2300 ITV4 Cycling: Pearl Izumi Tour Series, Ipswich.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Jun 2013)

ITV 4 TdF schedule here


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> ITV 4 TdF schedule here


Cheers, I just posted the same link on the TdF thread I haven't got the patience to copy the details to the calendar yet though....


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2013)

I think there's some bike race on Eurosport this weekend. Seems to have a few big names taking part. Might be worth a look.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> I think there's some bike race on Eurosport this weekend. Seems to have a few big names taking part. Might be worth a look.


Ooh yes, so there is...!


----------



## Buddfox (28 Jun 2013)

Does anyone know which commentary teams will be on Eurosport and ITV4? Is there any other coverage of the Tour on British TV?


----------



## smutchin (28 Jun 2013)

Presumably ITV will have Tweedledum & Tweedledumber doing their suitcase of courage shtick as usual, with Gary Haircut and Chris Boredom in the studio.

The podcast will be Boulting & Rendell, so that should be good at least.


----------



## Buddfox (28 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Presumably ITV will have Tweedledum & Tweedledumber doing their suitcase of courage shtick as usual, with Gary Haircut and Chris Boredom in the studio.
> 
> The podcast will be Boulting & Rendell, so that should be good at least.


 

Do you mean Liggett and Sherwen?


----------



## smutchin (28 Jun 2013)

Who else?


----------



## Buddfox (28 Jun 2013)

I haven't found a cyclist commentator yet who doesn't do a number of things which irritate me, so I'm not so polarised as many in the anti-Sherwen / Liggett camp. I thought ITV might have rolled out some of their other commentators following the Giro experience.

On Eurosport I'm expecting Sean Kelly plus a.n.other, so I guess I'll be setting the Sky+ for ITV4.


----------



## smutchin (28 Jun 2013)

I believe Harmon is back with Bonifications Kelly on ES for the Tour. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Buddfox (28 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> I believe Harmon is back with Bonifications Kelly on ES for the Tour. Not 100% sure though.


 

Yeah, that probably makes sense it's usually them. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Basil.B (1 Aug 2013)

Sunday 4 August BBC1 *4.30 - 6,30pm*
_London- Surrey Classic_
On the *Red Button live 9.00am - 6pm*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Sunday 4 August BBC1 *4.30 - 6,30pm*
> _London- Surrey Classic_
> On the *Red Button live 9.00am - 6pm*


Cheers Basil B, I'd missed the Red Button bit.


----------



## Basil.B (3 Aug 2013)

Sunday 4 August BBC1 *11.30am - 2pm* , *4.30 - 6,30pm*
_London- Surrey Classic_
On the *Red Button live 9.00am - 6pm*​


----------



## HF2300 (4 Aug 2013)

This includes coverage / highlights of the sportive and the pro & am crits from Saturday evening


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

HF2300 said:


> This includes coverage / highlights of the sportive and the pro & am crits from Saturday evening


According to the guide it's on freeview channel 301 - but according to channel 301 it's football highlights?!?!
(There's a nice rivalry between Laura and Hannah at the moment, it should be good to see.)


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Aug 2013)

I would mention the Tour of Utah on Eurosport but after setting it to record at 10pm last night all i can say is Vanessa Williams is a decent Tennis player!! 
It does APPARENTLY repeat today at 12pm though. It may be backwater Kayaking though, you takes your chances.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I would mention the Tour of Utah on Eurosport but after setting it to record at 10pm last night all i can say is Vanessa Williams is a decent Tennis player!!
> It does APPARENTLY repeat today at 12pm though. It may be backwater Kayaking though, you takes your chances.


 


Was very pissed off.
Started recording what I thought was the race.
Started watching the recording at about 10.30 to find it was bloody Tennis.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Was very ****ed off.
> Started recording what I thought was the race.
> Started watching the recording at about 10.30 to find it was bloody Tennis.


Hmm, looking at the Eurosport schedule, it appears that there's live tennis on the preceding programme again tonight. I reckon that if we raised the net by between 3 to 30 feet, their games wouldn't overrun so much.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Was very ****ed off.
> Started recording what I thought was the race.
> Started watching the recording at about 10.30 to find it was bloody Tennis.


Yup i sat there this morning fast forwarding thinking it had just run over by ten mins or so. Got the hint about 45 mins in!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yup i sat there this morning fast forwarding thinking it had just run over by ten mins or so. Got the hint about 45 mins in!


There's a bit of coverage of yesterday's stage here - http://tourtracker.tourofutah.com/

EDIT: Oops, no, it's occasional shots of the 2 escapees.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a bit of coverage of yesterday's stage here - http://tourtracker.tourofutah.com/


It seems to have recorded today at 12pm but thanks anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> It seems to have recorded today at 12pm but thanks anyway.


 


Damn..missed that too.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Damn..missed that too.


In fairness to Sky, not Eurosport, i had set the series link option and the 12pm repeat was on my planner, even though i did not put it there. Seems the Series link feature automatically made up for the previous nights a*** up.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

farking tennis bollocks again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> f***ing tennis bollocks again.


Eurosport 2 has just started. There's always this link too - http://tourtracker.tourofutah.com/

EDIT: No, Eurosport 2 seems to be showing the 1st stage. Tourtracker has Latvian Flaksis a handful of seconds ahead of the hounds.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Eurosport 2 has just started. There's always this link too - http://tourtracker.tourofutah.com/
> 
> EDIT: No, *Eurosport 2 seems to be showing the 1st stage.* Tourtracker has Latvian Flaksis a handful of seconds ahead of the hounds.


 
Nope, it's Tennis.

Cheers for the link.
Suppose I should be happy at the last 3 kms :-)


Reason I am pissed is mainly due to the fact that I love Utah, one of my fave US states to visit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nope, it's Tennis.


Odd, there's a live stream up for Eurosport 2 showing stage 1. Meanwhile, http://tourtracker.tourofutah.com/


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

Have set the virgin box to record the re-run tomorrow at 11am on Eurosport.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Aug 2013)

If the Tennis was in Utah i could maybe understand!!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (8 Aug 2013)

No, can concur that when there is live tennis over minor tour highlights - like Utah sadly - the billing times on Eurosport aren't worth looking at because they're not adhered to.


----------



## Basil.B (13 Aug 2013)

La Vuelta is on ITV4 Sat 24 August.
Not sure about the time though, guessing it will be 7pm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2013)

Basil.B said:


> La Vuelta is on ITV4 Sat 24 August.
> Not sure about the time though, guessing it will be 7pm.


Listed as 22:00 to 23:00, repeated on Sun at 10:00 to 11:00.
Stage 2 will be 19:00 to 20:00 on the Sun. I'll get them up in the calendar in due time but it's only up to date until Thursday next.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2013)

Basil.B said:


> La Vuelta is on ITV4 Sat 24 August.
> Not sure about the time though, guessing it will be 7pm.


 
Advert I saw looked like they have highlights everyday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2013)

*The information contained herein is embargoed from press use, commercial and non-commercial reproduction and sharing into the public domain until Tuesday 20 August 2013*
* (SO KNOW IDEA WHY IT POPS UP WHEN I GOOGLED LA VUELTA!)*

La Vuelta a Espana 2013

This is a vsquared production for ITV4

ITV4 will broadcast daily highlights of La Vuelta a Espana following the success of its coverage of Chris Froome’s ride to victory in the Tour de France.

Presenter Gary Imlach and reporter Matt Rendell are joined by commentators Phil Liggett, Anthony McCrossan and Graham Jones as well as studio guests for the 21-stage cycle race, which starts in Galicia on Saturday August 24 and ends in Madrid on Sunday September 15, covering a total distance of 3,300 miles.

* It's the third time ITV4 has broadcast the race, and this year the channel will air a 60-minute highlights programme from each race day. Additionally, ITV.com will simulcast highlights programmes.*

Last year’s Vuelta was won by Alberto Contador, and this year’s race which features 11 summit finishes could be contested by the likes of the Irishman Dan Martin, who is leading the Garmin-Sharp team, as well as Alejandro Valverde, Joaquim Rodriguez, Vincenzo Nibali, and Ivan Basso.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2013)

Yep, 1 hour highlights of each day's stage in the early evening, repeated in the small hours. Nowt live on ITV4 though as far as I can see.


----------



## smutchin (19 Aug 2013)

USA Pro Challenge, live on British Eurosport 1, 9pm tonight - unless there's tennis elsewhere, probably.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> USA Pro Challenge, live on British Eurosport 1, 9pm tonight - unless there's tennis elsewhere, probably.


Yes, looking forward to this one. These are the English links in the calendar:
http://radioshacktourtracker.usaprocyclingchallenge.com/
http://www.hahabar.com/20130818/v--624021-52113180b968b9.50239911.html
http://cricfree.tv/update/euro.php


----------



## The Couch (26 Aug 2013)

Does anybody have a working (non-geo) link for watching the Vuelta?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Aug 2013)

The Couch said:


> Does anybody have a working (non-geo) link for watching the Vuelta?


 
All I know are the procyclinglive.com and www.sportlemon.tv/ live streams. I thought most of them were non-geo (if that means not-restricted to one country) streams.


----------



## The Couch (26 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> All I know are the procyclinglive.com and www.sportlemon.tv/ live streams. I thought most of them were non-geo (if that means not-restricted to one country) streams.


Thanks, I tried the procyclinglive (and steephilltv) links today, but noneof them worked... tomorrow I'll give the sportlemon a try


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2013)

The Couch said:


> Thanks, I tried the procyclinglive (and steephilltv) links today, but noneof them worked... tomorrow I'll give the sportlemon a try


 
It just occurred to me that http://www.hahasport.com/c-9.html regularly comes up as well. It looks like only one stream for today but it's already showing Eurosport.


----------



## The Couch (27 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It just occurred to me that http://www.hahasport.com/c-9.html regularly comes up as well. It looks like only one stream for today but it's already showing Eurosport.


Thanks one of the links there works for me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2013)

Tour of Britain highlights are on ITV4 9pm Sunday night


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Tour of Britain highlights are on ITV4 9pm Sunday night


Certainly are and I've even got far enough ahead to put it in the calendar. Meanwhile, eurosport are rerunning highlights of last year's ToB - Stage 3 at 11:50pm tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2013)

Ooh, just noticed that the BBC Red Button is covering today's TT worlds (women, U23) from 13:30. Freeview 301

And streamed here - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/24038887


----------



## HF2300 (22 Oct 2013)

Track not road, but the World Cup meet at Manchester is on BBC, 1 Nov 7 pm - 10 pm red button, 2 Nov 6 pm - 9.45 pm red button, 3 Nov 2.30 - 5.30 pm BBC 2. Bet that all changes round by the time we get there though!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2013)

HF2300 said:


> Track not road, but the World Cup meet at Manchester is on BBC, 1 Nov 7 pm - 10 pm red button, 2 Nov 6 pm - 9.45 pm red button, 3 Nov 2.30 - 5.30 pm BBC 2. Bet that all changes round by the time we get there though!


Cheers, HF, Track, Road, Cyclocross, they all go in the calendar. Spotting the BBC coverage changes is a full-time job.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Jan 2014)

Anyone know if the Mexico (Guadalajara) track worlds are going to be on TV over the weekend?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2014)

@HF2300 
There will be some coverage (from 19th) on the UCI's YouTube Channel - 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8hhHIAffO8


----------



## jifdave (17 Jan 2014)

http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/n...d-milan-san-remo-to-be-screened-on-sky-sports

skys list of programming for the coming year.... plus a new 'magazine show' http://road.cc/content/news/108475-sky-sports-add-new-cycling-show-incycle-2014-schedule


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Feb 2014)

U-23 cross champs on now 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af5wHMJr4xo


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> U-23 cross champs on now
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af5wHMJr4xo



And later on this afternoon....from 1:50pm.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-so-GC7u8g


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2014)

The new 4-day Tour of Dubai starts on Wednesday and is being shown at various times on British Eurosport.


----------



## redcard (2 Feb 2014)

jifdave said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/n...d-milan-san-remo-to-be-screened-on-sky-sports
> 
> skys list of programming for the coming year.... plus a new 'magazine show' http://road.cc/content/news/108475-sky-sports-add-new-cycling-show-incycle-2014-schedule



Didn't know this.
Sucks as I don't every want to have to subscribe to Sky Sports


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> The new 4-day Tour of Dubai starts on Wednesday and is being shown at various times on British Eurosport.


Ha - bump for myself! I forgot about this new race until I spotted my post ... I will watch the highlights in the evenings.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Feb 2014)

British eurosport2 today at 130pm - 330pm Tour of Andalusia and Tour of Oman . Just noticed it while flicking through a few hundred channels of nothing


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Feb 2014)

On again on British eurosport at 530 pm


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> On again on British eurosport at 530 pm


Those 2 were on this *calendar* and in my signature. For ease of use, there's a tab at the top left - I find the week view far easier to see. When I can find the time I'm adding links to live streams as well.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Feb 2014)

Ahhhhh . I was just flicking through the tv and wondering why I was paying for all these crap channels when I saw it .


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2014)

Sunday 23rd
February0005-0105ITV4 *Cycling*
The Cycle Show
0030-0120RAI Sport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 4: Wadi Al Abiyad - Boshar
0100-0200British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 3: Sanlúcar la Mayor - Seville
0400-0500Sky Atlantic*Cycling*
Team Sky and British Cycling: The Road to Glory
0430-0500ESPN*Athletics*
World of Athletics
0800-0830British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 5: BidBid - Jabal Al Akhdhar
0830-0930British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 3: Sanlúcar la Mayor - Seville
0930-1000British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 5: BidBid - Jabal Al Akhdhar
1330-1500British Eurosport 2*Live Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
1400-1700RAI Sport 2*Live Athletics*
Italian Indoor Championships, Ancona
1500-1530British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 5: BidBid - Jabal Al Akhdhar
1730-1825British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
1825-1900British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 5: BidBid - Jabal Al Akhdhar
1900-2000British Eurosport 2*Triathlon*
2013 SunSmart Ironman Western Australia, Busselton
1930-2025RAI Sport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 5: BidBid - Jabal Al Akhdhar
2000-2130British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
2130-2200British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 5: BidBid - Jabal Al Akhdhar
2200-2330British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
2330-0000British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 5: BidBid - Jabal Al Akhdhar

Monday 24th February
0030-0100British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
0400-0500Sky Atlantic*Cycling*
Team Sky and British Cycling: The Road to Glory
0430-0530British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
0500-0600ESPN*Cycling*
2013 Tobago Cycling Classic
0730-0830British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
0800-0830British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 6: As Sifah - Matrah Corniche
1030-1100British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 6: As Sifah - Matrah Corniche
1100-1200British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
1630-1730British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
1700-1800RAI Sport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 6: As Sifah - Matrah Corniche
1730-1800British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 6: As Sifah - Matrah Corniche
1800-1845RAI Sport 2*Cycling*
Trofeo Laigueglia
2200-2230British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 6: As Sifah - Matrah Corniche
2230-2330British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
2300-0135RAI Sport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman stage 6: As Sifah - Matrah Corniche

Tuesday 25th February
0730-0900British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
1400-1500British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Andalusia stage 4: Ubrique - Fuengirola
1700-1800Sky Sports 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
1825-2140RAI Sport 2*Athletics*
Italian Indoor Championships, Ancona
2000-2100Sky Sports 3*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
2030-2100British Eurosport 2*Triathlon*
Snowman Triathlon, Capel Curig
2100-2200British Eurosport 2*Triathlon*
2013 SunSmart Ironman Western Australia, Busselton

Wednesday 26th February
0100-0200Sky Sports 2*Cycling*
2013 Tour Down Under
0200-0300Sky Sports 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
0700-0800Sky Sports 3*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
0930-1030Sky Sports 4*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
1345-1445ESPN*Cycling*
2013 Tobago Cycling Classic
1500-1600Sky Sports 4*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
1630-1730Sky Sports 4*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
1820-2120RAI Sport 2*Athletics*
Italian Indoor Championships, Ancona

Thursday 27th February
0055-0310RAI Sport 2*Cycling*
UCI World Track Championships, Cali
0200-0300Sky Sports 4*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
0500-0600Sky Sports 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
0800-0900Sky Sports 2*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
1800-1900RAI Sport 2*Cycling*
Radiocorsa
2320-0250RAI Sport 2*Cycling*
UCI World Track Championships, Cali

Friday 28th February
0250-0350RAI Sport 2*Cycling*
Radiocorsa
0715-0730British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
0815-0915ESPN*Cycling*
2013 Tobago Cycling Classic

Saturday 1st March
0715-0730British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
0845-0915ESPN*Athletics*
World of Athletics
1315-1445BBC1*Cycling*
UCI World Track Championships, Cali
2330-0000Sky Sports 2*Cycling*
Omloop Het Nieuwsblad, Merelbeke

Sunday 2nd March
0150-0245ITV4*Cycling*
The Cycle Show
0430-0500Sky Sports 4*Cycling*
Omloop Het Nieuwsblad, Merelbeke
0600-0700Sky Sports 3*Cycling*
Tour of Oman
0700-0730Sky Sports 3*Cycling*
Omloop Het Nieuwsblad, Merelbeke
0715-0730British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
1245-1300British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
1330-1445British Eurosport*Live Cycing*
1600-1615British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
1600-1735BBC2*Cycling*
UCI World Track Championships, Cali
1730-1830British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
1830-1845British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
2045-2145British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
2130-2200Sky Sports 3*Cycling*
Omloop Het Nieuwsblad, Merelbeke
2145-2200British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
2200-2230ESPN*Athletics*
World of Athletics
2200-2300British Eurosport*Cycling*
2215-2230British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
2300-2315British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi

Monday 3rd March
0715-0730British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
1030-1130British Eurosport*Cycling*
1345-1445BBC2*Cycling*
UCI World Track Championships, Cali
1500-1600British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
2300-2315British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
2330-2345British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi

Tuesday 4th March
0015-0030British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
0700-0715British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
1130-1145British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
1945-2000British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
2245-2300British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi

Wednesday 5th March
0715-0730British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
1300-1315British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
1315-1345British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
1345-1600British Eurosport 2*Live Cycling*
Le Samyn, Fayt-le-Franc
1600-1700British Eurosport 2*Triathlon*
2013 SunSmart Ironman Western Australia, Busselton
1945-2000British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
2000-2130British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Le Samyn, Fayt-le-Franc
2225-2325British Eurosport*Cycling*
Le Samyn, Fayt-le-Franc
2325-2340British Eurosport*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi

Thursday 6th March
0600-0715British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Le Samyn, Fayt-le-Franc
0715-0730British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
2000-2015British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi

Friday 7th March
0000-0015British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Tour of Langkawi
0100-0200British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Le Samyn, Fayt-le-Franc
0430-0515British Eurosport 2*Cycling*
Le Samyn, Fayt-le-Franc


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Feb 2014)

Show off


----------



## Jonny Wright (23 Feb 2014)

Thank you for the list


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2014)

Jonny Wright said:


> Thank you for the list


I'm fairly certain that that was a cut and paste job from http://www.athleticsontv.org.uk/ It's worth bookmarking.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm fairly certain that that was a cut and paste job from http://www.athleticsontv.org.uk/ It's worth bookmarking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2014)

I was late spotting this one (it's not listed on athleticsontv) - the Cali World Track Championships are on BBC Red Button (Freeview 301) tonight, from 23:50 - 02:25.


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2014)

Looks like Sky have bagged coverage of Omloop this weekend... and then decided to bury it at 1am on Saturday night/Sunday morning on Sky Sports 4, repeated at 7am on Sunday on Sky Sports 3. Cheers, you bastards.

KBK is live on Eurosport on Sunday afternoon, with highlights on Eurosport 2 at 5.30pm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> Looks like Sky have bagged coverage of Omloop this weekend... and then decided to bury it at 1am on Saturday night/Sunday morning on Sky Sports 4, repeated at 7am on Sunday on Sky Sports 3. Cheers, you b******s.
> 
> KBK is live on Eurosport on Sunday afternoon, with highlights on Eurosport 2 at 5.30pm.


Cheers, calendar now updated.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Feb 2014)

May be looking into a Eurosport player subscription as we do not have it on our Sky package


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

http://www.sportlemon.tv/20140301/vv53114df8dae058.99167155-759374.html
this Omloop stream is working for me


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> http://www.sportlemon.tv/20140301/vv53114df8dae058.99167155-759374.html
> this Omloop stream is working for me


Cheers. Did you download iLivid for that? I'm a little cautious of grabbing new programs.

These are the (Flemish) links from procyclinglive - 
http://sports-livezz.com/7/100/
http://sports-livezz.com/7/110/


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

No it just worked unlike the others but has since frozen!


----------



## RedRider (1 Mar 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cheers. Did you download iLivid for that? I'm a little cautious of grabbing new programs.
> 
> These are the (Flemish) links from procyclinglive -
> http://sports-livezz.com/7/100/
> http://sports-livezz.com/7/110/


I maybe wrong but I think iLivid is a bit of malware.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2014)

RedRider said:


> I maybe wrong but I think iLivid is a bit of malware.


I don't want to download it without a bit of prior research then. The sports-livezz links are working for me though.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

I now have 2 links working! Yours and mine in case one freezes


----------



## RedRider (1 Mar 2014)

Unfortunately I'm at work and can't watch any streams. PS I also carry your cycling on TV link in my sig. Top work that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2014)

RedRider said:


> PS I also carry your cycling on TV link in my sig. Top work that.


You may want to reconsider that when I tell you I've just included Top Gear in the calendar!

(JM and JC were seen recently riding bikes around the West End and their feature is on Sunday....)


----------



## RedRider (1 Mar 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You may want to reconsider that when I tell you I've just included Top Gear in the calendar!
> 
> (JM and JC were seen recently riding bikes around the West End and their feature is on Sunday....)


Right...where's that 'ignore' button gone.
TBH, I'll probably watch it through me fingers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2014)

Bit of an oddity, this one. Channel 4 are showing StreetVelodrome tomorrow morning and repeating it on 4+1 and again overnight on Wednesday. Portable velodrome???? 

*About this programme*

Kait Borsay and Nicole Cooke present action from the Manchester round of the competition at the Manchester Bike and Tri Show, which sees professional and amateur cyclists compete on the world's only portable velodrome. Commentary by Carlton Kirby.


----------



## Slaav (29 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ...or on the radio or live streams.
> 
> If you come across any programmes that are scheduled for broadcast, post the details up here and I will enter them in this _*Calendar*_ so that you'll never have to miss another programme. I've only entered a few things (because that's all I've found) so far but there's doubtless a fair few that I don't know about.
> 
> ...


 
May I just say a big thanks to the OP for this - it is my 'go to' when trying to see what is on that is cycling specific. A brilliant tool and must take a fair amount of effort to keep up to date!

Thanks again


----------



## Louch (6 May 2014)

Am I remembering correctly that tour of California is on Eurosport?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2014)

Louch said:


> Am I remembering correctly that tour of California is on Eurosport?


Yes, Eurosport are covering it. First live broadcast: Sunday 11 May
2300-0000British Eurosport
Tour of California stage 1: Sacramento - Sacramento


----------



## Louch (6 May 2014)

Superb, thank you


----------



## mcshroom (6 May 2014)

Nightly highlights of the Women's ToB on ITV4 at 9pm from 7th-11th May


----------



## rich p (7 May 2014)

4 Days of Dunkerque - Live on ES at 14.45 today


----------



## Apollonius (4 Jun 2014)

Just in case it isn't obvious, The Dauphine is live on Eurosport 2 starting on Sunday.


----------



## Leaway2 (9 Jun 2014)

I went to watch The Dauphine highlights last night on Eurosport, and the athletics was on. The French open tennis appears to be dominating Eurosport now.


----------



## Apollonius (9 Jun 2014)

Eurosport are treacherously unreliable when it comes to timings, especially for the highlights. They tend to stick with live whatever as their first choice. I suppose that is understandable. I nearly got caught out by the early timings (after the Giro). It was seeing the post above that reminded me it was on, and it is one right now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Eurosport are treacherously unreliable when it comes to timings, especially for the highlights. They tend to stick with live whatever as their first choice. I suppose that is understandable. I nearly got caught out by the early timings (after the Giro). It was seeing the post above that reminded me it was on, and it is one right now.


When Eurosport is running over, it may be worth popping over to procyclinglive.com and seeing whether there's a foreign language stream that's showing the cycling.


----------



## Apollonius (14 Jun 2014)

Sky Sports claim highlights for the Tour de Suisse, but I am unable to find anything on their schedule. Looks like a stream is the only option.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Sky Sports claim highlights for the Tour de Suisse, but I am unable to find anything on their schedule. Looks like a stream is the only option.


It looks like Eurosport are covering the live bits of the TdeS.


----------



## Bong (14 Jun 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Eurosport are treacherously unreliable when it comes to timings, especially for the highlights. They tend to stick with live whatever as their first choice. I suppose that is understandable. I nearly got caught out by the early timings (after the Giro).  It was seeing the post above that reminded me it was on, and it is one right now.


Quite agree, I lived with that for many years on the old analogue satellite International service (didn't mind because I wasn't paying and I quite liked the different ads and quirkiness etc.) but it is frustrating when paying for Eurosport Player. 

And today (Saturday), I am totally confused as the schedules for the Dauphine are totally different on the Eurosport TV Guide and Eurosport Player, 14.30 hrs and 17.00 hrs respectively fro Stage 7 live, both on British Eurosport 2! I though the Player merely broadcast on lone what was being sent out by the satellites. Any ideas? Cheers.


----------



## Apollonius (15 Jun 2014)

Found it. Eurosport 2 begin coverage with live Tour de Suisse on Monday 14.45 BST. Highlights at various times on Eurosport 1 too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Found it. Eurosport 2 begin coverage with live Tour de Suisse on Monday 14.45 BST. Highlights at various times on Eurosport 1 too.


Meanwhile, I've only found French and German live streams for this afternoon:
http://www.stream-foot.tv/channel6.html
http://bliner-planet.info/stream2.html
http://www.hahabar.com/20140614/v-haha_sport_9_name-837208-539bb75b8f4b67.81268702.html
http://www.frombar.com/20140614/vv539bb75b7beca1.34433958-837208.html


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Jun 2014)

4:10pm today on Eurosport guys! Right after Dauphine.


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jun 2014)

Really enjoying the National Championships highlights programme on ITV4 right now. Quick. Catch it on the +1!


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jul 2014)

Watch your series recording for TdF, Saturdays opening leg from Leeds to Harrogate is not on ITV HD after 1545 and the coverage from approx Masham to Harrogate will only be on ITV4.


----------



## gavroche (3 Jul 2014)

Live team presentation tonight on ITV4 at 7.30 till 9.30 from Leeds arena.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2014)

gavroche said:


> Live team presentation tonight on ITV4 at 7.30 till 9.30 from Leeds arena.


Thanks for that. I somehow managed to miss that from the calendar.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Jul 2014)

gavroche said:


> Live team presentation tonight on ITV4 at 7.30 till 9.30 from Leeds arena.



...and wasn't it tedious...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> ...and wasn't it tedious...


Very curious. I've never seen a presentation before so I don't know whether that was normal, but I'll never watch another one again.


----------



## PaddyMcc (6 Jul 2014)

Armstrong documentary on Beeb 4 at 2100 "The Lance Armstrong Story - Stop at Nothing"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2014)

User13710 said:


> Followed by a compilation of archive cycling film.


Ooh yes, Velorama! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2014)

User13710 said:


> Followed by a compilation of archive cycling film.




Nice one.. cheers.. will record


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (9 Jul 2014)

A Sunday In Hell, about the 1976 Paris Roubaix, is on BBC4 at 11pm this evening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2014)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> A Sunday In Hell, about the 1976 Paris Roubaix, is on BBC4 at 11pm this evening.


Saturation cycling! Ta for the heads up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2014)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> A Sunday In Hell, about the 1976 Paris Roubaix, is on BBC4 at 11pm this evening.


Aha, it's not this evening, it's tomorrow evening. There's that guy who goes around speccing his perfect bike and then gets the colours wrong this evening.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2014)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> A Sunday In Hell, about the 1976 Paris Roubaix, is on BBC4 at 11pm this evening.



Re-posted to make it accurate 

Great film, well worth staying up to watch.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Re-posted to make it accurate
> 
> Great film, well worth staying up to watch.


Yip, if you have not seen this then definitely worth a watch, agreed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2014)

7pm 27th July on ESPN (via my BT Sport online feed) Slaying the Badger documentary.
Also supposed to be on terrestrial TV during the Tour of Britain.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

BBC Commonwealth Games track cycling coverage 11.00 - 12.30 Red Button 1 tomorrow. Schedule isn't specific about the following days, but in general CWG coverage is on BBC 1, 2, 3, RB and online.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/commonwealth-games/27485146

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/2014/schedule


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> BBC Commonwealth Games track cycling coverage 11.00 - 12.30 Red Button 1 tomorrow. Schedule isn't specific about the following days, but in general CWG coverage is on BBC 1, 2, 3, RB and online.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/commonwealth-games/27485146
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/2014/schedule


Thanks, HF, all I'd managed to find was the listings on athleticsontv.org.uk


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

It'd be nice to get the exact schedule, but I can't find it anywhere - perhaps they're going to do the usual play it by ear.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Track cycking on now, BBC1. Men's team pursuit on at mo. (17.40)


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

Today's CWG track programme:

11:01 - 11:22 Women's Sprint Qualifying
 11:24 - 11:39 Men's Sprint B2 Tandem Qualifying
 11:39 - 13:33 Women's Sprint Quarter-finals
 11:55 - 13:38 Men's Sprint B2 Tandem Semi-finals
 12:07 - 13:25 Men's 40km Points Race Qualifying Round
 16:01 - 17:20 Women's Sprint Semi-finals
 16:09 - 17:20 Men's Sprint B2 Tandem Finals
 16:21 - 16:41 Women's 10km Scratch Race Finals
 16:49 - 16:53 Women's Sprint Race for 5th-8th Places
 17:22 - 18:14 Men's 1000m Time Trial
 18:26 - 19:16 Men's 40km Points Race Finals

No specifics about coverage so I guess it'll be on BBC 1 and / or BBC 3 plus online feed, from around 11.00 - 2.00 and 4.00 - 7.30


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

La Course by Le Tour de France

Sunday 27th 11.45 - 1.45 Eurosport, 1 - 2 ITV4


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> La Course by Le Tour de France
> 
> Sunday 27th 11.45 - 1.45 Eurosport, 1 - 2 ITV4


Aye, I've got those in the_* calendar*_


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

Sorry old chap, didn't realise there was a calendar!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Sorry old chap, didn't realise there was a calendar!


Yes, but the BBC links are more than welcome because I have real trouble understanding the BBC layout - I occasionally find things and then lose them again.


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2014)

Today's track cycling online only, it looks like, unless they include it in the main coverage. 15:00 onwards.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

Ride London Surrey Classic & possibly yesterday's criterium racing, 14:00 BBC1 and online today.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> 7pm 27th July on ESPN (via my BT Sport online feed) Slaying the Badger documentary.
> Also supposed to be on terrestrial TV during the Tour of Britain.



Bootleg version on YouTube at



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elo5_iNEjRo


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Bootleg version on YouTube at
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elo5_iNEjRo



Cheers, enjoyed that. Book is fantastic too.


----------



## Timotheog (23 Aug 2014)

For those in the UK wanting to watch La Vuelta but without Sky/Virgin you can buy a months subscription to Eurosport player. Live hd to your device.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Aug 2014)

I tried that last year and got so frustrated with trying to make it work and play reliably I gave up.


----------



## carling (23 Aug 2014)

Timotheog said:


> For those in the UK wanting to watch La Vuelta but without Sky/Virgin you can buy a months subscription to Eurosport player. Live hd to your device.


Or you could just stream it for free....


----------



## The Couch (25 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Bootleg version on YouTube at


Hard to have a lot of sympathy for the badger after watching this


----------



## theloafer (25 Aug 2014)

also can be found free here http://www.wiziwig.tv/


----------



## cyberknight (25 Aug 2014)

itv 4 has highlights of vuelta at 7 pm .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Sep 2014)

ITV have Tour of Britain on live for at least the Sunday

Edit: ITV4 are showing the rest of the days live


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgrBv3R-oZE&src_vid=9BR2K4lHlt8&feature=iv&annotation_id=channel%3A541d6523-0000-2b37-8ae5-001a113f5350


----------



## the_mikey (21 Sep 2014)

Giro di Lombardia, Sunday 5th October 2014. Likely on Eurosport.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2014)

And the men's in a couple of hours...


----------



## Spartak (20 Oct 2014)

Six Days of Amsterdam live on British Eurosport 2 NOW !!!


----------



## HF2300 (7 Nov 2014)

Can't find any coverage of the track world cup this weekend, apart from Sunday on the UCI youtube channel. Is that it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Can't find any coverage of the track world cup this weekend, apart from Sunday on the UCI youtube channel. Is that it?


That seems to be it, I'm afraid.

*Published on 5 Nov 2014*

Don't miss the next LIVE event on tv.uci.ch : UCI Track WC in Guadalajara.

LIVE: November 9th 2014 from 23:00-01:45 CET


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2014)

That reminds me....I've now put that in the calendar....


----------



## HF2300 (7 Nov 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That seems to be it, I'm afraid.



That's poor. really. The UCI not even backing their own major championships properly.


----------



## Spartak (21 Nov 2014)

ESPN are showing the Tobago Cycling Classic at 21:30 tonight !


----------



## mcshroom (21 Nov 2014)

The adventure show on BBC2 Scotland (You can get this outside of Scotland on Satellite and later on iPlayer) will be showing footage from July's 'The Highlands, Glens & Western Isles 1300' Audax on the 9th December



> "Early warning! Tuesday 9 December, 1900 BBC2 Scotland (& the usual places), for something we're really excited about. The Highlands, Glens and Western Isles Audax - 1300 kms in 100 hours. Preview coming soon. To misquote: 'It's cycling... but not as most of us know it...' Great people, great event & Scotland at its finest... " [Triple Echo]


https://www.facebook.com/adventureshow?fref=ts


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> ESPN are showing the Tobago Cycling Classic at 21:30 tonight !


Aha, they've updated the schedules. It's also repeated tomorrow morning at 9am, same channel.

Meanwhile...world cup cyclocross tomorrow...


----------



## Spartak (21 Nov 2014)

mcshroom said:


> The adventure show on BBC2 Scotland (You can get this outside of Scotland on Satellite and later on iPlayer) will be showing footage from July's 'The Highlands, Glens & Western Isles 1300' Audax on the 9th December
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/adventureshow?fref=ts



I recall watching the same programme when they covered the Snow Roads 300km Audax.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Nov 2014)

Here's the 4 minute taster for the 'Sore in the Saddle' Adventure Show Special on the 9th December 


View: http://vimeo.com/112902193


----------



## HF2300 (5 Dec 2014)

UCI Track World Cup round 2, London.

Today, Friday 5 December 18:55 - 22:25 connected TVs and online live, 19:00 - 22:05 BBC 5 Live Sports Extra, 23:00 - 02:30 BBC Red Button (replay)

Tomorrow, Saturday 6 December 08:00 - 11:30 BBC Red Button (replay of Friday, given as 09:00 - 11:30 elsewhere), 18:55 - 22:10 BBC Red Button live, 19:00 - 21:45 BBC 5 Live Sports Extra

Sunday 7 December 15:55 - 18:45 BBC Red Button live, 17:00 - 18:40 BBC 5 Live Sports Extra

@deptfordmarmoset , you seem to have this down as the 13th in the calendar.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2014)

HF2300 said:


> UCI Track World Cup round 2, London.
> 
> Today, Friday 5 December 18:55 - 22:25 connected TVs and online live, 19:00 - 22:05 BBC 5 Live Sports Extra, 23:00 - 02:30 BBC Red Button (replay)
> 
> ...


Oh heck, well spotted @HF2300 . I would have missed that without your post. Just had a look at athleticsontv.org.uk to see whether I got the incorrect dates from there but the site's down. Right, I'll get the calendar amended and I've now got something to amuse me this evening...

EDIT: I've just checked the forward listings in the online Radio Times and the broadcast on BBC1 on 13 December is a highlights programme.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Dec 2014)

HF2300 said:


> UCI Track World Cup round 2, London.
> 
> Today, Friday 5 December 18:55 - 22:25 connected TVs and online live, 19:00 - 22:05 BBC 5 Live Sports Extra, 23:00 - 02:30 BBC Red Button (replay)
> 
> ...



Day 1 is now up on iPlayer, so I assume they'll put the other broadcasts up in due course

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...world-cup-20142015-track-cycling-london-day-1


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2014)

Monday 22nd December 1300-1400 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
including Cycling and Triathlon

1400-1500 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
including Cycling

1545-1745 British Eurosport 2 *Athletics*
IAAF European Championships, Zürich

2045-2145 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Cycling and Triathlon

2145-2245 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Cycling

2245-2315 British Eurosport 2 *Triathlon*
Castle Howard Triathlon
Tuesday 23rd December 0900-1000 British Eurosport 2 *Cycling*
Milan-San Remo

1000-1130 British Eurosport 2 *Cycling*
Ronde van Vlaanderen, Brugge

1030-1100 British Eurosport *Triathlon*
ITU World Series, Auckland: Women's Race

1130-1245 British Eurosport 2 *Cycling*
Paris-Roubaix

1300-1400 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
including Cycling

1400-1500 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

1800-1930 British Eurosport *Cycling*
Tour of Britain

1930-2130 British Eurosport *Athletics*
IAAF European Championships, Zürich

2100-2200 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Cycling

2200-2300 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics
Wednesday 24th December 1030-1100 British Eurosport *Triathlon*
ITU World Series, Cape Town: Men's Race

1300-1400 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

1400-1500 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

1800-1930 British Eurosport *Cycling*
Vuelta a España

1930-2030 British Eurosport *Cycling*
National Road Race Championships, Abergavenny

2100-2200 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

2200-2300 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics
Thursday 25th December 1030-1100 British Eurosport *Triathlon*
ITU World Series, Hamburg: Men's Race

1300-1400 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

1400-1500 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics and Cycling

1800-1930 British Eurosport *Cycling*
Tour de France

1930-2030 British Eurosport *Cycling*
National Track Championships, Manchester

2100-2200 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

2200-2300 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics and Cycling
Friday 26th December 1030-1100 British Eurosport *Triathlon*
ITU World Series, Stockholm: Men's Race

1300-1400 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

1400-1500 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

1800-1830 British Eurosport *Cycling*
Ronde van Drenthe, Hoogeveen

1830-1900 British Eurosport *Cycling*
Sparkassen Giro, Bochum

2100-2200 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

2200-2300 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics
Saturday 27th December 1330-1400 British Eurosport *Triathlon*
ITU World Series, Edmonton: Men's Race

2000-2200 British Eurosport 2 *Athletics*
IAAF European Championships, Zürich
Sunday 28th December 2030-2100 British Eurosport *Triathlon*
Snowdonia Slateman Triathlon, Llanberis

2100-2130 British Eurosport *Triathlon*
Sandman Triathlon, Newborough Forest

2130-2230 British Eurosport *Cyclo-cross*
UCI World Cup, Milton Keynes
Monday 29th December 0515-0600 ESPN *Cycling*
Tobago Cycling Classic

1200-1230 British Eurosport *Triathlon*
Sandman Triathlon, Newborough Forest

1230-1300 British Eurosport *Triathlon*
Snowdonia Slateman Triathlon, Llanberis

1400-1600 British Eurosport 2 *Athletics*
IAAF European Championships, Zürich

1800-1900 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Cycling and Triathlon

1900-2000 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Cycling

2000-2100 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Cycling

2100-2200 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics
Tuesday 30th December 1300-1400 British Eurosport 2 *Cycling*
National Track Championships, Manchester

1400-1530 British Eurosport 2 *Cycling*
Tour de France

1530-1700 British Eurosport 2 *Cycling*
Tour of Britain

1700-1800 British Eurosport 2 *Cycling*
British Cycling National Circuit Race Championship, Hull

1800-1900 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

1900-2000 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

2000-2100 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

2100-2200 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics and Cycling
Wednesday 31st December 1600-1800 British Eurosport 2 *Athletics*
IAAF European Championships, Zürich

1615-1645 British Eurosport *Cyclo-cross*
UCI World Cup, Milton Keynes

1715-1815 British Eurosport *Cycling*
Elite Circuit Series

1800-1900 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*
including Athletics

1900-2000 British Eurosport 2 *Commonwealth Games*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2014)

screenman said:


> Monday 22nd December 1300-1400 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
> including Cycling and Triathlon
> 
> 1400-1500 British Eurosport *Commonwealth Games*
> ...


After a quick check these appear to be already in the _*calendar*_


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After a quick check these appear to be already in the _*calendar*_



Oops! That will teach me to check before I post.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2014)

screenman said:


> Oops! That will teach me to check before I post.


I do need heads up from time to time but it's worth checking the calendar first. BTW, if you tab it over to ''week'' view, it makes it much easier to use.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2014)

Cheers.


----------



## monkeylc (14 Jan 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01...s_source=facebook&ns_linkname=radio_and_music


----------



## mrslow (15 Jan 2015)

Tour of down under is on sky sports 1 monday at 2am, then repeated the next day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2015)

mrslow said:


> Tour of down under is on sky sports 1 monday at 2am, then repeated the next day.


Cheers @mrslow , calendar now updated. It's such a quiet time of the year I forget to look for anything other than cyclocross.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cheers @mrslow , calendar now updated. It's such a quiet time of the year I forget to look for anything other than cyclocross.


Pity its on sky sports , i only get eurosport


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Pity its on sky sports , i only get eurosport


I get neither but usually manage to find live streams.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I get neither but usually manage to find live streams.


Nice , when my broadband /phone is working again i will have to have a look , no phone and internet is at 56 k modem speed atm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2015)

procyclinglive.com, steephill.tv both are quite good for links - worth bookmarking for when the broadband's up again. And the UCI have a YouTube page which is good for UCI championship track (live world cup from Cali at 9pm) and cyclocross. Procyclinglive's links don't usually go up until shortly before the coverage starts. If I can, I put their links into the calendar.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Feb 2015)

Live Dubai Tour starts on BE1 10am Wednesday


----------



## the_mikey (1 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Live Dubai Tour starts on BE1 10am Wednesday



Also on Dubai sport 3


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Feb 2015)

the_mikey said:


> Also on Dubai sport 3


 Is that available in the UK? *flicks through Sky EPG*


----------



## the_mikey (1 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Is that available in the UK? *flicks through Sky EPG*



Yep...


----------



## claver58 (8 Feb 2015)

Anyone know who is showing Tour of Qatar. Thought it was BE but no sign of it and 1st stage already finished today?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2015)

claver58 said:


> Anyone know who is showing Tour of Qatar. Thought it was BE but no sign of it and 1st stage already finished today?


Have a look on procyclinglive.com tomorrow. Their stations listed for today's were all French but the livestreams will indicate which stations are covering it.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2015)

claver58 said:


> Anyone know who is showing Tour of Qatar. Thought it was BE but no sign of it and 1st stage already finished today?


Sky I think


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Feb 2015)

Don't think Sky have coverage either. Looks like the internet (and its myriad pop-ups) is your friend.


----------



## claver58 (8 Feb 2015)

Thanks all,. Looks like we'll be watching Brad in French!
Allez Brad!


----------



## Apollonius (12 Feb 2015)

Just seen an advert on Eurosport. Tour of Andalusia live next Wednesday (18th, presumably) from 3.30. That will be nice!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Feb 2015)

Apollonius said:


> Just seen an advert on Eurosport. Tour of Andalusia live next Wednesday (18th, presumably) from 3.30. That will be nice!


There's a quality field expected too: Contador, Froome and Quintana (Nairo) to name but three.


----------



## Apollonius (12 Feb 2015)

That looks like the start of my cycling watching season, then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2015)

Apollonius said:


> Just seen an advert on Eurosport. Tour of Andalusia live next Wednesday (18th, presumably) from 3.30. That will be nice!


Yes, the 18th, 3:30 - 5:00.

On a more terrestrial note, I was surprised to see that BBC2 are covering live track events from Paris on Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## oldroadman (12 Feb 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, the 18th, 3:30 - 5:00.
> 
> On a more terrestrial note, I was surprised to see that BBC2 are covering live track events from Paris on Thursday and Saturday.



Taking a feed from Antenne 2, I guess. Good to see they take some interest, just hope they use Mr Fotheringham to commentate, who appears to know what he is on about and is relatively cliché free.


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2015)

Apollonius said:


> Just seen an advert on Eurosport. Tour of Andalusia live next Wednesday (18th, presumably) from 3.30. That will be nice!


Confirmed as available free at http://tv.eurosport.de/home.shtml for those of us with a dish that receives German channels - thanks!

Aha - just noticed the programme description is "1st Stage - Part 2: ITT in Coria del Rio". I can't see Part 1 anywhere, but maybe they'll show highlights before the time trial. Highlights 23:30 (all UK times) and 09:30 the day after. Second stage is on Eurosport 2 (not free) with highlights on Eurosport 17:00, 23:45, 12:30; Friday only highlights only on E2 (snooker grr); Saturday live on E2, but highlights 17:15, 00:00; Sunday final stage live E2, but highlights 17:45, 10:00, 17:15.

Also noticed Wed 15:45 UK time, E2, Radsport: Stundenweltrekordversuch von Thomas Dekker (NED) - Übertragung aus dem Velódromo in Aguascalientes (MEX) (90Min) - no good to me, but is that on British Eurosport 2 too?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Feb 2015)

mjray said:


> Also noticed Wed 15:45 UK time, E2, Radsport: Stundenweltrekordversuch von Thomas Dekker (NED) - Übertragung aus dem Velódromo in Aguascalientes (MEX) (90Min) - no good to me, but is that on British Eurosport 2 too?


BE schedule has "live cycling" scheduled for 15:45 on 25th Feb, so I'm guessing that's the one.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Feb 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On a more terrestrial note, I was surprised to see that BBC2 are covering live track events from Paris on Thursday and Saturday.



Coverage appears to be on Red Button tonight at 18:00 to 21:25, Friday 18:00 to 21:25, Saturday 18:00 to 21:10

Coverage on BBC2 tonight at 19:00 to 20:00 and Sunday at 13:00 to 17:00, so I suspect they'll be mainly highlights.

Coverage of each day appears to be online live

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/31300499

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b009qtqm/episodes/guide

Edit: Live online appears to be here, at least today (Friday):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/31074118

Also on the UCI channel


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Feb 2015)

Tour of Andalusia coverage is a bit patchy. Brief coverage of the initial road stage. Live coverage of the TT but host broadcaster was a bit crap with the times. No live stage today. Live stage tomorrow. No live stage Saturday or Sunday. All this seemingly due to the more important snooker and nordic skiing.


----------



## raindog (19 Feb 2015)

it's on here - crap commentating though
http://www.sportingvideo.tv/20150218/vv54e420f200d402.24134414-1007029.html


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Mar 2015)

GP Le Samyn on BE1 from 1415 Wednesday 4th March.

Strade Bianchi on BE1 from 1315 Saturday 7th March.

Paris Nice on BE1 live every day from Sunday 8th March.

Tirreno Adriatico on BE2 live every day from Wednesday 11th March.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Mar 2015)

'Strade Bianchi' was on Eurosport again, last night, watched it about 23:00, after getting in from work

It may be played again (highlights) during the week, a great race to watch

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/zdenek-stybar-wins-strade-bianche-161227


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2015)

Yes, 11:30 tonight and 10:00 tomorrow. Eurosport is pretty much occupied with the Paris-Nice prologue today.


----------



## TissoT (8 Mar 2015)

Trying to find live coverage on Euro sport Paris-nice cant seem to find it ?
Am I missing something ....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2015)

tissot said:


> Trying to find live coverage on Euro sport Paris-nice cant seem to find it ?
> Am I missing something ....


No UK English as far as I know. There are other language livestreams here - http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/ - which I'd forgotten to put in the calendar. There's a job for now...


----------



## TissoT (8 Mar 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No UK English as far as I know. There are other language livestreams here - http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/ - which I'd forgotten to put in the calendar. There's a job for now...


Thanks .....


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Mar 2015)

My bad on the live British Eurosport coverage of the prologue. They're preoccupied with tennis and athletics this afternoon. BE has prologue highlights from 5pm.


----------



## Louch (8 Mar 2015)

There's an hour long show on be2 at 9


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2015)

Paris-Nice Prologue live on France3 now!


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2015)

I was quite impressed by Rai Sport 2 following their live Strade Bianchi coverage with highlights of the women's race. All too short at 20minutes but far better than Eurosport and ITV usually do.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Mar 2015)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


>


Oh dear, I was watching TV at the time. I'll delete it and put it where it should be....sorry about that.


----------



## Apollonius (15 Mar 2015)

Final stages of Paris Nice are live on SC4 right now!

Commentary in Welsh!


----------



## SimonJKH (21 Mar 2015)

British Eurosport has Tour Of Catalunya live from 14:30 on Monday.


----------



## Apollonius (21 Mar 2015)

Excellent news. And there is Milan San Remo tomorrow. Great for me as I am off the bike for a week or 6.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2015)

SimonJKH said:


> British Eurosport has Tour Of Catalunya live from 14:30 on Monday.


Thanks Simon. I'd missed that one in the calendar.


----------



## andrew_s (23 Mar 2015)

Ronde van Drenthe (women's world cup) starting in 10 mins on BBC red button


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2015)

andrew_s said:


> Ronde van Drenthe (women's world cup) starting in 10 mins on BBC red button


Excellent! I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Mar 2015)

I thought Gent-Wevelgem wasn't on British Eurosport (going by their itinerary published earlier this year) but it is! Sunday 29th from 1.15pm on BE2.


----------



## Apollonius (1 Apr 2015)

If you are confined to armchair cycling, as I am currently, then de Panne starts at 9.30 tomorrow morning. The TT is in the afternoon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2015)

Apollonius said:


> If you are confined to armchair cycling, as I am currently, then de Panne starts at 9.30 tomorrow morning. The TT is in the afternoon.


What a pain. Still, with that cold wind today, it's not exactly spring weather cycling. I've got it live from 9 - 10 and then 12:45 till 15:00. Is that what you've got or have they changed the scheduling?


----------



## Apollonius (1 Apr 2015)

Eurosport 1 from 9.30 live for the probable sprint stage. The ITT is live from 13.45. 

I am only allowed short walks at present. Hoping to get the OK for back on the bike at the end of next week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2015)

Apollonius said:


> Eurosport 1 from 9.30 live for the probable sprint stage. The ITT is live from 13.45.
> 
> I am only allowed short walks at present. Hoping to get the OK for back on the bike at the end of next week.


Thanks, I've updated the rescheduled times on the calendar. Note that you appear to have quoted CET times, not BST. Athleticsontv is giving 8:30 and 12:45 start times respectively. I'd hate for you to be out for a walk when it's on....


----------



## mjr (5 Apr 2015)

Rvv is on Eurosport now. If you can select German commentary, the legend that is Jens is opining alongside Carsten and co. Highlights tomorrow morning.

Teletext says Eurosport have got coverage of the Tour of the Basque country from tomorrow too, with highlights sometimes 11pmish, the following morning and the hour before each live show.

EPG says that Paris Roubaix coverage is 1145-1600 next Sunday.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Apr 2015)

Any highlights of RVV anywhere? I succeeded in missing the whole thing due to family commitments.

Is Scheldeprijs on at all?


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2015)

Highlights were on ESP this morning asmentioned. I on't know of any more. I don't see Scheldeprijs on ESP or Rai either. It wasn't easy to find last year except on pay TV.

Rai have some u23 race highlights. Giro del Belvedere 9pm UK tonight on Rai Sport 2. GP Palio del Recioto 2330 Wed. They also have Paris Roubaix starting and finishing on Sport 2 with the later stages of the race on Rai 3.

As you may expect, Paris Roubaix is also on France3 1155 until 1610 UK time.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Apr 2015)

Highlights of the women's Ronde van Vlanderen were on BBC red button earlier (I wasn't near an interwebs device - sorry). It may be on again or on the website.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Apr 2015)

The BBC's coverage of the women's RVV is on the red button again at 6pm today (Monday). In five minutes basically.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Apr 2015)

British Eurosport have live coverage of the tour of Croatia starting Wednesday! Be still my foolish heart...

Same day, they've got some race called the Flesh Wallon or summat.


----------



## Rob and Alison (20 Apr 2015)

Cant help wondering why Eurosport have the Tour of Croatia and not Trentino??


----------



## mjr (21 Apr 2015)

Eurosport Germany has Wallonischer Pfeil live at 13:15 UK, highlights 22:00 Wed, 09:30 Thu, 16:00 Thu and several more. (Tour of Croatia is on Eurosport2 which isn't free-to-air.) LBL is live 13:15 Sun, highlights 10:00 Mon, 22:45 Mon (and more) - and Tour of Turkey highlights are 22:00 UK Sunday, then live 11:15 Mon, 13:00 Tue, 13:00 Wed, 11:30 Thu, 13:00 Fri and gets shoved to 2 on Saturday so highlights 22:00 Sat and 22:00 Sun complete the race.

Tour of Yorkshire is on Eurosport 2 live and highlights, but I can't see it appearing on main Eurosport at all. Happily http://www.itv.com/tourdefrance/itv4-to-screen-tour-de-yorkshire says it is Live on itv4. When I'm not riding my bike, I'll probably be watching 

Did someone say Trentino? Well, all this next lot are RAI Sport 2 (Hotbird at 13°E), All CEST (UK+1h)

Today 18:45 Ciclismo: Giro del Trentino 1a tappa: Riva del Garda-Arco (Crono a Squadre) until 19:45

Tomorrow 08:00 Ciclismo: Parigi - Roubaix - 10:00
18:00 Ciclismo: Giro del Trentino - 18:55

Thursday 08:00 Ciclismo: Amstel Gold Race - 10:00
18:00 Ciclismo: Giro del Trentino - 19:00

Friday 08:00 Ciclismo : Freccia - Vallone - 12:00
19:00 Ciclismo: Giro del Trentino - 20:00

Saturday 17:50 Ciclismo: GP Liberazione - 18:50 (and 01:30-02:30)



Wednesday also has 13:40 Ciclismo: Freccia - Vallone until 14:30 on RAI Sport 1, then I'd expect it to appear elsewhere (often RAI3) but it doesn't seem to. It's not unknown for RAI's schedules to be wrong...

Sunday has a feast:
13:50 Ciclismo: Liegi - Bastogne - Liegi Commenti Pre Gara + Gara until 15:05

then to RAI3 for 15:05 Le Classiche del Nord Liegi - Bastogne - Liegi - 17:10

then back on RAI Sport 1 for 17:05 Ciclismo: Liegi - Bastogne - Liegi Post Gara + Commenti da Studio, followed by
17:30 Speciale Tg Sport : Ciclismo Inizio Stagione fino alla Tirreno Adriatico - 18:30


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Apr 2015)

ITV4 will be screening all three stages of the Tour de Yorkshire live http://www.itv.com/tourdefrance/itv4-to-screen-tour-de-yorkshire


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> ITV4 will be screening all three stages of the Tour de Yorkshire live http://www.itv.com/tourdefrance/itv4-to-screen-tour-de-yorkshire


Yes, I just got the cycling calendar filled to the beginning of May and got the first stage entered, thinking ''Imagine this a few years back!''. It's not worth going further into the future because schedules get changed too often.


----------



## mjr (22 Apr 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I just got the cycling calendar filled to the beginning of May and got the first stage entered, thinking ''Imagine this a few years back!''. It's not worth going further into the future because schedules get changed too often.


The calendar seems to be a white page saying only " Unofficial CycleChat calendar of upcoming cycle broadcasts." I allow javascript and it's the same. Changing embed to htmlembed works, though.

Wouldn't you like to list Trentino and LBL on it? I doubt they're going to change much.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2015)

mjray said:


> The calendar seems to be a white page saying only " Unofficial CycleChat calendar of upcoming cycle broadcasts." I allow javascript and it's the same. Changing embed to htmlembed works, though.
> 
> Wouldn't you like to list Trentino and LBL on it? I doubt they're going to change much.


Curious. I think Google must have been playing around with Chrome. Is the Calendar link on the very first post of this thread the same? I note that if you add html before embed, it changes the view for me and doesn't allow the week view.

I'll have a wander off and see what's happened with Trentino and LBL


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2015)

mjray said:


> Wouldn't you like to list Trentino and LBL on it? I doubt they're going to change much.


I'm not sure how generally available the different language stations are. LBL is in the calendar when it's on UK Eurosport. I've been sticking to English language channels but adding the odd foreign language live stream when there's no English stream listed on procyclinglive.


----------



## mjr (22 Apr 2015)

Link from first post is also dead. I use a Firefoxy browser - maybe Google has booted us out for now.


deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure how generally available the different language stations are. LBL is in the calendar when it's on UK Eurosport.


They're generally available. All people need to do is aim their dishes away from Sky and retune. No subscription needed at the moment. (I think that's why Sky tend to install the dishes higher up than necessary and the Sky receivers are a bit rubbish at retuning.) RAI channels are available in nearly all of the UK with a 60cm dish:



Eurosport Germany only needs a 50cm dish:



France 2/3/5/Ô needs 60cm in some of the UK too:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2015)

Odder. I just logged out of Google and tried the link in the first post (https://www.google.com/calendar/emb...c@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Europe/London) and it worked fine for me in Firefox.


----------



## mjr (7 May 2015)

Four days of Dunkerque live on Eurosport now until 4pm. Second day. I assume the remaining days will be on about 2pm too.

Also giro coverage details at http://tv.eurosport.de/radsport/radsport-giro-d-italia-2015_sto4703884/story.shtml - live shows start between noon and 2pm for the first few days at least.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 May 2015)

Live Tour of California every night on BE starting Sunday 10th. If you don't have BE, I think ToC uses the online TourTracker which is very good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Live Tour of California every night on BE starting Sunday 10th. If you don't have BE, I think ToC uses the online TourTracker which is very good.


Yep, 9 - 11pm on Eurosport and I usually get a link to the tour tracker from procylinglive.com into the calendar. The Tour Tracker video quality is usually very good. Those hills are long, those roads are wide and that hot is scorchissimo.


----------



## mjr (9 May 2015)

California is only on German Eurosport from Monday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2015)

mjray said:


> California is only on German Eurosport from Monday.


Athletics live on TV is listing them as covering it. Pretty much 9 till 11 all next week. (haven't looked further.)


----------



## mjr (9 May 2015)

Yes but not Sunday 10th? Or is its own programme guide wrong? (Again.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2015)

mjray said:


> Yes but not Sunday 10th? Or is its own programme guide wrong? (Again.)


Dunno, just assumed it was a rest day. Not that I've checked.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 May 2015)

mjray said:


> California is only on German Eurosport from Monday.


Their online schedule says live stage 1 coverage Sunday night 2300...


----------



## mjr (10 May 2015)

Ah that looks like Eurosport2 which is a paid/encrypted channel so I ignore it.


----------



## robertob (10 May 2015)

It's on British Eurosport, not on ES2. t's on right now:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2015)

Tour series highlights on itv4 right now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Tour series highlights on itv4 right now


Thanks. That was initially scheduled for earlier so the calendar is wrong.


----------



## mjr (4 Jun 2015)

Itv4 7pm daily from Sunday for dauphine highlights.

Is Skoda tour on anywhere free to air?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2015)

mjray said:


> Itv4 7pm daily from Sunday for dauphine highlights.
> 
> Is Skoda tour on anywhere free to air?


Live stage 4 too. 13:45 to 15:30 earlier on Sunday.

I was hoping someone would come along and answer the Skoda question because I know nothing.


----------



## mjr (5 Jun 2015)

From Tony Clarke to ‎Norfolk Cycling Forum
45 minutoj · Norwich ·

Sir Bradley Wiggins will take on cycling’s hour record on Sunday 7 June and every home in the UK can follow his attempt thanks to live coverage on television and online.Places to watch Wiggins’ hour record attempt

Sky Sports 2
Pick (Freeview channel 11)
Skysports.com
Sky Sports YouTube channel

MJ Ray: Coverage seems to start at 6pm... which means the end clashes with the first Criterium du Daphiné highlights on itv4. Freesat viewers have itv4+1 but I don't think Sky is being entirely charitable with this coverage!


----------



## gavroche (6 Jun 2015)

If you are like me and refuse to have Sky because of the Murdoch's, please note that the Criterium du Dauphine is also shown on ITV4 for free.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

More details about Wiggo on telly:
http://www1.skysports.com/hourrecor...dley-wiggins-hour-record-attempt-how-to-watch


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2015)

gavroche said:


> If you are like me and refuse to have Sky because of the Murdoch's, please note that the Criterium du Dauphine is also shown on ITV4 for free.



Is that not a bit like you taking the poison and hoping the other guy gets ill.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jun 2015)

British Eurosport is going tennis bonkers this week, so Tour de Suisse is relegated to highlights only, every evening. From Thursday, BE is also showing nightly highlights of the Route du Sud.


----------



## Apollonius (17 Jun 2015)

The Aviva Women's Tour which starts today is scheduled for 8.00 on ITV4.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2015)

British nationals on telly this weekend - live on Eurosport, highlights on ITV4

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/n...British-Cycling-National-Road-Championships-0


----------



## Apollonius (25 Jun 2015)

As always the timings given do not quite match what my Sky Plus machine says. The first highlights package I found for the time-trial was 6.00pm on Friday. The Road Race seems to be on live on Eurosport. What would we do without time shift?


----------



## mjr (25 Jun 2015)

On that link "A one-hour highlights programme on ITV4 (Freeview channel 24, Sky channel 120, Virgin channel 118) on Monday 29 June from 6pm."


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2015)

I've got 
Sat: time trials highlights - 23:00 Eurosport 2
Sun: Road race live - 11:30 - 16:45 Eurosport
Road race highlights - 19:00 - 21:00 Eurosport 2
Mon: Road race highlights - 19:00 0 20:00 ITV4
Does that tally with everybody else's schedules?


----------



## Apollonius (25 Jun 2015)

Working through my EPG on the Sky+ I find the first TT highlights comes up on Eurosport 2 at 6.00pm Friday. There seems to be a repeat at 10.00pm on the same channel. (Followed, by the way, at 11.00pm by Milk Race highlights from Nottingham.) The TT package is repeated at 11.00pm on Eurosport 2 on Saturday night.

Live coverage of the Road Race appears to start at 11.30am on Sunday on Eurosport. (after an hour of highlights from the London Nocturne) and goes on to about 4.30pm. There is a 2 and 1/2 hour highlights programme on Eurosport 2 on Sunday evening at 7.00pm.

All this is taken from a slow scrolling through my Sky+ listings, but you can never be sure of what happens on Eurosport!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Jun 2015)

The men's and women's elite TTs are on Youtube now

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxxO-JlIfLY


----------



## mjr (1 Jul 2015)

Not only racing but past series have had a decidedly racey feel... http://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/147392623/109256840/the-cycle-show Presenter Matt Barbet ITV4 8:00pm-9:00pm (1 hour )Thu 2 Jul (New Series) (Subtitles) The Cycle Show - which I guess means it'll be back-to-back with the TdF highlights for the next few weeks. You didn't want to get anything else done on Thursday evenings, did you? Oh, at least three of the Lynn clubs have rides then  Hooray for PVRs! 

Discussion topic posted at https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cycle-show-series-4.182952/


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Jul 2015)

ITV4 are showing Slaying the Badger on Sunday 5th July at 8pm


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> ITV4 are showing Slaying the Badger on Sunday 5th July at 8pm


I just spotted that. I've just put it in the calendar.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Jul 2015)

The RideLondon elite race is on BBC tv on Sunday. They're also showing the women's GP the day before. Both are on Eurosport too.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jul 2015)

An old race but Slaying the badger still on ITV player
Lemond v Hinault 1986


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Aug 2015)

ITV player a ball ache, trying to catch up on the Cycle Show painful!!


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2015)

The Cycle Show just IS painful @MrGrumpy. Close but no cigar, again.

"Chris Froome: How The Tour Was Won" is on itv4 now. Looks like a clip show of itv tour coverage with a new documentary-style voiceover.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Aug 2015)

mjray said:


> The Cycle Show just IS painful @MrGrumpy. Close but no cigar, again.
> 
> "Chris Froome: How The Tour Was Won" is on itv4 now. Looks like a clip show of itv tour coverage with a new documentary-style voiceover.




I turned the Chris Froome one off after about 5 minutes. I was expecting interviews and all sorts of inside stuff, not a bloody clip show.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Aug 2015)

mjray said:


> The Cycle Show just IS painful @MrGrumpy. Close but no cigar, again.
> 
> "Chris Froome: How The Tour Was Won" is on itv4 now. Looks like a clip show of itv tour coverage with a new documentary-style voiceover.


you are right it is painful sometimes there are interesting interviews/topics but yes on the whole its pish


----------



## Legs (3 Aug 2015)

Stonechat said:


> An old race but Slaying the badger still on ITV player
> Lemond v Hinault 1986


Mrs Legs and I went to bed with 40 mins of badger-slaying still to run, telling ourselves "we'll watch it on ITV Player". Can we heck?! "There appears to be a problem with this content" or somesuch... I'm guessing that Lemond won, though?


----------



## Stonechat (3 Aug 2015)

Legs said:


> Mrs Legs and I went to bed with 40 mins of badger-slaying still to run, telling ourselves "we'll watch it on ITV Player". Can we heck?! "There appears to be a problem with this content" or somesuch... I'm guessing that Lemond won, though?


Just finished it this morning
Hinault won in 85 promising Le Mond he would support him. 

However Hinault went into 5 minute lead in 86. Le Mond counter attacked with the likes of (Robert) Millar, Zimmerman etc, after Hinault made early break. By the time trial, Le Mond had 2 minutes to spare, Hinault only got 30 secs back. Next year Le Mond was in a hunting accident.

Following year was the epic between Fignon and Le Mond, when Le Mond won it by 8 secs on the time trial, using tri bars.


----------



## Legs (3 Aug 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Just finished it this morning
> Hinault won in 85 promising Le Mond he would support him.
> 
> However Hinault went into 5 minute lead in 86. Le Mond counter attacked with the likes of (Robert) Millar, Zimmerman etc, after Hinault made early break. By the time trial, Le Mond had 2 minutes to spare, Hinault only got 30 secs back. Next year Le Mond was in a hunting accident.
> ...



You could at least have put SPOILER onto your post! 

Nah, you're right that the turkey hunt was 1987, but Lemond sat out 1988 as well and the Champs Elysees epic was of course 1989.


----------



## smutchin (4 Aug 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> you are right it is painful sometimes there are interesting interviews/topics but yes on the whole its pish



Cycling! What's not to like?


----------



## Stonechat (4 Aug 2015)

Legs said:


> You could at least have put SPOILER onto your post!
> 
> Nah, you're right that the turkey hunt was 1987, but Lemond sat out 1988 as well and the Champs Elysees epic was of course 1989.


Well time is runniong out on itvplayer
18 hours left to watch (currently 7 am) for Slaying the badger


----------



## mjr (21 Aug 2015)

"Stage One of the Aviva Tour of Britain will be shown live on ITV between 1pm and 4pm, with subsequent stages shown live on ITV4. ITV4 will also broadcast a one hour highlights programme the evening of every stage. British Eurosport will also show live coverage and highlights of the race in the UK." Says http://www.velouk.net/2015/08/20/2015-tour-of-britain-news/


----------



## uncle_adolph (28 Aug 2015)

mjray said:


> "Stage One of the Aviva Tour of Britain will be shown live on ITV between 1pm and 4pm, with subsequent stages shown live on ITV4. ITV4 will also broadcast a one hour highlights programme the evening of every stage. *British Eurosport will also show live coverage and highlights of the race in the UK*." Says http://www.velouk.net/2015/08/20/2015-tour-of-britain-news/



Does this mean we are going to have the something similar to the ridiculous scenario of last year when, on the Queen stage of the Vuelta, Eurosport had live coverage of the Stage One criterium instead?

I hope they've learned from that.....


----------



## mjr (28 Aug 2015)

uncle_adolph said:


> Does this mean we are going to have the something similar to the ridiculous scenario of last year when, on the Queen stage of the Vuelta, Eurosport had live coverage of the Stage One criterium instead?


Tour of Britain Stage One appears to be highlights-only on British Eurosport but the listings for the final weekend won't appear on http://tv.eurosport.co.uk/ until Sunday at the earliest.


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2015)

http://roadcyclinguk.com/racing/previews/tour-of-britain-2015-tv-schedule.html and http://tv.eurosport.co.uk/cycling/vuelta-a-espana_sto4862117/story.shtml confirms that the Vuelta stays on Eurosport (along with La Course) while ToB is on Eurosport2.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2015)

http://tv.eurosport.de/radsport/radsport-lombardei-rundfahrt_sto4929292/story.shtml suggests the usual world tour season closer, last monument and race of the falling leaves, the Tour of Lombardy, is on Eurosport from 1430 UK until it finishes, then at least three highlights repeats. I'd also expect it to be on rai sport 2.

Right, so when's the skiing start?


----------



## mjr (3 Oct 2015)

Lombardy is only highlights on rai sport 2. Live coverage is on rai 3.

But this is on sport 2 today:

12:05
Ciclismo: Tre Valli Varesine
13:30
Ciclismo: Giro del Piemonte

(For UK times, subtract one hour)

Both highlights I assume.


----------



## mjr (7 Oct 2015)

Paris-Tours is live on Eurosport on Sunday from 1430 UK time and they describe that as the end of the cycling season. I'd also expect it to be on France3

Eurosport has been showing the Tour de l' Eurometropole but I'd not noticed that.


----------



## Buddfox (8 Oct 2015)

Presumably Abu Dhabi is on somewhere?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Oct 2015)

Buddfox said:


> Presumably Abu Dhabi is on somewhere?


British Eurosport are showing the first stage live but stages two to four are highlights only.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> British Eurosport are showing the first stage live but stages two to four are highlights only.


Yup. I've only just got back home and I'm updating the calendar. Meanwhile....
1215-1400 British Eurosport *Live Cycling*
Abu Dhabi Tour stage 1: Qasr Al Sarab - Madinat Zayed


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> British Eurosport are showing the first stage live but stages two to four are highlights only.


This is also live on main Eurosport. 1215-1356 UK time (as much as timings matter to Eurosport!)

I also confirm that Sunday's Paris-Tours is on France3 from 1420 UK time. They seem to be calling it the 109th "Dead Leaves Classic" «Classique des feuilles mortes» which is a name I'd not heard before!

Rest of description: a return to Chartres for the start for the first time since 2009. As usual, the course runs across the windswept Beauce Plains before the much-awaited finish on the celebrated Avenue de Grammont in Tours.


----------



## Postmanhat (11 Oct 2015)

Lots of lovely track cycling coming up on live Eurosport, to help with the withdrawal symptons

14-18 October - European Champs from Switzerland
18-23rd October - London Six Day


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Oct 2015)

Paris-Tours highlights on ITV4 now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Oct 2015)

Eurosport currently showing Revolution track event - one of my mates is there as coach for Team Scotland; I asked him to do a streak round the track - he declined. But he's unpredictable, so you never know...


----------



## Norry1 (30 Oct 2015)

Anyone know if there is TV coverage of the UCI World Cup Track Cycling in Columbia?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Anyone know if there is TV coverage of the UCI World Cup Track Cycling in Columbia?


I haven't seen anything for the TV. You might have to go via the UCI Channel on YouTube.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Anyone know if there is TV coverage of the UCI World Cup Track Cycling in Columbia?


I haven't seen anything for the TV. You might have to go via the UCI Channel on YouTube.


----------



## Norry1 (30 Oct 2015)

Thanks DM I'll give that a go. Do you know if the channel is available through Smart TV as well as PC - or is it blocked?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Thanks DM I'll give that a go. Do you know if the channel is available through Smart TV as well as PC - or is it blocked?


As far as I understand it, if a broadcaster picks up the rights, the UCI block the stream for that country. If nobody picks it up, the UCI channel stays open. Generally, the UCI channel is pretty good resolution so HDMI-ing your PC to the TV might be the way.

I don't know anything about Smart TV but I'd guess that if it happily streams youtube then the same rights principle applies.


----------



## Norry1 (30 Oct 2015)

Thanks - my Smart TV shows youtube great but it seems certain live streaming youtube stuff get blocked sometimes

Should be good viewing


----------



## Postmanhat (21 Jan 2016)

The new Bike channel on Sky and Virgin is promising to show loads of races this year. AFAIK, it's free to subscribers of either?

Snow Epic
Omloop het nieusblad
Dubai Tour
Tour of Oman
Cape Epic
Dwars door Vlaanderen
Gent- Wevelgem
Tirreno Adriatico
Milano – Sanremo
Vuelta Calatunia
Tour of Turkey
Tour of Yorkshire
Scheldeprijs
De Brabantse Pijl - La Flèche Brabançonne
Giro d'Italia
Tour Romandia
Tour of California
Tour of Poland
Arctic Race
Vuelta a Burgos
Tour des Fjords
Brussel Cycling Classic
Tour of Utah
GPC Quebec
GPC Montreal
Roc D'azur
Saitama Criterium
Il Lombardia
UCI BMX Supercross
UCI Cross Country
The Downhill World Cup
Quite a few there that aren't on Eurosport, though I couldn't find which will be live or highlights. Am pretty sure Oman and Oomloop will be live amongst the early races as they were shown last year by the sister channel on Sky Italia.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2016)

Postmanhat said:


> The new Bike channel on Sky and Virgin is promising to show loads of races this year. AFAIK, it's free to subscribers of either?
> 
> Snow Epic
> Omloop het nieusblad
> ...


Do you know the channel numbers?


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Jan 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you know the channel numbers?


552

Edit, Sorry to be clear, this is the Virgin channel number


----------



## Postmanhat (21 Jan 2016)

464 on Sky


----------



## mjr (21 Jan 2016)

Bike is also currently visible to freesat but I do not know channel number or if it has to be added as an extra. EDIT: http://tvchannellists.com/List_of_channels_on_Freesat_(UK)#Non-Freesat_Mode says it is an extra channel and gives the settings.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jan 2016)

Lets hope that they show them, i have given up on the constant reruns they show atm


----------



## Jimidh (21 Jan 2016)

UCI Cyclocross World Cup on Eurosport 2 at the moment - brutal on the legs and I'm just watching!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2016)

Jimidh said:


> UCI Cyclocross World Cup on Eurosport 2 at the moment - brutal on the legs and I'm just watching!!


Has van Aert done his bit of showboating on the bridge yet? Assuming it's Lignières you're watching.


----------



## Jimidh (21 Jan 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Has van Aert done his bit of showboating on the bridge yet? Assuming it's Lignières you're watching.


Yes - and he has!!


----------



## the_mikey (21 Jan 2016)

From Friday 22nd January :

9.35pm revolution series Manchester. British Eurosport 2

And on following evenings/afternoons through the coming week.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Jan 2016)

Eurosport is carrying live coverage of the Tour of Legoland aka Dubai Tour from Weds 3rd Feb. It's got Cav! Spartacus! Wiggo! Kittel! Yanto Barker!


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> Bike is also currently visible to freesat but I do not know channel number or if it has to be added as an extra. EDIT: http://tvchannellists.com/List_of_channels_on_Freesat_(UK)#Non-Freesat_Mode says it is an extra channel and gives the settings.


Suppose it depends on the freesat box/tv but my Panasonic freesat/freeview combi tv has an Freesat, DVB, Analogue (RIP) and Other Sat tuning options and Bike is picked up on the Other Sat tuning section - set it to pick up all new Free channels and its 441 in the list but I expect that could change almost on a daily basis.


----------



## Rustybucket (28 Jan 2016)

is the Cadel ocean race on anywhere?

I think I remember watching it last year


----------



## Postmanhat (28 Jan 2016)

Yes. It's live on Eurosport 2 from midnight on Saturday. Think it was only highlights last year?

Also confirmed that the new Tour of Valencia will be live from Feb 3rd, concurrent with the Dubai Tour starting on the same date. Two live races a day next week


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Feb 2016)

A choice of coverage for Tour of Oman highlights, with both Eurosport and Bike Channel having 30-minute packages of each stage. There's nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> A choice of coverage for Tour of Oman highlights, with both Eurosport and Bike Channel having 30-minute packages of each stage. There's nice.


For tonight, I can only find today's stage on Eurosport - it seems to appear at 4am tomorrow morning. (Incidentally, as Eurosport seems to do the most exhaustive coverage of cycling, I've not been putting the Bike Channel's programmes into the calendar. If you can get the channel and see something interesting that's coming up that's not also on Eurosport, please let us know.)


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For tonight, I can only find today's stage on Eurosport - it seems to appear at 4am tomorrow morning.


and 10am tomorrow morning on Bike Channel?

It's probably worth listing Bike Channel because it's free-to-air and Eurosport isn't (unless you have a dish that can also pick up the German version).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> and 10am tomorrow morning on Bike Channel?
> 
> It's probably worth listing Bike Channel because it's free-to-air and Eurosport isn't (unless you have a dish that can also pick up the German version).


Good spot for the 10am version. On the other hand, Thursday only seems to have a 4am programme, presumably showing stage 2 highlights, and no coverage of stage 3. I guess that's on at 4 on Friday. Working from the *programmes guide* is hopeless: it gives no details of the day's coverage, just a sentence of blurb about the whole tour.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Feb 2016)

According to Sky's online tv guide Bike Channel has stage 1 highlights at 10pm tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2016)

It's showing this for tonight in the TV guide I linked earlier. This is the Bike Channel's guide. Gawd knows!



19.30 Italian Masters »
21.00 Men Who Wanted To Climb »
22.30 Snow Epic 2015 »
23.30 Cycling at the World's End »


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Feb 2016)

Lol, I'm confuzzled then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Lol, I'm confuzzled then.


I'd have a look at the time, if I were you. Or record it.


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2016)

Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne highlights Sunday 22:05-23:00 GMT Eurosport. The calendar in the OP seems to be showing KBK on Thu 25th - how?

Omloep het Nieuwsblad live Saturday 13:15 GMT Bike Channel... although it's only mentioned on-screen and on social networks like https://twitter.com/BIKEchannelUK/status/701767503442288640 , not on their website


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne highlights Sunday 22:05-23:00 GMT Eurosport. The calendar in the OP seems to be showing KBK on Thu 25th - how?
> 
> Omloep het Nieuwsblad live Saturday 13:15 GMT Bike Channel... although it's only mentioned on-screen and on social networks like https://twitter.com/BIKEchannelUK/status/701767503442288640 , not on their website


I lifted the Thursday KBK race from athleticsontv.org.uk a week ago. Since then, they've added 2015 to the listing. It's last years. I'll amend it - Eurosport also seem to have changed their schedule a little - and add the Bike Channel Omloep .


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Feb 2016)

ok these races were all live on Eurosport, is that not the case now ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2016)

MrGrumpy said:


> ok these races were all live on Eurosport, is that not the case now ?


KBK is (Sun) but Omloep (Sat) isn't on Eurosport - there will be links for the Omloep on procyclinglive.com. As there will be for Evelyn Stevens' attempt on the hour record on Saturday but I don't know the times yet.


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2016)

KBK is not on Eurosport International (they're still in skiing mode).

If you can get Eurosport, you can probably get Bike Channel.


----------



## Rasmus (27 Feb 2016)

Evelyn Stevens hour record attempt starts in 20 mins. Livestream at http://ultrasport.tv/hour/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2016)

Rasmus said:


> Evelyn Stevens hour record attempt starts in 20 mins. Livestream at http://ultrasport.tv/hour/


Thanks, I'd completely forgotten. Here's another link, just in case...http://www.uci.ch/track/news/article/uci-hour-record-evelyn-stevens/


----------



## Proto (1 Mar 2016)

Is there a stream for Le Samyn de Dames tomorrow?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2016)

Proto said:


> Is there a stream for Le Samyn de Dames tomorrow?


procyclinglive.com will put a link up shortly before the coverage starts. And it's live on Eurosport, 2 - 4pm.


----------



## Proto (1 Mar 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> procyclinglive.com will put a link up shortly before the coverage starts. And it's live on Eurosport, 2 - 4pm.



I think that'll be the men's race. It's the women's I want to see as my daughter is riding.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2016)

Proto said:


> I think that'll be the men's race. It's the women's I want to see as my daughter is riding.


Oh, I'm afraid I can't see any coverage starting earlier than 2:30pm (French language RTBF) so I guess that will be the men. They may, of course, review the women's race before the men's but I don't know anything more.


----------



## beastie (3 Mar 2016)

Strade Bianchi is on Eurosport 2


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Mar 2016)

Paris-Roubaix isn't until 10th April however L'Equipe reports the host broadcaster will be showing all of it, beginning to end, for the first time. Will Eurosport follow suit...?

http://www.lequipe.fr/Medias/Actualites/Paris-roubaix-en-integralite-sur-france-3/640078


----------



## mjr (4 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Paris-Roubaix isn't until 10th April however L'Equipe reports the host broadcaster will be showing all of it, beginning to end, for the first time. Will Eurosport follow suit...?


I don't care. I have France 3


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2016)

Strade Bianchi from 1225 on Rai sport 2 today. Highlights of women's race 1600-1630 on Rai sport 1


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Mar 2016)

British Eurosport chooses to show Davis cup instead of Strade Bianche this afternoon. Online stream it is then.


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> British Eurosport chooses to show Davis cup instead of Strade Bianche this afternoon. Online stream it is then.


 still time to get to Maplin or B&Q and buy a satellite set


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> still time to get to Maplin or B&Q and buy a satellite set


I'll go right now.*





*not really


----------



## mjr (7 Mar 2016)

In other unsurprising news, www.france3.fr has Paris-Nice on at 2pm UK Mon, Thu, Fri; 3.10pm Tue, Wed; 2.15pm Sat; 12.30 Sun.

While Rai Sport 2 has Tirreno-Adriatico at 1.15pm UK Wed-Sat, 1.10pm Sun, although they tend not to be as good at sticking to schedule as France 3! Plus P-N on delay and various repeats of highlights - check http://www.rai.it/dl/rai/guidaTv.html or EPG because I suspect it'll change often.

Both are viewable for free in the UK with standard DVB-S receivers.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Mar 2016)

I could've sworn British Euroskiing, sorry, Eurosport's schedule had Paris-Nice on one channel and Tirreno-Adriatico on the other. Looks like both races are on the same channel; T-A shown live first, P-N is a recording after. What a jip.


----------



## mjr (10 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Looks like both races are on the same channel; T-A shown live first, P-N is a recording after. What a jip.


It's actually quite useful for us plebs using 15-year-old single-head antennas that can't record P-N while watching T-A 

T-A being live when they clash might be to butter up RCS because the Giro comes first and there's still time to give ASO some warm fuzzies before the Tour... and doesn't the more northerly P-N cancel stages more often?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> It's actually quite useful for us plebs using 15-year-old single-head antennas that can't record P-N while watching T-A
> 
> T-A being live when they clash might be to butter up RCS because the Giro comes first and there's still time to give ASO some warm fuzzies before the Tour... and doesn't the more northerly P-N cancel stages more often?


Yesterday being a case in point. I would've quite liked the ability to switch between the two. Ho hum.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Mar 2016)

Welsh-language channel S4C will be showing the finale of Paris-Nice plus some one-day races. http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ge-with-this-sundays-paris-nice-finale-216015


----------



## andrew_s (12 Mar 2016)

livestream of the Ronde van Drenthe on now
http://www.rtvoost.nl/tv/live.aspx?_ga=1.159280826.1200889701.1457788862


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2016)

andrew_s said:


> livestream of the Ronde van Drenthe on now
> http://www.rtvoost.nl/tv/live.aspx?_ga=1.159280826.1200889701.1457788862


I'm watching it from a slightly diferrent address:

http://www.rtvoost.nl/tv/live.aspx?_ga=1.84279641.1160370099.1457783105


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2016)

Bike channel advertising on screen Dwaars door Vlaanderen from 1230 on the "23th" March.


----------



## Postmanhat (20 Mar 2016)

Fantastic. And Gent-Wevelgem next Sunday (27th) Live from 1315GMT on Bike Channel


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Mar 2016)

Postmanhat said:


> Fantastic. And Gent-Wevelgem next Sunday (27th) Live from 1315GMT on Bike Channel


Yes, when I first looked at this channel I admit to thinking it a bit naff, but there has been some interesting stuff on it, and now the live races, excellent resource.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Mar 2016)

In a week crammed to the gunwales with live pro cycling, Eurosport is showing Tour of Catalunya all this week, E3 Harelbeke on Friday and the Criterium International on Sat and Sun. All this in addition to the offerings on Bike channel mentioned above. Get me coolant for the Sky+ box!


----------



## david k (28 Mar 2016)

Having moved at the end of last year I haven't yet missed cycling on tv

But now I'm dealing I'm struggling to get cycling.

I don't have sky or virgin, I have free time free view and now tv
So I have sky sports and itv but not Eurosport, any suggestions of best channels or how to get Eurosport please

Edit, just read some messages and links, I guess these have foreign language commentary? Do people use the radio for English commentary?


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2016)

david k said:


> I don't have sky or virgin, I have free time free view and now tv
> So I have sky sports and itv but not Eurosport, any suggestions of best channels or how to get Eurosport please


http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/camping-and-caravanning-satellite-suitcase-system-a60gy or B&Q often have similar. Point at 19°E satellite orbit for Eurosport in German, 13 for RAI in Italian, 28 for Bike Channel in English or 5°W for France Televisions in, err, French.

Cycling commentary isn't the most complicated vocabulary, it doesn't matter too much if you can't understand any, and Eurosport on screen captions are often in English anyway.


----------



## mjr (5 Apr 2016)

Bike Channel have the Scheldt Prize tomorrow from 2.20pm http://www.bikechannel.co.uk/programmes/scheldeprijs/ (the schedule says Commentary by Gianluca Giardini and Paolo Savoldelli but I bet it won't be) and the Brabant Arrow at 2pm next Wednesday. http://www.bikechannel.co.uk/programmes/brabantse-pijl/ Lots of highlights repeats of both.

Starting 19th April, they have the Giro del Trentino live every day. Starting 26th April, the Tour of Romandie live and Tour of Turkey highlights.

There's also a Giro 2015 highlights show, which makes me wonder if the Giro might finally have some UK-targetted free-sat coverage (maybe highlights?), some years after reportedly asking itv4 to pay more for the Giro than they did for le Tour... but the current website schedule runs out before the Giro starts.


----------



## theloafer (10 Apr 2016)

2016 Paris-Roubaix LIVE stream its in Italian as the eurosport links not working https://www.firstonetv.eu/en/stream//it/27


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2016)

theloafer said:


> 2016 Paris-Roubaix LIVE stream its in Italian as the eurosport links not working https://www.firstonetv.eu/en/stream//it/27


This one is in English - http://cricfree.tv/update/euro.php
and this one is in Australian - http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream (backup 1 tab)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Apr 2016)

De Brabantse Pijl (or La Flèche Brabançonne if you're that way inclined) was on Bike Channel this afternoon. No doubt there will be a highlights package in the coming hours/days.


----------



## mjr (13 Apr 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> De Brabantse Pijl (or La Flèche Brabançonne if you're that way inclined) was on Bike Channel this afternoon. No doubt there will be a highlights package in the coming hours/days.


Wednesday 13th April – 8.00pm
Thursday 14th April – 10.00am
Thursday 15th April – 4.00pm
Monday 18th April – 10.00pm
Tuesday 19th April – 10.00am
Wednesday 20th April – 3.30pm
...from the link I posted a few messages ago.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Apr 2016)

S4C will be showing live Liege-Bastogne-Liege on Sunday if you like your cycling commentary all Welsh, like. It was rumoured they would also be showing Flèche Wallonne on Weds but it doesn't appear in the listings.


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> S4C will be showing live Liege-Bastogne-Liege on Sunday if you like your cycling commentary all Welsh, like. It was rumoured they would also be showing Flèche Wallonne on Weds but it doesn't appear in the listings.


The Flèche is highlights only:

S4C
Freeview:4 Sky:104 Virgin:166 Freesat:104
Wed 20 Apr
6:30pm-7:00pm (30 minutes)


----------



## brommers (19 Apr 2016)

Giro del Trentino - Bike Channel 2pm from Tuesday
Tour of Croatia - Eurosport 1.30pm from Tuesday
Walloon Arrow - Eurosport 1.30pm from Wednesday


----------



## brommers (19 Apr 2016)

Also coverage on ProCyclingLive (not in English)


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2016)

brommers said:


> Also coverage on ProCyclingLive (not in English)


Where do I find that on a TV? It's not showing up in channel searches AFAICT


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Where do I find that on a TV? It's not showing up in channel searches AFAICT


It's one of those live streaming sites - procyclinglive.com/livestream/ like cyclinghub.tv.


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's one of those live streaming sites - procyclinglive.com/livestream/ like cyclinghub.tv.


So, not TV. Those stream sites always seem dodgy as hell with malware-infested adverts and demands for dodgy plugins, then finally ending up with something taken from a broadcast anyway... please could people at least mention if what they're talking about is not a TV channel?


----------



## smutchin (19 Apr 2016)

Anyone know if the women's race is on telly tomorrow?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> So, not TV. Those stream sites always seem dodgy as hell with malware-infested adverts and demands for dodgy plugins, then finally ending up with something taken from a broadcast anyway... please could people at least mention if what they're talking about is not a TV channel?


The two channels I listed above have always been clean for me and I've had no problem with using adblocker, unlike places like cricfree.tv.


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2016)

Giro coverage starts 1630 CET on Thursday 5 May with the presentation on RAI Sport 1, with coverage each racing day on RAI Sport 1 and the stage ends on RAI 3.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2016)

ITV4 coverage of TdY
Fri 29 1145-1700 Highlights 1900-2000
Sat 30 1000-1230 and 1415-1745. Highlights 2000-2100
Sun 31 1100-1700 Highlights 1900-2000


----------



## claver58 (28 Apr 2016)

Anyone know if the Tour de Romandie (Switzerland) is on TV? Can't find it so I suspect that Eurusport have dropped it.
Thanks


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2016)

Bike Channel from 3pm. 464 on Sky


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Apr 2016)

claver58 said:


> Anyone know if the Tour de Romandie (Switzerland) is on TV? Can't find it so I suspect that Eurusport have dropped it.
> Thanks


Bike channel on freesat.


----------



## claver58 (29 Apr 2016)

Thanks both of you. Found it and recording set up.


----------



## mjr (4 May 2016)

Organiser's Site In Usefulness Shocker! There's a fairly comprehensive Giro TV coverage guide at http://www.giroditalia.it/eng/giro-in-tv/


----------



## HF2300 (5 May 2016)

Giro possibly also on ProcyclingLive. No streams posted yet.


----------



## User269 (5 May 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Bike channel on freesat.


My initial attempt at getting bike channel on freesat hasn't succeeded. I have the settings;
*Astra 2F (28.2)*
Frequency/polarisation: 11307 H
Symbol Rate: 27500 (27.5 Mbaud)
FEC; 2/3
Broadcast standard: DVB-S, QPSK
Service ID: 52290
_UK spotbeam_

Erm.............how do I do this? Currently afflicted by one of my "stupid" attacks.


----------



## Leaway2 (5 May 2016)

User269 said:


> My initial attempt at getting bike channel on freesat hasn't succeeded. I have the settings;
> *Astra 2F (28.2)*
> Frequency/polarisation: 11307 H
> Symbol Rate: 27500 (27.5 Mbaud)
> ...


Hmm, perhaps my post was a little misleading. It is on the Satellite but not on freesat (sorry) I have Openbox which just scans everything. Do you have to switch on the "FTA" setting? Sorry that is all I have!


----------



## GuyBoden (5 May 2016)

UK, Bike Channel's TV Guide Listings.

http://www.bikechannel.co.uk/tv-guide/


----------



## mjr (5 May 2016)

User269 said:


> Erm.............how do I do this? Currently afflicted by one of my "stupid" attacks.


http://tvchannellists.com/List_of_channels_on_Freesat_(UK)#Non-Freesat_Mode is the basic info, but what freesat receiver do you have? The exact method is different for each model.


----------



## Leaway2 (6 May 2016)

Have you got this sorted yet @User269 ?


----------



## mjr (6 May 2016)

mjray said:


> Organiser's Site In Usefulness Shocker! There's a fairly comprehensive Giro TV coverage guide at http://www.giroditalia.it/eng/giro-in-tv/


Which has already been proven wrong, as "“TGiro” daily review on Rai Sport 1 @20:30 CET presented by Andrea De Luca" was broadcast 20:00-20:30 tonight so I missed it  - oh well, it was only an ITT.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 May 2016)

Best ive found so far here ... 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qatWzrcc_a8


----------



## User269 (15 May 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Have you got this sorted yet @User269 ?


Thanks, yes & no. Waded through the Humax HDR 1100s menu, input the settings, OK, then.........well that's it really. Still can't actually see the channel I was hoping to see.
It's of no matter. I realise that there is no way I want to watch 4+ hours of live coverage of any cycle race, apart from the odd TdF stage. All I want is professional quality edited highlights of the day. It boils down to Phil & Paul etc. as far as I'm concerned. I find Eurosport unwatchable, and not just because I haven't got it any more. Great coverage of the Giro on ITV4 previously, but alas no more. I think it's crazy they're not covering it. We've also enjoyed La Vuelta in recent years. Next thing, they'll not be bothering with the TdF either.


----------



## mjr (15 May 2016)

User269 said:


> Great coverage of the Giro on ITV4 previously, but alas no more.


When? I'm pretty sure I've had itv4 since it started and I don't remember them ever having it - only the Tour and recently the Vuelta and delayed highlights of some classics, plus some British races.


----------



## Leaway2 (15 May 2016)

User269 said:


> Thanks, yes & no. Waded through the Humax HDR 1100s menu, input the settings, OK, then.........well that's it really. Still can't actually see the channel I was hoping to see.
> It's of no matter. I realise that there is no way I want to watch 4+ hours of live coverage of any cycle race, apart from the odd TdF stage. All I want is professional quality edited highlights of the day. It boils down to Phil & Paul etc. as far as I'm concerned. I find Eurosport unwatchable, and not just because I haven't got it any more. Great coverage of the Giro on ITV4 previously, but alas no more. I think it's crazy they're not covering it. We've also enjoyed La Vuelta in recent years. Next thing, they'll not be bothering with the TdF either.


OK, although most of the racing is highlights at night and there is plenty more on Bike than just the racing. Again you need to scan for "free to air" channels. I did see this,

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yuzfCLRmcI


----------



## User269 (16 May 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> OK, although most of the racing is highlights at night and there is plenty more on Bike than just the racing. Again you need to scan for "free to air" channels. I did see this,
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yuzfCLRmcI



Thanks, yes that's exactly what I did. I tried it 3 times and eventually it downloaded all available non freesat channels, hundreds! Had a few minutes of scrolling through the list but no sign of Bike channel. The schedule on the website for Bike channel, an Italian based channel I believe, shows no broadcasts of the Giro for any time during the forthcoming week.
QED.


----------



## Leaway2 (17 May 2016)

Yes I believe it is an Italian based channel. There is no Giro on it, but tour of Romandie, Tirreno-Adriatico, Turkey, have all been on recently.


----------



## Mike_P (17 May 2016)

User269 said:


> Thanks, yes that's exactly what I did. I tried it 3 times and eventually it downloaded all available non freesat channels, hundreds! Had a few minutes of scrolling through the list but no sign of Bike channel. The schedule on the website for Bike channel, an Italian based channel I believe, shows no broadcasts of the Giro for any time during the forthcoming week.
> QED.


Just rescanned FTA channels on a Humax Foxsat, 464 found inc radio, Bike Channel is 200th in the list. I assume your dish is aligned correctly, needs to be looking at 28.2 degrees east.


----------



## brommers (25 May 2016)

The Baloise Belgium Tour website has live streaming from 2pm. I think that probably means 1pm to us.


----------



## brommers (30 May 2016)

The London Nocturne is live on Eurosport 8.00pm Saturday 4th June


----------



## mjr (30 May 2016)

Criterium du Dauphiné highlights ITV 4 Sunday 8pm and then 7pm daily. Coverage team seems to be Imlach, Boulting and Millar again  I don't know if we will get live coverage of the last stage/s or only if a Brit does well.


----------



## mjr (30 May 2016)

brommers said:


> The London Nocturne is live on Eurosport 8.00pm Saturday 4th June


Only on British Eurosport. Main Eurosport is showing horses then


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jun 2016)

mjray said:


> Only on British Eurosport. Main Eurosport is showing horses then



Did anyone spot the well known CCer spectating? Clue: FNRttC-er.....and participant on my Llandudno rides


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2016)

CiCLE was on the 'Bike' channel on Sunday
http://cicleclassic.co.uk/

Forthcoming Womens race too!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2016)

ITV4 have live coverage today and tomorrow of the Dauphine. Starts at 15:00 today.


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2016)

ITV4 Tour highlights 9pm this Wed and Thu. 10.30pm Fri to Sun.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jun 2016)

Womens Tour of Britain on ITV 4 Wednesday - Sunday

http://www.womenstour.co.uk/home.php


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jul 2016)

Tdf tomorrow onwards on ITV4 11am-4.30pm (Sat 1), 2pm-4.30pm (other days) - highlights 7pm-8pm


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2016)

Bike channel trailer says that they have coverage of: Tour of Utah, Vuelta a Burgos, Tour des Fjords, Tour of Alberta, Brussels Cycling Classic and Tour of Britain.


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Bike channel trailer says that they have coverage of: Tour of Utah, Vuelta a Burgos, Tour des Fjords, Tour of Alberta, Brussels Cycling Classic and Tour of Britain.


Thanks. Where can I get more info on this please?


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> Thanks. Where can I get more info on this please?


www.bikechannel.co.uk and their twitter and facebook pages, probably closer to the start dates (Utah starts 1st August, Burgos 2nd - the website TV guide doesn't yet go that far ahead, or rather, it does but is blank). The TV display gave no more details.


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Firestorm (11 Jul 2016)

Is any channel showing the Tour of Poland ?
cant find anything on the search function on Virgin Media


----------



## david k (25 Jul 2016)

Is itv 4 showing the vuelta


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2016)

david k said:


> Is itv 4 showing the vuelta


They showed highlights last year but I can't find anything on their site yet about 2016. I'd guess yes but it's only a guess.


----------



## david k (25 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They showed highlights last year but I can't find anything on their site yet about 2016. I'd guess yes but it's only a guess.


Same here, I enjoyed the coverage last year although it wasn't much, the hour episodes are enjoyable and about right.
I'm sure they said they would do the same this year but I cannot find info on their site


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2016)

david k said:


> Is itv 4 showing the vuelta





Basil.B said:


> Just the highlights, better than nothing.
> Starts August 20th.
> 
> http://www.lavuelta.com/la-vuelta/2016/us/


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2016)

Better confirmation link of Vuelta coverage: https://mobile.twitter.com/itvcycling/status/757316852615970817


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2016)

Confirmed on Tour of Britain website:
Both ITV4 and the BIKE Channel will screen the 2016 Tour of Britain LIVE, with three-hours of coverage of each stage of the race.
So, if you don't like ITV's commentary you can listen to Bike's if that is available to you. I saw a few races earlier in the year and commentary was fine.


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> So, if you don't like ITV's commentary you can listen to Bike's if that is available to you. I saw a few races earlier in the year and commentary was fine.


Bike's commentary on some races was by Ned, so are we sure they have different commentators?


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2016)

Is it possible to commentate on two channels at the same time?
''Hey Ned, where you off to now?" - "problem with the water works, back in a minute"


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2016)

I think that Magnus Backstedt was one of the commentators


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> Is it possible to commentate on two channels at the same time?
> ''Hey Ned, where you off to now?" - "problem with the water works, back in a minute"


I seem to remember an alliteratively-named team that used to commentate for ITV, NBC, SBS and a few others simultaneously. At least two UK channels would be under the same broadcast regulations so could have the ad breaks in sync.


----------



## Apollonius (28 Jul 2016)

Circuit Racing Championships from Birmingham alleged (by the British Cycling website) to be on Eurosport from 6.15 tonight.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2016)

Apollonius said:


> Circuit Racing Championships from Birmingham alleged (by the British Cycling website) to be on Eurosport from 6.15 tonight.


Confirmed on EPG. British Eurosport only and their scheduling may be another matter.


----------



## Postmanhat (29 Jul 2016)

The Bike Channel is showing Vuelta a Burgos live from 2-6 August


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2016)

Postmanhat said:


> The Bike Channel is showing Vuelta a Burgos live from 2-6 August


TMN to me


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

Stage 2 of the Tour of Utah is live on the Bike Channel @ 9pm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2016)

http://tourtracker.tourofutah.com/ for them's what can't get bike channel.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Aug 2016)

Seems also to an hour long highlights(?) program at 11am each day repeated 5am the following day - in other words whilst stage 2 is on live at present (best watched with the sound down IMO) stage 1 will be shown at 5am tomorrow and then stage 2 at 11am if anyone wants to PVR the highlights.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Aug 2016)

Also the Vuelta a Burgos has highlights(?)
- 75 mins long after the live Tour of Utah
- 55 mins long at 0905
- 30 mins long at 1330


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Did anyone watch Wiggo's Road to Rio - I forgot, but it's repeated on Monday - Is it worth watching?


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2016)

With 3 days to go, the BBC's cycling coverage page at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/16233229 just says 'details of cycling coverage will appear here'.

Hope it appears soon.


----------



## mjr (3 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> With 3 days to go, the BBC's cycling coverage page at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/16233229 just says 'details of cycling coverage will appear here'.


According to Freeview EPG, Olympics 2016 (Day One) on BBC1, Sat 6 Aug 12:10pm-6:00pm includes the men's road race and Sun 1pm-6pm includes the women's road race. It only goes a week ahead, so wait a couple of days for TT details. Red Button service EPGs often change later, too.


----------



## Buddfox (3 Aug 2016)

I've just seen that 8 BBC Olympic only channels have been added to the Sky EPG (Channels 473 - 480 from memory) so even if cycling is not on BBC1 or 2, it should be covered in its entirety on these channels.


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I've just seen that 8 BBC Olympic only channels have been added to the Sky EPG (Channels 473 - 480 from memory) so even if cycling is not on BBC1 or 2, it should be covered in its entirety on these channels.


961-968 on mine. At the moment everyone of them says the men's road race - but this would obviously change.


----------



## mjr (3 Aug 2016)

Freeview EPG now says the road races will be on Red Button 7. That may change...


----------



## huwsparky (4 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Did anyone watch Wiggo's Road to Rio - I forgot, but it's repeated on Monday - Is it worth watching?


Got to be worth a watch. I thought it was OK.


----------



## brommers (4 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> 961-968 on mine. At the moment everyone of them says the men's road race - but this would obviously change


Cancel this - they're regional BBC channels


----------



## HF2300 (4 Aug 2016)

BBC Olympics coverage, but no exact times for individual events:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/36908117


----------



## Postmanhat (4 Aug 2016)

Dwars door het Hageland. New Belgian one day race and looks a cracker with climbs, cobbles and dirt roads.

Live on Eurosport tomorrow (5th) from 1400


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2016)

In the first post of this thread there's a link to a calendar, also in my signature. (Tip: over on the right there's a couple of tabs. Choosing the ''week'' view makes it a lot easier to follow.) I've started adding *Bike Channel* _live_ events but not the whole shebang. Since athleticsontv.org.uk stopped updating in June and *Eurosport *revamped their scheduling page, it's getting very difficult to go more than a couple of days ahead. It's also going to be difficult getting advance information on what the BBC will be doing with their coverage of the Olympics cycling events. 

As I won't be able to get the channels up early, the BBC gives the times as:
Men's Road Race: _Sat 6th Aug_ 13:30 - 19:57
Women's Road Race: _Sun 7th Aug_ 16:15 - 20:21
Women's Individual Time Trial: _Weds 10th Aug_ 12:30 - 13:46
Men's Individual Time Trial: _Weds 10th Aug _14:00 - 17:00

Track:
_Thurs 11th Aug: _
Men's Team Sprint Qualifying 20:00 - 20:16
Women's Team Pursuit Qualifying 20:19 - 21:10
Men's Team Sprint 1st Round 21:10 - 21:23
Men's Team Pursuit Qualifying 21:23 - 22:19
Men's Team Sprint Finals 22:21 - 22:29
_Friday 12th Aug: _
Women's Team Sprint Qualifying 20:00 - 20:14
Men's Sprint Qualifying 20:14 - 20:50
Men's Team Pursuit 1st Round 20:52 - 21:17
Women's Team Sprint 1st Round 21:17 - 21:28
Men's Sprint 1/16 Finals 21:30 - 21:58
Women's Team Sprint Finals 22:00 - 22:08
Men's Team Pursuit Finals 22:20 - 22:50


I'll stick the later events up next week. Meanwhile, the BBC will be covering much of the above. The big question is where. It'll be a mix of BBC1, BBC2, BBC Red Button and BBC online live streams. The BBC won't know in advance which will be covering what, I suspect.


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I've just seen that 8 BBC Olympic only channels have been added to the Sky EPG (Channels 473 - 480 from memory) so even if cycling is not on BBC1 or 2, it should be covered in its entirety on these channels.


Men's road race 478 + 486 on Sky's television listings. Other sports including boxing on other channels. Women's RR same two channels.


----------



## aj101 (5 Aug 2016)

If you've got virgin TV go to 601 (BBC news) and press down a few times and you'll see about 8 BBC Olympic channels suddenly pop up


----------



## Mike_P (5 Aug 2016)

My Freesat EPG is giving the Mens road race as being on the BBC Olympic 1 channel.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2016)

Mike_P said:


> My Freesat EPG is giving the Mens road race as being on the BBC Olympic 1 channel.


And my telly doesn't know where the BBC Olympic channel 1 is.... Ho hum....


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Looks as though the men's RR MIGHT be live online here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36439120


----------



## Apollonius (6 Aug 2016)

My Sky box is claiming it is on 480. I want to know, as I need to record it!


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Details of BBC red button coverage here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/36908117







Men's RR is on BBC Olympics 1 from 1.20pm


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

You could be right - I'm only going by what's showing on my EPG, which has the RR on Olympics 1 from 1.20pm to 6.30pm. I suspect these things are liable to change at short notice.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Apollonius said:


> My Sky box is claiming it is on 480. I want to know, as I need to record it!



Starting now on 472 (HD) and 480 (standard definition)


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

And on normal BBC1!


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> And on normal BBC1!



Yeah I didn't check that but can't imagine they'll stick with it all afternoon? They'll presumably switch to the rowing at some point


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

I am utterly confused about what's on when. The BBC only seem to be broadcasting on BBC1 (& HD) and 4 (& HD).


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

It's 'live' (about 15 sec delay) on BBC website streaming.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I am utterly confused about what's on when. The BBC only seem to be broadcasting on BBC1 (& HD) and 4 (& HD).



I can only speak to Sky and Freest via a Sky box, but the 'red button' streams are all broadcasting as individual channels, in the 470s and 480s (either in HD or SD)


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I can only speak to Sky and Freest via a Sky box, but the 'red button' streams are all broadcasting as individual channels, in the 470s and 480s (either in HD or SD)


I'm with freeview but thanks.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I am utterly confused about what's on when. The BBC only seem to be broadcasting on BBC1 (& HD) and 4 (& HD).


You may need to new a retune of your tv / box to get it pick up the extra channels (assuming you have Sky / Freesat / Freeview HD / Virgin / Youview)


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Mike_P said:


> You may need to new a retune of your tv / box to get it pick up the extra channels (assuming you have Sky / Freesat / Freeview HD / Virgin / Youview)


I did before the race started. Oh well, I've found it on the BBC sport app on the TV so I'll stick with that. Quality isn't as good but it's better than from the TdF!


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I did before the race started. Oh well, I've found it on the BBC sport app on the TV so I'll stick with that. Quality isn't as good but it's better than from the TdF!


Apparently you only get the full range of BBC Olympics channels if your receiver can get Cbeebies HD.

TdF was in HD this year, so not sure what you're saying there. The Vuelta will probably be a surprising step backwards as usual, though


----------



## Foghat (7 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Apparently you only get the full range of BBC Olympics channels if your receiver can get Cbeebies HD.



Which for Freeview means i) the receiver/tv needs to have a DVB-T2 tuner (only in equipment manufactured during last 6-7 years or so) and ii) the transmitter the aerial is pointing at needs to be transmitting them.

I have a DVB-T2 Freeview receiver, but unfortunately the transmitter ain't transmitting them. And it frequently loses BBC4HD during periodic retunes for some reason.


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

www.ukfree.tv can be useful for sifting through the mess of what's transmitting what to you on free view and how you might be able to stroke your TV into it.

www.lyngsat.com can do the same for free sat if you don't mind using the "add channels" or "transponder scan" functions of the receiver.

Anyway, the women are off! BBC Olympics 1 and HD 1, so maybe more widespread coverage than some.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2016)

Bike Channel will have live coverage of the Tour of Britain. Hopefully Matt Rendell will not be commentating - It was intriguing to here him describing Adam Yates as riding in yesterdays Vuelta a Burgos !


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

Mike_P said:


> Hopefully Matt Rendell will not be commentating - It was intriguing to here him describing Adam Yates as riding in yesterdays Vuelta a Burgos !


Ah but he did realise and start making fun of himself a bit! But they really should give him someone to talk to...


----------



## brommers (8 Aug 2016)

Mike_P said:


> Bike Channel will have live coverage of the Tour of Britain. Hopefully Matt Rendell will not be commentating - It was intriguing to here him describing Adam Yates as riding in yesterdays Vuelta a Burgos !


And Orica Greenedge


----------



## brommers (8 Aug 2016)

Arctic Race of Norway starts Thursday 2pm Eurosport


----------



## brommers (8 Aug 2016)

Eurosport also showing highlights of the spring classics on Wednesday afternoon


----------



## Mike_P (8 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> And Orica Greenedge



Reminds me of a clanger or two on the telegraphs web page re the last day of TdF
"Chris Froome of Team Sky (yellow) alongside Adam Yates (green) and Orica Greenedge (white)" !!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/cycling/...nce-2016-chris-froome-final-stage-paris-live/
scroll down the 3.26pm


----------



## brommers (9 Aug 2016)

Your right. Anyone can see that Adam Yates is wearing the white jersey and Orica Greenedge is wearing the green jersey.


----------



## brommers (12 Aug 2016)

Whole of Norway race live on Eurosport from 12.10pm Friday


----------



## mjr (15 Aug 2016)

On the end of yesterday's Norway live coverage, Eurosport promoted the Vuelta presentation live Thursday 1930 CEST (1830 UK). Coverage starts Saturday 1700 UK, highlights 2330, then 1430 Sunday. Immediately before Sunday's show is a 30 minutes Hamburg Cyclassic show. As usual, all the timings are probably wrong 

Vuelta highlights Saturday 2200 itv4 http://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/2446921/120251090/cycling-vuelta-a-espana - I'd expect it to settle down to 1900 daily after that.


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2016)

Live women's world tour cycling from Sweden on Sunday 9am to 11am. Eurosport
http://www.vargardacycling.se/index.php/lopp-information/


----------



## Mike_P (16 Aug 2016)

As a bit of very light slightly off topic viewing on iPlayer this weeks 'Inside the Factory' was on bikes - no doubt Greg Wallace exclaims something along the lines of "bicycles have that many spokes!"


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2016)

Arnhem-Veenendaal Classic on Friday - ProcyclingLive

http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Arnhem-Veenendaal Classic on Friday - ProcyclingLive
> 
> http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/



Niche!

Just had a look at the start list and there's a good British presence - Yanto Barker and Tom Baylis for OnePro, Jacob Scott for AnPost, Mark McNally for Wanty, plus Team Wiggins: Christian, Dibben, Harrison, Holohan, Kelly, Latham.


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2016)

Cyclassics Hamburg also on PcL Sunday - probably clashes with the Vuelta though


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2016)

Cyclassics Hamburg also on Eurosport 1pm - 2.30pm Sunday before the Vuelta and after the Swedish race (2 hour gap) - time for a bike ride or walk the dog.


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> On the end of yesterday's Norway live coverage, Eurosport promoted the Vuelta presentation live Thursday 1930 CEST (1830 UK). Coverage starts Saturday 1700 UK, highlights 2330, then 1430 Sunday. Immediately before Sunday's show is a 30 minutes Hamburg Cyclassic show. As usual, all the timings are probably wrong
> 
> Vuelta highlights Saturday 2200 itv4 http://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/2446921/120251090/cycling-vuelta-a-espana - I'd expect it to settle down to 1900 daily after that.




Kirby's doing the Vuelta I believe so I'll be watching the ITV highlights.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2016)

I spotted in twitterland that l'Avenir is getting some live coverage this year - no idea where tho, maybe Eurosport?


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I spotted in twitterland that l'Avenir is getting some live coverage this year - no idea where tho, maybe Eurosport?


It says on http://www.tourdelavenir.com/fr/1708-diffusion-tele-pour-le-tour-de-lavenir-2016-.html 
En direct sur les antennes de EUROSPORT FRANCE et INTERNATIONAL :
VENDREDI 26 AOÛT 2016 : 7ème étape : Val d'Isere-Valmeinier (121,1 kms) De 13h30 à 14h45
SAMEDI 27 AOÛT 2016 : 8ème étape : Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne-Saint-Sorlin-d'Arves (72 kms) De 13h15 à 14h45

It's also on France 3 but only in some regions and not on satellite. _British_ Eurosport prefers to show repeats of motorcycling, tennis and the 2015 Vuelta at those times  Edit: some TV listings show them as broadcasting it: http://live.tvgenius.net/accessible...egin=8&tvgChannel=BDS||Eurosport 1&colour=one - but, as ever with Eurosport, we may not know until it's broadcast.


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2016)

http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/news/14919.php posted yesterday gives "confirmed" (whatever that means these days ) times for itv4 coverage of the Tour of Britain, with highlights that "will immediately follow their day's highlights of the Vuelta" but showing 10pm on Tue 6th Sep, so potentially the Vuelta highlights may be late that day?


----------



## brommers (23 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I spotted in twitterland that l'Avenir is getting some live coverage this year - no idea where tho, maybe Eurosport?


It's scheduled for Friday 12.30pm - 1.45pm and Saturday 12.15pm - 1.45pm on Eurosport


----------



## brommers (26 Aug 2016)

Just a reminder that the Tour de l'Avenir is live at 12.30pm today


----------



## brommers (28 Aug 2016)

Bretagne Classic Ouest-France (France) – 28/08 – 13:00 CET
ProCyclingLive


----------



## Postmanhat (29 Aug 2016)

The Bike Channel is showing Tour of Fjords from 31/8 at 1500.

Also the Tour of Britain for those who find HD a bit fancypants


----------



## brommers (30 Aug 2016)

Bike are also showing the _Brussels Cycling Classic_ live 1.35pm Sat and _Tour of Alberta_ live Friday 12am - 2.30am, also Friday 10pm - 12am, Saturday same time, Monday 12.30am - 2.30am also Monday 10pm - 12.00am


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Bike are also showing the _Brussels Cycling Classic_ live 1.35pm Sat and _Tour of Alberta_ live Friday 12am - 2.30am, also Friday 10pm - 12am, Saturday same time, Monday 12.30am - 2.30am also Monday 10pm - 12.00am


What guide are you using for that? I just had a look at their online TV guide and it's refusing to show me anything beyond the day after tomorrow.


----------



## brommers (30 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What guide are you using for that?


Sky TV programme listings


----------



## Postmanhat (30 Aug 2016)

Cheers. There's a good chance they've picked up the Canadian World Tour races as well then


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2016)

http://tv.sky.com/tv-guide#/programme/detail/4009/488 - Live Montreal Sunday
http://tv.sky.com/tv-guide#/programme/detail/4004/439 - Live La Madrid Sunday
http://tv.sky.com/tv-guide#/programme/detail/4009/428 - Quebec highlights Friday
All on Eurosport


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

Paralympic track cycling starts today. Have been busy so haven't been able to keep up with Vuelta or ToB and don't know if I'll catch the daytime events, but for all those who can, coverage is from Channel 4; the main page seems to be here:

http://paralympics.channel4.com

there seems to be a live links page here:

http://paralympics.channel4.com/watch-live/

and a schedule here:

http://results.paralympics.channel4.com/paralympic/schedules/overview.html

Today's (Thursday 8) schedule is individual pursuit in the afternoon, not apparently televised except as part of a general show, and individual pursuit finals this evening starting at 20:25.

Tomorrow is individual pursuit & 1000m TT

Full track cycling schedule here:

http://results.paralympics.channel4...y/full-schedule.html?intcmp=sr-byday-listview


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Paralympic track cycling starts today. Have been busy so haven't been able to keep up with Vuelta of ToB and don't know if I'll catch the daytime events, but for all those who can, coverage is from Channel 4; the main page seems to be here:
> 
> http://paralympics.channel4.com
> 
> ...


Which for today, looks like this. I don't know which eventsChannel 4 will be covering:
*
Thursday, 8 September*

2:00pmWomen's Individual C1-2-3 PursuitQualification Start List 
2:42pmWomen's Individual C4 PursuitQualification Start List
3:10pmWomen's Individual C5 PursuitQualification Start List
3:45pmMen's Individual B PursuitQualification Start List
8:30pmMedal eventWomen's Individual C1-2-3 PursuitFinals
8:46pmMedal eventWomen's Individual C4 PursuitFinals
9:12pmMedal eventWomen's Individual C5 PursuitFinals
9:38pmMedal eventMen's Individual B PursuitFinals


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

Grand Prix de Wallonie Wednesday 14th September 2 - 4pm on Eurosport


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Which for today, looks like this. I don't know which eventsChannel 4 will be covering:



I think it looks like mixed coverage (i.e. highlights of key events, or the ones C4 think are key) on terrestrial and full coverage of individual sports via interweb on the links above.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I think it looks like mixed coverage (i.e. highlights of key events, or the ones C4 think are key) on terrestrial and full coverage of individual sports via interweb on the links above.


Having just watched some of this on TV I gather TV will be covering the velodrome this evening from 8:30pm). As Storey, Giglia and Bate have already posted up world records in their qualifying rounds, it could be golden entertainment.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As Storey, Giglia and Bate have already posted up world records in their qualifying rounds, it could be golden entertainment.



Already covered widely, but - SPOILERS!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Already covered widely, but - SPOILERS!!


Naughty me but I reckon it just about passes as an appetite whetter!


----------



## brommers (12 Sep 2016)

Does anyone know whether the Eneco Tour is being shown on British TV?


----------



## mjr (12 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Does anyone know whether the Eneco Tour is being shown on British TV?


It's on British Eurosport from 1330 on Monday 19 Sep and Friday, but 1345 other days, according to http://live.tvgenius.net/accessible...tvgShowID=2957225&colour=one&tvgRegion=Anglia

It is not on Bike Channel. It seems youtube is a main channel for them: https://www.youtube.com/c/enecotourtv


----------



## brommers (12 Sep 2016)

Thanks mjr


----------



## Postmanhat (15 Sep 2016)

Koolskamp. Belgian one day race live on Eurosport 2 tomorrow (16th) from 1445.

Half-decent startlist with a smattering of British interest. 

Don't remember seeing this on the schedule earlier in the week, so a late addition?


----------



## brommers (15 Sep 2016)

Postmanhat said:


> Don't remember seeing this on the schedule earlier in the week, so a late addition?


Eurosport do that all the time


----------



## brommers (21 Sep 2016)

It Ain't About Cav - Saturday 6.15pm on Bike Channel 

"It Ain't About Cav' is a self-funded, atmospherically shot cinematic documentary depicting the beauty, drama and the grit of the highest level of British cycling."


----------



## mjr (21 Sep 2016)

Live Cycling: Milano-Torino

Coverage from the Milano to Torino one day cycle race. The course covers 199km and is the oldest Italian race in the world dating back to 1876.

Sport Cycling

Wednesday 28th September on Eurosport 1 from 2:00pm to 3:30pm


----------



## mjr (21 Sep 2016)

From the same site:

Live Cycling: Tre Valli Varesine

Action from the 2016 Tre Valli Varesine, a semi-classic race held in Varese.

Sport Cycling

Tuesday 27th September on Eurosport 1 from 2:00pm to 3:55pm

----

Live Cycling: Tour of Lombardy

The Tour of Lombardy, a 254km one-day race which tours the Lombardia region in Northern Italy.

Sport Cycling

Saturday 1st October on Eurosport 1 from 1:30pm to 4:15pm

----

Live Cycling: l'Eurometropole

The fourth and final stage of the Tour de l'Eurometropole.

Sport Cycling

Sunday 2nd October on Eurosport 1 from 2:30pm to 4:30pm


----------



## brommers (26 Sep 2016)

Tuesday 4th October 2pm - 4pm Eurosport 1
Binche-Chimay-Binche


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2016)

Junior Tour of Ireland, 9pm tonight Irish TV on Freesat.


----------



## mjr (3 Oct 2016)

Lombardy highlights 9pm Thursday Bike Channel. Seen on channel promo. They've still not uploaded October's schedule to their website, but have also trailed some cyclocross.


----------



## brommers (3 Oct 2016)

http://tv.sky.com/tv-guide#/programme/detail/5229/276
Live cyclocross Sunday 9th on Bike


----------



## brommers (5 Oct 2016)

Sunday 9th
TTT Worlds - Eurosport 2 from 12 - 3.10pm
Paris - Tours - Eurosport 1 from 2.30 - 4.00pm (loaded with sprinters going to the Worlds)


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2016)

World Road Championships 2016: Jill Douglas presents commentary by Simon Brotherton and Rochelle Gilmore on BBC 1 Sat from 2:30pm to 4:30pm and by Simon Brotherton and David Millar on Sun from 2:30pm to 5:00pm.

Eurosport has the 2016 Abu Dhabi Tour, starting Thursday 20th from 4:00pm to 4:55pm.


----------



## brommers (10 Oct 2016)

BBC red button coverage live
Sat womens RR from 10.30am
Sun mens RR from 8.10am


----------



## brommers (3 Nov 2016)

Cycling World Cup Live Friday and Saturday 7pm Eurosport and BBC red button, Sunday 3pm Eurosport and 2.30pm BBC 2


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

brommers said:


> Cycling World Cup Live Friday and Saturday 7pm Eurosport and BBC red button, Sunday 3pm Eurosport and 2.30pm BBC 2


Thanks. I'll get those in the calendar before the day is done.


----------



## mjr (11 Nov 2016)

Track cycling from Apeldoorn, 2-4pm Sunday on Eurosport.


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2016)

A short highlights package of the Tour of Rwanda, about 5 to 11 (UK) each evening on TV5Monde.


----------



## mjr (11 Jan 2017)

Tour Down Under:


mjr said:


> Bike Channel have live coverage of the classic at 8.45am and repeats of the classic and every tour stage at 3pm and 9pm.


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Tour Down Under:


Confirmed http://bikechannel.co.uk/tour-down-under-on-bike/


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jan 2017)

ProCycling Live say they'll have dodgy pirate feeds of TDU as well.


----------



## Rob and Alison (15 Jan 2017)

Has anyone found any coverage of the Ladies race?


----------



## rich p (16 Jan 2017)

Rob and Alison said:


> Has anyone found any coverage of the Ladies race?


There isn't any according to @Proto


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jan 2017)

In case anyone cares. Eurosport player is reduced to £19.99 from £59.99 for 12 months. The deal ends on the 31st of Jan.

I think @ColinJ is a customer so he may be able to comment on the watchability of the service,


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jan 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> In case anyone cares. Eurosport player is reduced to £19.99 from £59.99 for 12 months. The deal ends on the 31st of Jan.
> 
> I think @ColinJ is a customer so he may be able to comment on the watchability of the service,


Looks good,can you watch it on your tv ? Excuse my ignorance


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jan 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks good,can you watch it on your tv ? Excuse my ignorance


You may be able to if it is a smart tv, but the situation changes so quickly with which smart tv supports which service that you would have to do some research for your model and even then still hope that it lasts the year.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jan 2017)

It might be worth a punt, Sky and Discovery (Eurosport's owner) have failed dismally to come to an agreement on renewal of channels.
Discovery have threatened to withdraw the channels (Feb?) if not resolved.
I wonder if this ties in with the recent advertising blurb of Eurosport player at 19.99..


----------



## mjr (25 Jan 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> It might be worth a punt, Sky and Discovery (Eurosport's owner) have failed dismally to come to an agreement on renewal of channels.
> Discovery have threatened to withdraw the channels (Feb?) if not resolved.
> I wonder if this ties in with the recent advertising blurb of Eurosport player at 19.99..


Ah, that explains it. At £60, it may still be cheaper to point a satellite dish at the German free-to-air version, but £20 is cheaper if that's the only channel you want... if it works on your TV. As @Milkfloat notes, people are being surprisingly stupid at breaking smart TVs lately.


----------



## rualexander (25 Jan 2017)

Eurosport player can be viewed on a tv using a Chromecast dongle.


----------



## stargazer (25 Jan 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> It might be worth a punt, Sky and Discovery (Eurosport's owner) have failed dismally to come to an agreement on renewal of channels.
> Discovery have threatened to withdraw the channels (Feb?) if not resolved.
> I wonder if this ties in with the recent advertising blurb of Eurosport player at 19.99..



Just see this on the Sky TV listing:
https://www.sky.com/help/articles/changes-to-sky-channels?DCMP=snt-skycom:ec_channel_changes


----------



## Rustybucket (26 Jan 2017)

Anyone know if Eurosport's will continue on Virgin? Might cancel my sky subscription, as Eurosport is one of the main reasons I subscribe.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jan 2017)

I got Eurosport via the player a few years ago on a month offer so I could watch online - I think it was for the Giro or Vuelta. Frankly unless they've launched a new player since, I wouldn't recommend it - it was so flaky I couldn't get it to work at all despite repeated efforts, and couldn't get any useful support.


----------



## mjr (26 Jan 2017)

HF2300 said:


> it was so flaky I couldn't get it to work at all despite repeated efforts, and couldn't get any useful support.


So maybe I'm right to be wary of a lack of details on their broadband speed and browser requirements and lack of any try-before-you-buy. Did you get your money back?


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

stargazer said:


> Just see this on the Sky TV listing:
> https://www.sky.com/help/articles/changes-to-sky-channels?DCMP=snt-skycom:ec_channel_changes


Interesting there's no mention of a reduction in the monthly bill. Do you think there'll be one?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jan 2017)

Stick to what I've got then,I suppose you all know about Mobdro app ? I have that on phone and tablet so can watch Eurosport and almost anything else for free.Its a free app aswell


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> So maybe I'm right to be wary of a lack of details on their broadband speed and browser requirements and lack of any try-before-you-buy. Did you get your money back?



I don't recall trying. It may have been a 'one month free to see if you like it, cancel by the end of the month and you don't owe us anything' deal. It was a couple of years ago so things may have changed since, but I'm fairly technically savvy, was using it on a fairly standard set up and couldn't get the thing to work at all, and as I say support were utterly unresponsive.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Interesting there's no mention of a reduction in the monthly bill. Do you think there'll be one?



Just yesterday they told me they were putting up my bill.


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Jan 2017)

This is not good news for us. We are not technically savvy, and don't have tablets/I-phones for apps, so at the moment access eurosport through sky.
So we have a couple of questions, assuming the withdrawal of Discovery group channels does go ahead, and we would have to subscribe to eurosport player for the cycling.
we generally 'record' live transmissions of races at the moment and watch them a bit later (after work/riding etc) is it possible to do a similar process with euro-player?
how easy is it to run from a laptop to a tv?
is there any way to work out if our internet is up to running it? - is that an issue??

thanks
R&A


----------



## andrew_s (29 Jan 2017)

I only signed up a couple of days ago, but my understanding is that...
a) Broadcast shows are generally available for about a week afterwards as videos
b) To run to a TV, it's easiest to use Chromecast. This is a dongle (£30) that plugs into the TV HDMI port and receives pictures sent by WiFi from your laptop or whatever. There was an app for smart TVs, but apparently that's stopped.
c) I think it tunes the picture resolution to what your broadband will cope with. In my case, it's noticeably worse for the first 4 or 5 seconds than it generally is, and if I check the resolution in the settings, I find it's set to "auto".

For me, currently, http://www.speedtest.net/ is showing 33 Mbps, and Eurosport player is offering up to 720p resolution in the settings.


----------



## bladesman73 (29 Jan 2017)

get an amazon fire box, install kodi then an add on called sportsmania. the latter costs 17 quid for 3 months for loads of sport channels inc eurosport. only prob is that u cannot record.


----------



## brommers (31 Jan 2017)

Just bought the Eurosport Player - working fine on my laptop


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Interesting there's no mention of a reduction in the monthly bill. Do you think there'll be one?


No 
i had a live chat and you have to cancel the extra package , if your in a contract you can still cancel your account as they have broken their contract, accoding to the sky expert , i screen shotted the conversation just in case...


----------



## stargazer (31 Jan 2017)

Good news: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/826512249653182466


----------



## beermonster (11 Feb 2017)

http://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/2280/graeme-obree-film-now-available-to-watch-on-iplayer

On iplayer for next month.


----------



## brommers (12 Feb 2017)

Live Andalusian and Algarve tours from 3pm Wed 15th Feb on Eurosport


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2017)

oi eurosport , enough with the fekin skiing, get the cycling on


----------



## brommers (17 Feb 2017)

23rd - 26th Feb. Tour of Abu Dhabi 11.15am - 1.15pm Eurosport


----------



## brommers (22 Feb 2017)

Eurosport:
Sat 25th - Omloop 1.45pm to 3.45pm
Sun 26th - KBK 1.30pm to 4.00pm
Wed 1st - GP Le Samyn 2.30pm to 4.30pm


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2017)

Bike channel, all Cup Ciclismo events live:
5 March GP Industria e Artigianato
17-21 April Tour of the Alps
13 September Coppa Agostini
14 September Coppa Bernocchi
30 September Giro dell' Emilia
1 October GP Beghelli
3 October Tre Valli Varesine

Source: on screen caption during The Club this week


----------



## Mike_P (14 Mar 2017)

Pedalling Dreams: The Raleigh Story BBC4 Wed March 15 9pm


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2017)

Live coverage of WWT Trofeo Alfredo Binda on this link
http://cyclingsportpromotion.com/video/live-streaming-trofeo-alfredo-binda-u-c-i-wwt/

Currently showing the team presentation, with live coverage of the race starting at 12.30


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Live coverage of WWT Trofeo Alfredo Binda on this link
> http://cyclingsportpromotion.com/video/live-streaming-trofeo-alfredo-binda-u-c-i-wwt/
> 
> Currently showing the team presentation, with live coverage of the race starting at 12.30
> View attachment 343124


I gotta say the big fella and Carlton Kirby would be a great double act


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2017)

There's a fair selection of Italian bands playing on the finishing line...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I gotta say the big fella and Carlton Kirby would be a great double act


I'm loving him, completely bonkers


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'm loving him, completely bonkers


Totally off the wall, obviously ex-pro


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2017)

Looks like there's some ice-cream vans in the official race convoy vehicles


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2017)

Mair bands


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2017)

Kelly and Kirby..watch out


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2017)

Cannae believe it, watched for hours, thought there was still about 40km to go so went to do something upstairs for 10 minutes, and came back down to find I had missed the finish!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Cannae believe it, watched for hours, thought there was still about 40km to go so went to do something upstairs for 10 minutes, and came back down to find I had missed the finish!


They made a pig's ear of it, Mrs Mhor appeared as they panned down the finish straight and about 7 or 8 motorbikes came whizzing round, she said 'motorbikes?'..
good finish though, short and sweet. They were giving out wrong distances towards the end..
Class act, Eurosport should hire them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 346221


The Euroopsport TV schedule for the UK is showing different times - pretty much the whole of the suffering....

Eurosport 1, 9:45 - 16:15


----------



## HF2300 (13 Apr 2017)

I've been slow on this as I've been stupidly busy, but UCI Track World Championships on BBC this weekend:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/39364053


----------



## mjr (14 Apr 2017)

Eurosport have Amstel Gold race Sunday afternoon.

I will be surprised if Rai Sport doesn't have Tro Bro Leon on Monday but I can't be bothered fighting their website to check so won't know until Sunday and it appears on teletext. Eurosport has highlights according to the cycling podcast but I can't see them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2017)

HF2300 said:


> I've been slow on this as I've been stupidly busy, but UCI Track World Championships on BBC this weekend:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/39364053


Thanks for that. I'd got the Eurosport coverage into the calendar but completely missed the BBC's.


----------



## brommers (14 Apr 2017)

Tour of the Alps (Giro del Trentino) from Monday 1.30pm Bike Channel
Tro-Bro Léon (Highlights) Tuesday 1.30pm Eurosport
Tour of Croatia from 2.45pm Tuesday Eurosport
La Flèche Wallonne 1.30pm Wednesday Eurosport


----------



## brommers (16 Apr 2017)

Forgot this:
Chorley Grand Prix highlights 1.00pm Wednesday Eurosport


----------



## brommers (25 Apr 2017)

Lizzie Deignan is on 5 Live today from 2pm


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2017)

Seen something on lunchtime news with her.Pretty much same old stuff about missed drugs tests ect.She wouldn't happen to have a book coming out would she ?


----------



## brommers (25 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> She wouldn't happen to have a book coming out would she ?


Er, yeah


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2017)

Giro is being shown on "quest" channel (terrestial tv) every night at 10 pm for a hours worth of the days highlights.Hosted by the lovely Jonathan Edwards.....


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2017)

Womens TdY Live on ITV 4 From 9am Saturday


----------



## brommers (1 May 2017)

Chris Froome: Sports Life Stories
ITV - Wednesday 11.40pm


----------



## mjr (2 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Giro is being shown on "quest" channel (terrestial tv) every night at 10 pm for a hours worth of the days highlights.Hosted by the lovely Jonathan Edwards.....


Probably based on the coverage from their recently-adopted sibling Discovery channel Eurosport, then. Repeated the following morning 7am.


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Chris Froome: Sports Life Stories
> ITV - Wednesday 11.40pm


Has this been shown before?


----------



## mjr (4 May 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Has this been shown before?


Yes. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sports_Life_Stories says it first aired in February 2015.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Giro is being shown on "quest" channel (terrestial tv) every night at 10 pm for a hours worth of the days highlights.Hosted by the lovely Jonathan Edwards.....


Just checked my TV and we get that channel; I just need to remember it's on!


----------



## Adam4868 (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Just checked my TV and we get that channel; I just need to remember it's on!


The wonder of having kids,they can actually set my tv to remind me.For a fee of course.


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Yes. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sports_Life_Stories says it first aired in February 2015.


- I thought I'd seen it.


----------



## mjr (4 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> The wonder of having kids,they can actually set my tv to remind me.For a fee of course.


I can set my tv to remind me. Naff all use if I'm out at the time. Downright scary if I'm elsewhere in the house and wonder who turned the tv on. Better to set a phone alarm.


----------



## HF2300 (5 May 2017)

Giro highlights on Quest at 10pm every night.


----------



## ozboz (5 May 2017)

Im looking forward to Giro' , I have nice memories of travelling around Italy ,


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 May 2017)

Watched Eurosport's first Giro highlights show tonight which, I assume, is the same as will be shown on Quest. So, Jonathan Edwards... Does he know anything about cycling or is he winging it, Clare Balding-style?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Watched Eurosport's first Giro highlights show tonight which, I assume, is the same as will be shown on Quest. So, Jonathan Edwards... Does he know anything about cycling or is he winging it, Clare Balding-style?


Good to see you back 

I think he does know his cycling; as I posted elsewhere he did the CWG cycling (with Boardman) in 2014 and seemed to know what he was on about, and claims he's a keen cyclist and spectator. 

And I forgot about Quest at 10pm. But will now go and watch the last few minutes...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I think he does know his cycling; as I posted elsewhere he did the CWG cycling (with Boardman) in 2014 and seemed to know what he was on about, and claims he's a keen cyclist and spectator.



Fair enough to the bloke then. I do like the fact Eurosport are putting some, what do you call them, production values into their highlights packages.



Marmion said:


> Good to see you back



Cheers, man


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2017)

Just watched on Quest as Mrs actually tolerates a hour ! Trouble is lasting till 10pm without finding out result.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Fair enough to the bloke then. I do like the fact Eurosport are putting some, what do you call them, production values into their highlights packages.


The very few minutes I have watched is already better than any other highlights show I have watched; decent presenters, decent 'pundits', decent interviewees.


----------



## mjr (5 May 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Giro highlights on Quest at 10pm every night.


TMN to @Adam4868


----------



## Poacher (6 May 2017)

Not on bloody Quest+1, though. Originally had the timer set for Quest on channel 37. Overruled by Mrs Poacher. OK, reset timer for Quest+1 on channel 38; EPG shows Giro highlights. Reassured. What comes on? Some cr@p purporting to be FBI files. WHAT????? Need to re-tune box. Now shows channel 38 to be Quest Red, whatever that is. Quest+1 to be found on channel 92, bliss. Ah, but what's this? Message telling me that Quest+1 is only on from 05:00 to 08:00, and I can watch Quest all day on channel 37. Furthermore, the box had decided that I should be in Yorkshire/Lincolnshire, had set itself so that channel 1 should be BBC1 for Yorkshire, and had removed BBC2 entirely. Retuned box twice with same result. At this point, having exhausted my repertoire of expletives, I decided to return the box to its factory settings and start from scratch. It turns out that this needs a PIN. First guess of 1234 doesn't work, second guess of 0000 does. Finally achieved BBC East Midlands on channel 1, all's (not quite) well with the world. Still can't watch the remaining 20 minutes of Giro coverage, as Quest+1 is only on air from 05:00 to 08:00, as noted previously - what the actual **** use is that to ANYONE?
Fired up the trusty laptop, went to questtv.co.uk. Hurrah! They have an on demand facility! Is the Giro highlights programme available? Is it hell! The whisky cellar is taking a big hit tonight!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

Poacher said:


> All those words


I was fairly sure there was a Quest +1 channel but when I went to check it was that Quest Red. So I just watched the last few minutes of Quest.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2017)

I've just noticed that last night's 10pm highlights programme is repeated at 7am this morning. It looks to be the same for tomorrow so, without having checked, it looks to be a regular repeat.


----------



## HF2300 (6 May 2017)

mjr said:


> TMN to @Adam4868



FFS. Still, better said twice than not said at all.


----------



## Rustybucket (6 May 2017)

Highlights on Eurosport was 100 times better without that idiot who wears the colour chinos! Big improvement with Jonathan Edwards in my opinion!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> Highlights on Eurosport was 100 times better without that idiot who wears the colour chinos! Big improvement with Jonathan Edwards in my opinion!


He was on it, doing interviews but without his chinos in view


----------



## Rustybucket (6 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> He was on it, doing interviews but without his chinos in view



Was that at the end! I only watched till the end of the race then turned off!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> Was that at the end! I only watched till the end of the race then turned off!


Aye, he's on the interviews rather than presenting this year


----------



## suzeworld (8 May 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Giro highlights on Quest at 10pm every night.



Hi - is today a rest day? I just read this on a website and I cannot see it listed in tonight's guide for Quest.
Please Help!


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 May 2017)

Yes


----------



## suzeworld (8 May 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Yes



Thanks! 
Is this Quest channel available on free SAT as well as Freeview -- I cannot record free view anyway!


----------



## mjr (9 May 2017)

suzeworld said:


> Thanks!
> Is this Quest channel available on free SAT as well as Freeview -- I cannot record free view anyway!


No, it's not on freesat. Freeview:37 Sky:144 Virgin:172


----------



## suzeworld (9 May 2017)

mjr said:


> No, it's not on freesat. Freeview:37 Sky:144 Virgin:172


Thanks.
That's a shame.

I wish Channel 4 were covering it


----------



## mjr (15 May 2017)

Tour series highlights on itv4 now. Or plus 1 in an hour. Round 3 already. I guess it will be on a couple of times a week until the final round.


----------



## suzeworld (17 May 2017)

So -- I bit the bullet and subscribed to Eurosport and bought a chromecast gadget ... (£30 for each bit of that)
Got to say it helps to get it going if you understand some nuances about anroid/app/ and google's desire to rule the world because guidance is a little unclear, but now I have learnt how to install my chromecast and then "cast" my streaming video from the Eurosport online to my TV -- I think the quality is really good. Picture is as clear as it was on Quest last night. 

I watched some of the live earlier, on my laptop. I am not sure how flexible the "play again" facility is going to be, but in the absence of a TV package from my broadband provider I think this is going to be a good way for me to get some background cycling over the summer months.


----------



## brommers (20 May 2017)

Tour des Fjords - Bike Channel from Wednesday 24th May at 3pm


----------



## brommers (25 May 2017)

Eurosport player are showing the Tour of Belgium daily from 1.45pm - no commentary


----------



## brommers (30 May 2017)

Hammer Series: Friday to Sunday
https://hammerseries.com/news/watch-hammer-sportzone-limburg-live-social-media


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Hammer Series: Friday to Sunday
> https://hammerseries.com/news/watch-hammer-sportzone-limburg-live-social-media


The link you gave also says that the Bike Channel will be covering it, though it doesn't say to what extent.
If, like me, you know nothing about the Hammer Series, there's a youtube video explaining the format:


----------



## brommers (30 May 2017)

Sounds like a good few days.
Can't find any live coverage on Bike Channel.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Sounds like a good few days.
> Can't find any live coverage on Bike Channel.


I searched on youtube too but couldn't find much. I subscribed to their Hammer Series channel in the hope that they'll post links up when and as it happens. In principle, I like the idea of no awards for individual riders and everything for the team. The chase looks fun, running like a kind of handicapped TTT.


----------



## mjr (31 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Sounds like a good few days.
> Can't find any live coverage on Bike Channel.


I think the Bike Channel on-screen caption said Hammer Series live 2pm Fri and Sat, recorded 5pm Sunday.


----------



## brommers (31 May 2017)

TV details of the Womens Tour of Britain starting June 7th
http://www.womenstour.co.uk/about/television/
Shame there's no live coverage


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jun 2017)

Bike Channel Hammer series
2 June: Sprint 2PM – 4:25PM – Live
3 June: Climb 2PM – 4:15PM – Live
4 June: Chase 5PM – 7:30pm


----------



## Too Tyred (2 Jun 2017)

GCN have just put up a live stream on youtube for the hammer series. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIruK8JkJ24


Tbh I've never heard of it before this thread and still have no idea what it is!


----------



## brommers (3 Jun 2017)

Reminder that Dauphine is on early - 12.35pm


----------



## Mike_P (4 Jun 2017)

The Hammer series would be more interesting to watch if there was a on-screen graphic indicating the points as they were gained IMO rather than just the eventual summary of the current total.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2017)

Mike_P said:


> The Hammer series would be more interesting to watch if there was a on-screen graphic indicating the points as they were gained IMO rather than just the eventual summary of the current total.


I set up a thread yesterday because I was interested in people's reaction to the format. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/hammer-series.219266/


----------



## Mike_P (4 Jun 2017)

Noticed the series link on my Freesat PVR is not picking up the Hammer Series show on Bike Channel today, presumably as its not Live and therefore has a different title.


----------



## mjr (5 Jun 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Noticed the series link on my Freesat PVR is not picking up the Hammer Series show on Bike Channel today, presumably as its not Live and therefore has a different title.


It should be because someone screwed up and used a different series code in the EPG but knowing how carp Freesat is, they may well be generating the series codes from the titles!

I missed the end of the chase for different reasons. Has anyone seen a repeat scheduled or shall I just give up and search the Tubehemoth?


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Jun 2017)

Dauphine highlights - ITV4 10pm


----------



## brommers (5 Jun 2017)

The Tour de Suisse starts on Saturday. They are only listed on Sat and Sun on Eurosport as being highlights because of the tennis, but I reckon that there will live coverage on the Eurosport player.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> I
> 
> I missed the end of the chase for different reasons. Has anyone seen a repeat scheduled or shall I just give up and search the Tubehemoth?





Spoiler: what happens



Sunweb catch Sky at around 45 mins on the GCN video.


----------



## brommers (5 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> The Tour de Suisse starts on Saturday. They are only listed on Sat and Sun on Eurosport as being highlights because of the tennis, but I reckon that there will live coverage on the Eurosport player.


Just confirmed on Eurosport Player 3.00pm Saturday


----------



## brommers (6 Jun 2017)

Today it's on Eurosport Player from 2pm


----------



## mjr (10 Jun 2017)

Route du Sud about 2pm daily on Eurosport from Thursday 15th June.


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> Route du Sud about 2pm daily on Eurosport from Thursday 15th June.


Followed by the Tour of Slovenia (Cav and Stevo)
Tour de Suisse must be on Eurosport Player


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2017)

Eurosport UCI channel?
What is that?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Eurosport UCI channel?
> What is that?


It's on Eurosport Player


----------



## mjr (18 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> It's on Eurosport Player


As in not on TV.


----------



## brommers (18 Jun 2017)

If anyone hears of any of the national championships from around the world being shown on tv, live streaming, ticker, etc. could you post it on here please.


----------



## mjr (22 Jun 2017)

British nationals highlights Monday 26th June on ITV4 from 6:00pm to 7:00pm, repeated overnight.


----------



## brommers (23 Jun 2017)

Thursday 29th Tour de France presentation Eurosport 5.15pm


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> British nationals highlights Monday 26th June on ITV4 from 6:00pm to 7:00pm, repeated overnight.


Is that it for tv coverage of the British national championships? BBC usually cover it on the red button but seems to be all Glastonbury this weekend.


----------



## brommers (23 Jun 2017)

No live coverage
Eurosport also showing highlights


----------



## brommers (23 Jun 2017)

Highlights of the French Road Race (Mens) are on Sunday 8.30pm Eurosport


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

French Road Race
https://www.firstonetv.eu/Live/France/France-3-12
It should be on live from 1.15pm


----------



## Jimidh (25 Jun 2017)

Bad show was hoping you guys could point me in the right direction for live coverage of the Nationals today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> French Road Race
> https://www.firstonetv.eu/Live/France/France-3-12
> It should be on live from 1.15pm


Also on Eurosport UCI channel from 1pm. Judging from coverage of the women's road race a couple of days ago, there will be no commentary.


----------



## sheddy (25 Jun 2017)

http://www.radiotimes.com should have a search button


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2017)

sheddy said:


> http://www.radiotimes.com should have a search button


Radio times gives:
Tomorrow 6pm ITV4
Tomorrow 7pm ITV4+1
Tuesday 11:55am ITV4 Repeat
Tuesday 12:55pm ITV4+1 Repeat


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

Cyclingnews have live updates across many of the countries


----------



## mjr (26 Jun 2017)

Jimidh said:


> Bad show was hoping you guys could point me in the right direction for live coverage of the Nationals today.


Please tell BC, BBC and itv. If you don't tell them you want it, they'll just be guessing whether it's worth the money.


----------



## mjr (26 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Radio times gives:
> Tomorrow 6pm ITV4


I believe that's my TMN from post #697


----------



## brommers (21 Jul 2017)

Tour de Wallonie
24th - 26th July
2.30pm Eurosport


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2017)

*Live Clasica San Sebastian*
Saturday 2:30pm Eurosport 29th July


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

RideLondon Women's Grand Prix
Saturday 29th July on BBC Two from 6:00pm to 6:50pm
Saturday 29th July on Eurosport 1 from 6:55pm to 7:55pm
Monday 31st July on Eurosport 2 from 1:00pm to 2:00pm
Wednesday 2nd August on Eurosport 2 from 4:45pm to 5:45pm

RideLondon Surrey Classic
Sunday 30th July on BBC One from 3:35pm to 6:35pm
Sunday 30th July on Eurosport 1 from 6:55pm to 8:55pm
Sunday 30th July on Eurosport 1 from 11:15pm to 12:30am
Monday 31st July on Eurosport 1 from 11:00am to 1:00pm
Monday 31st July on Eurosport 2 from 2:00pm to 4:00pm

RideLondon 100 and 46 (not a race):
Sunday 30th July on BBC One London from 11:00am to 12:00pm


----------



## User269 (24 Jul 2017)

La Vuelta d'Espana - daily highlights on ITV 4 from August 9th.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

User269 said:


> La Vuelta d'Espana - daily highlights on ITV 4 from August 9th.


19th!


----------



## User269 (25 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> 19th!



You're right, but my doesn't work on this keyboard. It's 20 7 here in User269 land.


----------



## brommers (26 Jul 2017)

In addition to the @mjr post the whole of the Classic is live, including online, if you can't get in front of a tele:
*Saturday 29 July: Prudential RideLondon Classique*
17:00-18:00 – BBC Red Button, uninterrupted on Connected TV & online
18:00-18:50 – BBC Two
*Sunday 30 July: Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 & 46*
11:00-12:00 – BBC One
*Sunday 30 July: Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Classic*
13:50-15:35 – BBC Red Button
13:50-18:35 – uninterrupted on Connected TV & online
15:30-18:35 – BBC One


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> In addition to the @mjr post the whole of the Classic is live, including online, if you can't get in front of a tele:


Yeah - odds of the mobile networks having enough capacity for online in central London that day are probably close to nil. I'll be watching the big TV in Green Park again!


----------



## brommers (7 Aug 2017)

This week on Eurosport is the BinckBank Tour and the Arctic Race of Norway and on Sunday from 9.30am is the 2017 Women's World Cup Vargarda, part of the UCI Women's World Tour.


----------



## brommers (18 Aug 2017)

Tour de l'avenir - Eurosport 2
1.00pm - 3.00pm
Veenendaal Classic - Eurosport Player
3.00pm - 5.00pm


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2017)

Vuelta itv4 10pm tomorrow (Saturday) then 7pm most days. Occasionally shunted to 10.15pm (for example next Thu and Sat) by I guess other live sport. Looks like same format as last year: Gary studio presenting, Ned and Dave commentating, Daniel Friebe reporting from the race.

Live coverage on Eurosport most afternoons AFAICT. Time varies a bit, depending on stage start time.


----------



## mjr (23 Aug 2017)

In today's email:
"We are delighted to announce that thanks to ITV and our title sponsors OVO Energy, every stage of the 2017 OVO Energy Tour of Britain will be shown LIVE from Start to Finish on ITV4 this September for the first time.

Matt Barbet and Yanto Barker will bring you full live coverage each day, from Sunday 3 September in Edinburgh right through to the finish in Cardiff on Sunday 10 September."


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2017)

La Madrid at 1.15pm Sunday Eurosport


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2017)

Montreal GP live now on Eurosport player.


----------



## brommers (12 Sep 2017)

Wed. 13th September 2pm Eurosport
The 2017 Grand Prix de Wallonie, an annual race held in Wallonia, Belgium.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Sep 2017)

UCI Road Championships Live Coverage
Bit late posting 

Sunday September 17 time trails
11.00-13.00, Women’s team Eurosport 1/Eurosport Player
14.30-16.30, Men’s team Eurosport 1/Eurosport Player

Monday September 18 time trails
10.00-11.15, Junior women’s individual Eurosport 2/Eurosport Player
12.35-17.00, Under-23 individual Eurosport 2/Eurosport Player

Tuesday September 19 time trails
10.30-12.30, Junior men’s individual Eurosport 1/Eurosport Player
14.00-17.30, Women’s elite individual Eurosport 2/Eurosport Player
14.50-16.15, Women’s elite individual BBC Red Button/website

Wednesday September 20 Men’s elite individual time trial
12.00-16.45, BBC Red Button/website
12.00-17.00, Eurosport 2/Eurosport Player
14.30-16.45, BBC Two

Friday September 22 road races
09.00-12.00, Junior women’s Eurosport 2/Eurosport Player
15.30-17.00, Under-23 Eurosport 1/Eurosport Player

Saturday September 23 road races
08.00-12.00, Junior men’s Eurosport 2/Eurosport Player
12.20-16.45, Women’s elite , Eurosport 2/Eurosport Player
12.35-17.30, Women’s elite , BBC Red Button/website
14.00-16.00, Women’s elite , BBC One
16.00-17.30, Women’s elite , BBC Two

Sunday September 24 road races
09.00-16.15, Men’s elite , Eurosport 2/Eurosport Player
09.05-16.30, Men’s elite , BBC Red Button/website
13.00-16.30, Men’s elite , BBC Two


----------



## brommers (13 Oct 2017)

European Track Championships start Thursday 19th October on Eurosport at 6.30pm


----------



## normgow (16 Oct 2017)

brommers said:


> European Track Championships start Thursday 19th October on Eurosport at 6.30pm



But without Heiko Salzwedel


----------



## brommers (16 Oct 2017)

normgow said:


> But without Heiko Salzwedel


Touché


----------



## brommers (18 Oct 2017)

6 Day London starts Tuesday 24th October at 7.30pm on Eurosport


----------



## brommers (2 Nov 2017)

Saturday 4th Nov
Live Cycling: Saitama Criterium 7.00am on Eurosport - includes Chris Froome, Marcel Kittel etc.


----------



## mjr (2 Nov 2017)

brommers said:


> Live Cycling: Saitama Criterium 7.00am on Eurosport - includes Chris Froome, Marcel Kittel etc.


Is that British Eurosport only? I see Snooker on then and the next cycling on Eurosport is the track world cups at Pruszkow 0830-1000 on the 6th and 1600-1700 on the 7th (probably highlights) and Manchester 2100-2255 on the 12th and Ghent Six Day 2000-2255 on the 19th.


----------



## brommers (2 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Is that British Eurosport only? I see Snooker on then and the next cycling on Eurosport is the track world cups at Pruszkow 0830-1000 on the 6th and 1600-1700 on the 7th (probably highlights) and Manchester 2100-2255 on the 12th and Ghent Six Day 2000-2255 on the 19th.


On Sky's programme guide it just says Eurosport 2


----------



## mjr (2 Nov 2017)

brommers said:


> On Sky's programme guide it just says Eurosport 2


Killian Murdoch is lying to you  I think that's British Eurosport 2 because real Eurosport 2 has the Tour of Hainan live 0530-0730 tomorrow and then ice skating. I don't usually post Eurosport 2 stuff here because it's a pay channel that almost no-one has.


----------



## brommers (2 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Killian Murdoch is lying to you  I think that's British Eurosport 2 because real Eurosport 2 has the Tour of Hainan live 0530-0730 tomorrow and then ice skating. I don't usually post Eurosport 2 stuff here because it's a pay channel that almost no-one has.


Saturday not Friday - I forgot to put the day on my original post


----------



## brommers (2 Nov 2017)

British Eurosport hasn't existed for 2 years


----------



## mjr (2 Nov 2017)

brommers said:


> Saturday not Friday - I forgot to put the day on my original post


Aha, I see it! Assumption is the mother and all that.



brommers said:


> British Eurosport hasn't existed for 2 years


So Sky may say, but the version of Eurosport on Sky still has many different programmes to the International (including the English-language) and German ones. Take this afternoon for example: British Eurosport goes to World Superbikes at 4pm while German Eurosport goes to Major League Soccer and International goes to cycling.


----------



## brommers (2 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Aha, I see it! Assumption is the mother and all that.
> 
> 
> So Sky may say, but the version of Eurosport on Sky still has many different programmes to the International (including the English-language) and German ones. Take this afternoon for example: British Eurosport goes to World Superbikes at 4pm while German Eurosport goes to Major League Soccer and International goes to cycling.


That's not from Sky - I googled it. It stopped in 2015 and now there is no such thing as British Eurosport


----------



## mjr (2 Nov 2017)

brommers said:


> That's not from Sky - I googled it. It stopped in 2015 and now there is no such thing as British Eurosport


Google and Sky, both monopolies that mislead. There is still a British Eurosport in practice (apparently now referred to in some places as Eurosport UK), no matter what its on-screen branding.


----------



## brommers (10 Nov 2017)

*Track World Cup Manchester: BBC coverage*
*Friday, November 10*
19:00-22:20, Live, BBC red button and online

*Saturday, November 11*
15:45-16:45, Highlights, BBC Two
18:30-22:15, Live, BBC red button and online

*Sunday, November 12*
15:45-16:45, Highlights, BBC Two
18:30-22:15, Live, BBC red button and online


*Track World Cup Manchester: Eurosport coverage*
*Friday, November 10*
17:00-22:20, Live, Eurosport 1

*Saturday, November 11*
No coverage


*Sunday, November 12*
06:45-07:45, Highlights, Eurosport 1
22:30-23:30, Highlights, Eurosport 1


Read more at http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/l...-tv-guide-schedule-358094#iC2RlxRRRUjOTGWF.99


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2017)

Thanks - I'm there on Sunday afternoon with my 13yo for the finals. Any other Cc'ers going?


----------



## brommers (11 Nov 2017)

DCLane said:


> Thanks - I'm there on Sunday afternoon with my 13yo for the finals. Any other Cc'ers going?


Have a great day


----------



## bpsmith (14 Jan 2018)

Tour Down Under 2018 on Freesports channel 424 on a Sky.

Sprinters day today. Stage race starts Tuesday.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jan 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Tour Down Under 2018 on Freesports channel 424 on a Sky.
> 
> Sprinters day today. Stage race starts Tuesday.


I'm there now!

Those who know me may see me on the right (as they ride) just after the People's Choice Classic banner about a km from the finish


----------



## bpsmith (14 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'm there now!
> 
> Those who know me may see me on the right (as they ride) just after the People's Choice Classic banner about a km from the finish


Awesome, I bet!


----------



## smutchin (14 Jan 2018)

British National CX Championships on the BBC right now...
https://t.co/CJ9uMcl1ZX

ETA: although there's little evidence of it on the red button or on iPlayer live...

ETA: Men's U23 is streaming on the website now. 14 minutes in. No prizes for guessing who is already leading by a large margin...


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jan 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Tour Down Under 2018 on Freesports channel 424 on a Sky.


Also Freesat channel 252 - but no series link for recording.

And apparently Freeview / BT / Talktalk channel 95


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2018)

Mike_P said:


> Also Freesat channel 252 - but no series link for recording.
> 
> And apparently Freeview / BT / Talktalk channel 95


Ah - I just discovered that independently. I was about to spread the news but found that you beat me to it!

Too late for the first few stages. I'll have to watch the short highlight videos on YouTube for them.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - I just discovered that independently. I was about to spread the news but found that you beat me to it!
> 
> Too late for the first few stages. I'll have to watch the short highlight videos on YouTube for them.


Timekeeping is a bit ropy with the program carrying on longer than advertised/PVRed so I tried to manually retime only for the PVR record the following program instead yesterday. Todays I presume came on earlier due to the earlier start so the PVR missed the first hour


----------



## brommers (21 Jan 2018)

For anyone with Eurosport player there is cyclo-cross and track racing on today.


----------



## normgow (29 Jan 2018)

On 3rd and 4th February the World Cyclo-Cross Championships will be on the UCI Youtube channel. The commentary often leaves much to be desired but on www.sebn.me you should be able to see all the races with Flemish commentary.


----------



## brommers (30 Jan 2018)

Volta a la Comunitat Valenciana - 2pm Eurosport from Wednesday
6 days Copenhagen starts Thursday 8.30pm also on Eurosport


----------



## cyberknight (30 Jan 2018)

brommers said:


> Volta a la Comunitat Valenciana - 2pm Eurosport from Wednesday
> 6 days Copenhagen starts Thursday 8.30pm also on Eurosport


Valverde returns to racing in this race after his knee cracker in the tdf .


----------



## brommers (31 Jan 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Valverde returns to racing in this race after his knee cracker in the tdf .


He's already had 3 one-day races in Spain, with a 3rd and a 4th.


----------



## brommers (6 Feb 2018)

Dubai Tour on Eurosport 2 from 9.30am Tuesday


----------



## bpsmith (6 Feb 2018)

Dubai Tour is also on at 4pm on the same channel, Eurosport 2, but it’s coverage is 30 mins longer.


----------



## brommers (14 Feb 2018)

Tour of Andalusia today at 2.30pm Eurosport 2


----------



## brommers (20 Feb 2018)

Eurosport Player has the Abu Dhabi tour on Wednesday at 11am


----------



## normgow (27 Feb 2018)

Tuesday 27th Feb. GP Samyn will be on livestream www.sebn.me kanaal 5 at 15:15 Central European time.


----------



## brommers (27 Feb 2018)

normgow said:


> Tuesday 27th Feb. GP Samyn will be on livestream www.sebn.me kanaal 5 at 15:15 Central European time.


Also on 2.30pm Eurosport 2


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2018)

Strade Bianchi on RAi 2, 1350 UK time tomorrow, possibly also RAISport for longer.

Paris-Nice daily highlights on Eurosport from Sunday, mostly 2000-2100 UK and repeats at varying times.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Strade Bianchi on RAi 2, 1350 UK time tomorrow, possibly also RAISport for longer.
> 
> Paris-Nice daily highlights on Eurosport from Sunday, mostly 2000-2100 UK and repeats at varying times.


I presumed strade bianchi will be live on Eurosport also ?


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I presumed strade bianchi will be live on Eurosport also ?


It's a mess. Eurosport 2 might have only the men's version from 1pm UK but I don't have that channel.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> It's a mess. Eurosport 2 might have only the men's version from 1pm UK but I don't have that channel.


Eurosport player's schedule is showing Strada Bianche as on E2 from 2pm to 3:30pm.


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2018)

Track worlds BBC One now until 1630, red button from 1730, then red button tomorrow 1230-1530.


----------



## brommers (13 Mar 2018)

Eurosport are showing Nokere Koerse on Wed. at 2pm and the Handzame Classic 2.30pm Friday


----------



## mjr (17 Mar 2018)

Paris Nice highlights on S4C now until 10.


----------



## mjr (17 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Paris Nice highlights on S4C now until 10.


And on the end, they said they'll have Paris Roubaix, Flèche Wallonne and Liege Bastogne Liege.


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2018)

Catalonia Tour 1445 daily on Eurosport 1 HD from tomorrow, highlights seem like the following day at 1100 and various other times.


----------



## mjr (19 Mar 2018)

E3 3pm Friday on Eurosport1, Gent- Wevelgem 1.30pm Sunday, same channel.


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> E3 3pm Friday on Eurosport1, Gent- Wevelgem 1.30pm Sunday, same channel.


E3 seems to have been knocked to time delayed coverage later this afternoon at 1745 by some men sliding down ramps on planks.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> E3 seems to have been knocked to time delayed coverage later this afternoon at 1745 by some men sliding down ramps on planks.


Is it repeated later on ?


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Is it repeated later on ?


A half-hour edited highlights might be on at midnight, but that looks like it. If you miss that, try youtube 

Some guides are now showing E3 at 1715, half an hour earlier. This is starting to look like typical Eurosport "your guess is as good as mine" rescheduling.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> A half-hour edited highlights might be on at midnight, but that looks like it. If you miss that, try youtube
> 
> Some guides are now showing E3 at 1715, half an hour earlier. This is starting to look like typical Eurosport "your guess is as good as mine" rescheduling.


Thanks wont catch it at that time, work !! Ill try youtube later


----------



## roadrash (24 Mar 2018)

the eurosport listing for gent/wevelgem says 4.15 till 5pm straight after catalunya on eurosport 1, ...a measly 45 mins


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> the eurosport listing for gent/wevelgem says 4.15 till 5pm straight after catalunya on eurosport 1, ...a measly 45 mins


if you can stay up late till 8.30 it's on for a hour !


----------



## roadrash (24 Mar 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> if you can stay up late till 8.30 it's on for a hour !



WOOHOO worth staying up for


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> the eurosport listing for gent/wevelgem says 4.15 till 5pm straight after catalunya on eurosport 1, ...a measly 45 mins


You sure your not looking at saturday instead of Sunday ! It'll be on live Sunday surely ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> the eurosport listing for gent/wevelgem says 4.15 till 5pm straight after catalunya on eurosport 1, ...a measly 45 mins


On from 1.30pm tomorrow


----------



## roadrash (24 Mar 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> You sure your not looking at saturday instead of Sunday ! It'll be on live Sunday surely ?



oops


Adam4868 said:


> You sure your not looking at saturday instead of Sunday ! It'll be on live Sunday surely ?




oops... what a nob ed ....looking at wrong day as you said


----------



## mjr (26 Mar 2018)

Dwaars door Vlaanderen 1330-1600 Wed Eurosport 1

GP Miguel Indurain highlights 1815-1945 Sat E1

Ronde von Vlaanderen from 0915-1415 Sun E1


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2018)

Tour of the Basque Country daily E1 from 1330

Paris-Roubaix Sunday E1 from 1000


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2018)

Brabant Arrow E1 week on Wednesday from 1430

Amstel Gold on Sunday 15th from 1345

Mallorca Six Day highlights various times including Monday 16th 0900

Tour of the Alps (former Giro del Trentno) daily from 1pm, then one-hour highlights 7pm from Monday 16th. Live coverage followed by Tour of Croatia.


----------



## brommers (3 Apr 2018)

For those with Eurosport Player, the Scheldeprijs is on at 2.20pm tomorrow (no commentary I presume) with highlights at 4.30 (after the Tour of the Basque Country) on Eurosport 2


----------



## mjr (10 Apr 2018)

FreeSports (freeview/satellite) has picked up inCycle, various broadcasts including tonight at 2230.


----------



## brommers (11 Apr 2018)

La Flèche Brabanconne today at 2.30 pm on Eurosport. A lumpy course that provides exciting racing.


----------



## brommers (13 Apr 2018)

Commonwealth road races - women from 10.45pm Friday, men from 3.30am Saturday.


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2018)

Velothon Wales highlights 1300-1400 Front Runner (satellite) repeated 0300


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2018)

Fleche Wallonne (Wednesday) and Liege Bastogne Liege (Sunday) both live on E1, too.


----------



## brommers (16 Apr 2018)

Tour of the Alps from today. Eurosport


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2018)

brommers said:


> Tour of the Alps from today. Eurosport


TMN to me. Second one this page, I think. 

Also live on rai sports, highlights 0100-0200 UK


----------



## brommers (16 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> TMN to me. Second one this page, I think.


Sorry @mjr I didn't think of looking at a post that is 2 weeks old - how silly of me.


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2018)

brommers said:


> Sorry @mjr I didn't think of looking at a post that is 2 weeks old - how silly of me.


I do sometimes spot broadcasts when they're announced.

On that note: giro highlights 7pm-8pm daily from 4th May on Quest on freeview and freesat again. Source https://www.questtv.co.uk/tv-listings?type=search&channel_code=QUUK-ENG&search_string=giro


----------



## brommers (24 Apr 2018)

Tour de Romandie from Tuesday at 3.00pm Eurosport


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2018)

brommers said:


> Tour de Romandie from Tuesday at 3.00pm Eurosport


Some regions only. Snooker in others. There may be highlights at 1730 in others but EPG also shows tennis at the same time, in the sort of scheduling fart I only see on Eurosport.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2018)

For those without Eurosport Giro Highlights will be on Quest 7-8pm daily from Fri May 4 - Freeview 37, Freesat 167, Sky 144, Virgin 172
Repeat an hour later on Quest+1 - Freeview 83, Sky 195, Virgin 173


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2018)

Mike_P said:


> For those without Eurosport Giro Highlights will be on Quest 7-8pm daily from Fri May 4 - Freeview 37, Freesat 167, Sky 144, Virgin 172
> Repeat an hour later on Quest+1 - Freeview 83, Sky 195, Virgin 173


<Tap tap tap> is this thing on?


----------



## GuyBoden (2 May 2018)

Tour of Yorkshire ITV4

https://letour.yorkshire.com/information/tv-coverage/

STAGE 1 - Thursday 3rd May - ITV4
Women's Race: 0835 - 1230
Men's Race: 1345 - 1845
Highlights: 2000 - 2100

STAGE 2 - Friday 4th May - ITV4
Women's Race: 0855 - 1245
Men's Race: 1415 - 1830
Highlights: 2100 - 2200

STAGE 3 - Saturday 5th May - ITV4
Men's Race: 1300 - 1800
Highlights: 2000 - 2100

STAGE 4 - Sunday 6th May - ITV4
Men's Race: 1200 - 1730
Highlights: 2000 - 2100


----------



## mjr (2 May 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Tour of Yorkshire ITV4


Well done itv putting the highlights at 8pm or 9pm and avoiding a face-off against the Giro on Quest. Imlach, Boardman, Boulting and Millar present.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/itvcycling/status/1002556927379943428?s=19


----------



## brommers (21 Jun 2018)

Eurosport 2 is showing the Spanish National Championships Road Race on Sunday 24th June 11.30am - 2.00pm


----------



## mjr (24 Jun 2018)

British nationals Sunday 1st July on ITV4 from 3:00pm to 6:00pm


----------



## brommers (5 Jul 2018)

Eurosport 1 is showing the TdF team presentation Thursday 5.15pm to 7.00pm


----------



## HF2300 (20 Aug 2018)

I seem to recall ITV4 touting their Vuelta extended highlights during the Tour, but I'm damned if I can find them. Was I dreaming?

Edit - cancel that, they've just trailed them as starting Saturday. Obviously haven't set anything up on the ITV Hub yet.


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2018)

HF2300 said:


> I seem to recall ITV4 touting their Vuelta extended highlights during the Tour, but I'm damned if I can find them. Was I dreaming?
> 
> Edit - cancel that, they've just trailed them as starting Saturday. Obviously haven't set anything up on the ITV Hub yet.


ITV4 10pm Saturday, 7pm daily thereafter. 1 hour as usual. What extension?

Live on Eurosport from around noon most days, highlights 8-9.30pm and various repeats. Sometimes gives way to motorsport, at least on my EPG (German Eurosport) - I suspect it's getting punted to Eurosport 2 which I don't have.


----------



## sheddy (28 Aug 2018)

Down Fort William
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0bhn2hr/the-adventure-show-20182019-episode-2


----------



## theloafer (29 Aug 2018)

I am sat watching the Vuelta live here 

*Mod note: *Link removed as the linked site attempts to install a cryptocurrency miner.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Sep 2018)

BBC TV coverage of UCI Road World Championships
Tuesday, 25 September
13:30-16:15, Women's individual time trial - BBC Red Button, Connected TV, BBC Sport website & app
Wednesday, 26 September
13:30-16:35, Men's individual time trial - BBC Red Button, Connected TV, BBC Sport website & app
Saturday, 29 September
11:00-16:10, Women's road race - Connected TV, BBC Sport website & app (11:00-14:30, BBC Red Button)
_Coverage also available on BBC One, 14:00-16:00, and BBC Two, 16:00-16:55._
Sunday, 30 September
08:35-16:10, Men's road race - Connected TV, BBC Sport website & app (08:35-12:20, BBC Red Button)
_Coverage also available on BBC Two, 13:45-16:30._


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2018)

Loads of it on Eurosport this week - any first-run long shows are usually live (bold are my guesses), but most of these are highlights and repeats. This is from my receiver of German Eurosport 1 - times are UK and British Eurosport usually shows it all but some of it may be on Eurosport 2 not 1. It seems curious that Lombardy doesn't seem to be getting any repeats after the day itself (I think I've 2-week visibility) - maybe RCS's reportedly-crazy-high fees don't allow it?

Mon 08.10.2018 Radsport: Herbstklassiker Paris-Tours 2018 12:30 - 13:45 (74 min.)
Mon 08.10.2018 Radsport: Gran Premio Beghelli 2018 17:30 - 18:27 (57 min.)
Mon 08.10.2018 Radsport: Herbstklassiker Paris-Tours 2018 18:27 - 19:30 (62 min.)
Mon 08.10.2018 Radsport: Herbstklassiker Paris-Tours 2018 22:45 - 23:34 (49 min.)
Mon 08.10.2018 Radsport: Gran Premio Beghelli 2018 23:34 - 00:26 (51 min.)

Tue 09.10.2018 Radsport: Herbstklassiker Paris-Tours 2018 09:30 - 10:00 (30 min.)
*Tue 09.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 10:00 - 12:00 (120 min.) 1. Etappe*
*Tue 09.10.2018 Radsport: Tre Valli Varesine 14:15 - 15:45 (90 min.)*
Tue 09.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 15:45 - 16:30 (45 min.) 1. Etappe
Tue 09.10.2018 Radsport: Tre Valli Varesine 17:30 - 18:30 (60 min.)
Tue 09.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 18:30 - 19:25 (55 min.) 1. Etappe
Tue 09.10.2018 Radsport: Tre Valli Varesine 22:15 - 23:15 (60 min.)
Tue 09.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 23:15 - 00:30 (75 min.) 1. Etappe

Wed 10.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 07:35 - 08:30 (55 min.) 1. Etappe
Wed 10.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 09:30 - 10:00 (30 min.) 1. Etappe
*Wed 10.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 10:00 - 12:00 (120 min.) 2. Etappe*
Wed 10.10.2018 Radsport: Tre Valli Varesine 13:15 - 13:45 (30 min.)
*Wed 10.10.2018 Radsport: 99. Eintagesfahrt Milano-Torino in Italien 13:45 - 15:45 (120 min.)*
Wed 10.10.2018 Radsport: 99. Eintagesfahrt Milano-Torino in Italien 21:35 - 22:30 (55 min.)
Wed 10.10.2018 Radsport: 99. Eintagesfahrt Milano-Torino in Italien 23:35 - 00:30 (55 min.)

Thu 11.10.2018 Radsport: 99. Eintagesfahrt Milano-Torino in Italien 07:35 - 08:30 (55 min.)
Thu 11.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 12:00 - 13:00 (60 min.) 2. Etappe
*Thu 11.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 13:00 - 15:00 (120 min.) 3. Etappe*
Thu 11.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 21:35 - 22:25 (50 min.) 3. Etappe
Thu 11.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 23:35 - 00:30 (55 min.) 3. Etappe

Fri 12.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 07:30 - 08:30 (60 min.) 3. Etappe
Fri 12.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 11:30 - 13:00 (90 min.) 3. Etappe
*Fri 12.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 13:00 - 15:00 (120 min.) 4. Etappe*
Fri 12.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 23:35 - 00:30 (55 min.) 4. Etappe

Sat 13.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 07:35 - 08:30 (55 min.) 4. Etappe
Sat 13.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 09:30 - 10:00 (30 min.) 4. Etappe
*Sat 13.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 10:00 - 12:00 (120 min.) 5. Etappe*
Sat 13.10.2018 Radsport: 99. Eintagesfahrt Milano-Torino in Italien 13:00 - 13:30 (30 min.)
*Sat 13.10.2018 Radsport: 112. Lombardei-Rundfahrt 2018 in Italien 13:30 - 16:30 (180 min.)*
Sat 13.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 16:30 - 17:15 (45 min.) 5. Etappe
Sat 13.10.2018 Radsport: 112. Lombardei-Rundfahrt 2018 in Italien 18:20 - 19:20 (60 min.)
Sat 13.10.2018 Radsport: 112. Lombardei-Rundfahrt 2018 in Italien 23:05 - 23:45 (40 min.)
Sat 13.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 23:45 - 00:30 (45 min.) 5. Etappe

Sun 14.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 10:30 - 11:00 (30 min.) 5. Etappe
*Sun 14.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 11:00 - 13:00 (120 min.) 6. Etappe*
Sun 14.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 16:00 - 16:45 (45 min.) 6. Etappe
Sun 14.10.2018 Radsport: 54. Türkei-Rundfahrt 2018 21:30 - 23:00 (90 min.) 6. Etappe


----------



## brommers (8 Oct 2018)

This is really interesting for those with German Eurosport!


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2018)

brommers said:


> This is really interesting for those with German Eurosport!


Read the preamble. As far as I can see, it's all on British Eurosport too, plus Eurosport player subscriptions. I just don't have as good a way to paste those here because it jumps between 1 and 2.

Also, German Eurosport is freely available in the UK, unlike British Eurosport.


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2018)

All today:

Track Cycling World Cup 1:00pm British Eurosport 2
Action from day two of the opening round of the UCI Track Cycling World Cup in Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines, France.

Live Track Cycling World Cup 2:30pm British Eurosport 2
Action from day three

Highlights 5pm German Eurosport 1, 10.45pm British Eurosport 2


----------



## brommers (23 Oct 2018)

Tour of Hainan on for the next 9 mornings, times vary on Eurosport 2.


----------



## brommers (24 Oct 2018)

The TdF 2019 presentation is live on Eurosport 1 from 10.30am to midday Thursday


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2019)

Tour of Valencia live 1330 today and tomorrow on Eurosport. Highlights late night.


----------



## mjr (14 Feb 2019)

Eurosport 1 HD
Mon 18.02.2019	Radsport - Clásica de Almería : Clásica de Almería 2019
11:30 - 12:30 (60 min.)

Eurosport 1
Wed 20.02.2019	Radsport: Ruta del Sol 2019 in Spanien
14:00 - 15:45 (105 min.)
1. Etappe


Eurosport 1 
Wed 20.02.2019	Radsport: Algarve-Tour 2019 in Portugal
15:45 - 17:15 (90 min.)
1. Etappe

Highlights 20:00-20:55


----------



## mjr (18 Feb 2019)

mjr said:


> Eurosport 1
> Wed 20.02.2019	Radsport: Ruta del Sol 2019 in Spanien
> 14:00 - 15:45 (105 min.)
> 1. Etappe


Highlights 23:00-23:45. Algarve highlights repeat after. Those two highlights shows are on at roughly the same time every day of their races.

Other shows:

Eurosport 1 HD
Thu 21.02.2019	Radsport - Vuelta Andalucía : Ruta del Sol 2019 in Spanien
07:35 - 08:30 (55 min.)	

Eurosport 1 HD
Thu 21.02.2019	Radsport - Tour of the Algarve : Algarve-Tour 2019 in Portugal
15:15 - 15:45 (30 min.)

Eurosport 1 HD
Thu 21.02.2019	live : Radsport - Tour of the Algarve : Algarve-Tour 2019 in Portugal
15:45 - 17:15 (90 min.)	

Eurosport 1 HD
Thu 21.02.2019	Radsport - Vuelta Andalucía : Ruta del Sol 2019 in Spanien
17:15 - 18:00 (45 min.)

Eurosport 1 HD
Sat 23.02.2019	Radsport - Tour of Oman : Tour of Oman 2019
23:05 - 00:00 (55 min.)

Eurosport 1 HD
Sun 24.02.2019	Radsport - Tour of the Algarve : Algarve-Tour 2019 in Portugal
00:00 - 00:30 (30 min.)


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2019)

Track world champs on BBC red button until 1215 and 1250-1515, BBC 2 1300-1600.

KBK on Eurosport 1 live from 1415, followed by het Nieuwsblad highlights 1600-1700. KBK highlights 2330.

All times GMT


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2019)

I'm pretty sure there's highlights of kbk on at earlier times 5pm and 9 ?


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2019)

Le Samyn live on Eurosport 1 Tuesday 1400-1600. Highlights 2330.

Strade Bianchi highlights on ESP 1 Saturday 1700-1800 and 2330.


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's highlights of kbk on at earlier times 5pm and 9 ?


I've alpine skiing on my receiver's EPG at those times. It may be different if you have ESP international (online) or British (Sky).


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2019)

Ok,was just looking at app schedule.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's highlights of kbk on at earlier times 5pm and 9 ?


KBK on Eurosport 2 at 13:30 - 16:00 and on E1 at 17:00 - 18:30


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> KBK on Eurosport 2 at 13:30 - 16:00 and on E1 at 17:00 - 18:30


Thanks going of my phone app it's 1half hour highlights at 5 pm ,9pm and 11,30.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks going of my phone app it's 1half hour highlights at 5 pm ,9pm and 11,30.


https://gb.eurosportplayer.com/schedule/cycling/18 alsogives 1:30hr slots at 9 and 11:30.


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> KBK on Eurosport 2 at 13:30 - 16:00 and on E1 at 17:00 - 18:30


On E1 now for me. ESP's scheduling is often a mystery, apparently even to themselves sometimes.


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2019)

E1 screenshot


----------



## mjr (6 Mar 2019)

Paris-Nice E1 highlights Sunday 1700-1800 & 2345-0030, Mon 1315-1415, live Mon from 1415, highlights Mon 1900-2000, Tue 1900-1945 & 2230-2300. More to follow, plus I expect times will change if the late-season skiing events are disrupted.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Mar 2019)

Eurosport Player offer on just now...
£19.99p (until 17th March?)
HERE


----------



## mjr (11 Mar 2019)

Eurosport Player ain't real TV, though, is it? Condemning cycling to such niche subscription services is terrible and shouldn't be encouraged IMO.

Rest of this week on E1 has Paris-Nice continuing (mostly highlights, but live on Thursday and Saturday) and Tirreno-Adriatico from Wednesday (live on the subscription-only E2).

Eurosport 1 Tue 12.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 19:00 - 19:45 (45 min.) (45min) 
Eurosport 1 Tue 12.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 22:30 - 23:00 (30 min.) (30min) 

Eurosport 1 Wed 13.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 08:30 - 09:15 (45 min.) (45min) 
Eurosport 1 Wed 13.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza 19:00 - 20:00 (60 min.) (1h:00min) 
Eurosport 1 Wed 13.03.2019 Radsport - Tirreno Adriatico 20:00 - 20:45 (45 min.) (45min) 
Eurosport 1 Wed 13.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 22:00 - 22:45 (45 min.) (45min) 
Eurosport 1 Wed 13.03.2019 Radsport - Tirreno Adriatico : 54. Fernfahrt Tirreno Adriatico 2019 in Italien 22:45 - 23:30 (45 min.) (45min) 

Eurosport 1 Thu 14.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 07:35 - 08:30 (55 min.) (55min) 
Eurosport 1 Thu 14.03.2019 Radsport - Tirreno Adriatico : 54. Fernfahrt Tirreno Adriatico 2019 in Italien 08:30 - 09:15 (45 min.) (45min) 
Eurosport 1 Thu 14.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 13:30 - 14:15 (45 min.) (45min) 
Eurosport 1 Thu 14.03.2019 live : Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 14:15 - 15:45 (90 min.) (1h:30min) 
Eurosport 1 Thu 14.03.2019 Radsport - Tirreno Adriatico : 54. Fernfahrt Tirreno Adriatico 2019 in Italien 18:10 - 19:15 (65 min.) (1h:05min) 
Eurosport 1 Thu 14.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 23:00 - 00:00 (60 min.) (1h:00min) 

Eurosport 1 Fri 15.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 07:30 - 08:30 (60 min.) (1h:00min) 
Eurosport 1 Fri 15.03.2019 Radsport - Tirreno Adriatico : 54. Fernfahrt Tirreno Adriatico 2019 in Italien 08:30 - 09:30 (60 min.) (1h:00min) 
Eurosport 1 Fri 15.03.2019 live : Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 14:30 - 15:45 (75 min.) (1h:15min) 

Eurosport 1 Sat 16.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 06:05 - 07:00 (55 min.) (55min) 
Eurosport 1 Sat 16.03.2019 live : Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 14:15 - 16:00 (105 min.) (1h:45min) 
Eurosport 1 Sat 16.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 21:30 - 22:25 (55 min.) (55min) 

Eurosport 1 Sun 17.03.2019 Radsport - Tirreno Adriatico : 54. Fernfahrt Tirreno Adriatico 2019 in Italien 07:30 - 08:15 (45 min.) (45min) 
Eurosport 1 Sun 17.03.2019 Radsport - Paris-Nizza : 77. Fernfahrt Paris-Nizza 2019 in Frankreich 22:05 - 22:45 (40 min.) (40min) 
Eurosport 1 Sun 17.03.2019 Radsport - Tirreno Adriatico : 54. Fernfahrt Tirreno Adriatico 2019 in Italien 22:45 - 23:30 (45 min.) (45min)


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2019)

E1 NOW Nokere Koerse live. Highlights 2205

Bredene Koksijde Classic highlights E1 Friday 2345-0030 rpt Sat 1045-1145.

Milan San Remo highlights E1 Sat 1730-1855. Might be live on RAI Sport but too soon for me to see.

Manchester Six Day live E1 Sat 2000-2225, highlights Sun same

Catalonia Tour live E1 Mon&Tue 1445-1615, highlights Mon 1715-1830, 2000-2200, 2240-2330, 0730-0830


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2019)

Tour of Flanders live E1 from 0915 Sunday.

Tour of the Basque Country live E1 1430-1630 or finish from Monday.

Highlights scattered throughout the schedule but E1 has been particularly bad at timekeeping lately!


----------



## mjr (10 Apr 2019)

Paris Roubaix E1 live on Sunday from 10am UK. Finish expected by 1630. Highlights 8pm, 10.30pm, four repeats Monday, five Tuesday and so on.

Almost certainly on France 2 or 3 and rai sport too, amongst other free channels.

Tour of Turkey 1100-1300 Tuesday on E1 and probably daily thereafter. Highlights 2230-2330 and 10-11 following day.


----------



## littlejojo (18 Apr 2019)

Looks like it's going to be some late nights for me down here in Sydney. Our local T.V. station covers the grand tours live but as for the classics or world champs i don't see much coverage for those. 
Does anyone know of a live stream i can get this free on?


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 May 2019)

Tour de Yorkshire ITV 4 live today 1 - 6, highlights tonight 8 - 9. Also Fri/Sat/Sun, times vary


----------



## Mike_P (8 May 2019)

For those without Eurosport Giro highlights will be on Quest 
Freeview 37/114HD, Freesat 167HD/172, Sky 144HD/866, Virgin 172/217HD

Saturday 11 May 22.00-23.00
Sunday 12 May to Wed 15 May 19.00-20.00 ; thereafter no timings yet showing


----------



## mjr (10 May 2019)

Curiously, the 2019 Giro starts today 1630-1730 on Eurosport 1, repeated 2330 - team presentation maybe?

Live coverage on E1 starts 1540 tomorrow (Sat), 1225 Sun, 1205 Mon/Tue, 1245 Wed, 1205 Thu/Fri

Giro Today is 2200-0000 Sat, 2225-2300 Sun, 1910-2100 Mon, 1905-2100 Wed, 1900-2100 Thu...

Tour of California is live on E1 from midnight Sunday/Monday night, 2200 Mon/Tue/Wed/Thu...

Various other repeats of those and other races scattered around the schedule, too.


----------



## mjr (10 May 2019)

mjr said:


> Curiously, the 2019 Giro starts today 1630-1730 on Eurosport 1, repeated 2330 - team presentation maybe?


Nope. It's highlights of 2018. The 2330 showing now says it's highlights of 2018, but the current one still says 2019... Eurosport's EPG randomness continues...


----------



## mjr (4 Jun 2019)

Criterium du Dauphiné on Eurosport 1: highlights 11pm Sunday, 8pm Monday; live coverage from 2pm from Monday.

Highlights of Tour du Luxembourg on Eurosport 1 from 10am Monday (30 minutes).

Source: Eurosport EPG


----------



## mjr (8 Jun 2019)

Dauphiné highlights 7pm nightly on itv4

Ovo Energy Tour highlights 8pm Mon-Sat on itv4, repeated 6.25am


----------



## MasterDabber (17 Jun 2019)

Mont Ventoux Denivele Challenge.... Today (17/06) Eurosport 1, 12:15 to 14:15 UK.


----------



## mjr (17 Jun 2019)

MasterDabber said:


> Mont Ventoux Denivele Challenge.... Today (17/06) Eurosport 1, 12:15 to 14:15 UK.


Not in all regions. Some have the Tour of Hungary and others have Tennis from Halle.

Tour of Slovenia is on E1 from 13:30 Wed until Sun, highlights 8pm. Preceded Thu and followed other days by highlights from Route d'Occitanie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2019)

MasterDabber said:


> Mont Ventoux Denivele Challenge.... Today (17/06) Eurosport 1, 12:15 to 14:15 UK.


My Eurosport app shows that the Mont Ventoux is on Eurosport 2, not 1.


----------



## MasterDabber (17 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My Eurosport app shows that the Mont Ventoux is on Eurosport 2, not 1.


You're right... ES2 not 1.... my bad.


----------



## mjr (23 Jun 2019)

Geraint Thomas Vive le Tour on S4C now until 2200. English subtitles. Retrospective of last year's race with interviews with him and others, Welsh and not.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Jun 2019)

Review of National Road Championships (all nations) - tomorrow Eurosport 2 (Mon Jul 1 730am) for 2 hours, truncated to 1 hour on Tue Jul 2 (Eurosport 2 2am).


----------



## brommers (1 Jul 2019)

The Tour de France will be live on ITV4 as well as Eurosport


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jul 2019)

The ITV4 Tdf highlights at 1900 are repeated after midnight on ITV1 & ITV1HD so presumably will be in HD on the latter? They are 10 minutes shorter no doubt due to fewer commercials at that time. Time vary 0020 tonight. 0045 tomorrow, then for the rest of the week 0100, 0035, 0150, 0100 and 0215. Useful for PVRing if not watching until the following day or if the 1900 program causes a PVR programming clash
Giro Rosa is not on TV but there is a hour long program at 1730 at https://racing.trekbikes.com/girorosa?utm_medium=us_social&utm_campaign=Giro_rosa&utm_source=Twitter - you have pull the page now and press the play button on the video window. Tried it on the web browser on my TV but the video format was not supported; does not work properly on Internet Explorer as text remains across the video window - okay using Bing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2019)

Mike_P said:


> The ITV4 Tdf highlights at 1900 are repeated after midnight on ITV1 & ITV1HD so presumably will be in HD on the latter? They are 10 minutes shorter no doubt due to fewer commercials at that time. Time vary 0020 tonight. 0045 tomorrow, then for the rest of the week 0100, 0035, 0150, 0100 and 0215. Useful for PVRing if not watching until the following day or if the 1900 program causes a PVR programming clash
> Giro Rosa is not on TV but there is a hour long program at 1730 at https://racing.trekbikes.com/girorosa?utm_medium=us_social&utm_campaign=Giro_rosa&utm_source=Twitter - you have pull the page now and press the play button on the video window. Tried it on the web browser on my TV but the video format was not supported; does not work properly on Internet Explorer as text remains across the video window - okay using Bing


I just tried the Giro Rosa programme using Chromecast and that works fine.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2019)

The Vuelta is on itv4 in some form. I'll bet highlights only, 7pm race days only, presented from London.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> The Vuelta is on itv4 in some form. I'll bet highlights only, 7pm race days only, presented from London.


Yes highlights starting Sat Aug 24.


----------



## mjr (12 Aug 2019)

Binckbank tour (former Benelux tour?) live on E1 now and 2pm UK and daily until Sunday. Highlights for an hour generally before each stage live, plus 0830 ETA: except 0930 Friday.


----------



## mjr (12 Aug 2019)

Tour of Utah daily live on E1 9pm today until Thursday, then Sunday. Highlights 0730 Tue+Wed, 1945 Thur, 0830 Friday, 1100 Saturday, 0730 Sunday and 0930 Monday.

Arctic Race live on E1 1600 Thur, highlights 0730 Fri +Sat, 1000 Sunday.


----------



## brommers (12 Aug 2019)

mjr said:


> Binckbank tour (former Benelux tour?) live on E1 now and 2pm UK and daily until Sunday. Highlights for an hour generally before each stage live, plus 0830 ETA: except 0930 Friday.


Eneco Tour at one time.


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2019)

Eurosport 1

Sat 24.08.2019
1230-1400 Tour de l'Avenir live (2320-0030 highlights, similar other days)
1750-2000 Vuelta a España live (2155-2320 highlights, beware the news immediately before it spoiling the result, similar other days)

Sun 25.08.2019
Tour de l'avenir live 12:30 - 14:00
Vuelta a España live 14:00 - 16:45
Hamburg Cyclassics highlights 17:15 - 18:15

Rest of week as far as I can see so far: Vuelta a España live 14:00 - 16:45

Also itv4 highlights 10pm Sat/Sun, then 7pm daily.

Also itv4 has Women's Tour of Scotland highlights Sunday 1050-1150, just after the repeat of the Vuelta highlights.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2019)

mjr said:


> Eurosport 1
> 
> Sat 24.08.2019
> 1230-1400 Tour de l'Avenir live (2320-0030 highlights, similar other days)
> ...


That's me sorted for three weeks !


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2019)

and me


----------



## Mike_P (13 Sep 2019)

UCI World Championships - BBC schedule
Sun Sept 22 BBC2 13:00-16:00 - Team time trial mixed relay, and action from Saturdays Para-cycling International
Mon Sept 23 BBC Red Button 10:00-12:05 - Women's junior time trial
Mon Sept 23 BBC Red Button 13:30-17:00 - Men's junior time trial,
Tues Sept 24 BBC Red Button 10:00-12:50 - Under-23s men's time trial
Tues Sept 24 BBC2 14:30-17:15 - Women's time trial
Wed Sept 25 BBC2 13:30-16:30 - Men's time trial
Thurs Sept 26 BBC Red Button 12:00-16:10 - Junior men's road race
Fri Sept 27 BBC Red Button 08:30-11:40 - Women's junior road race
Fri Sept 27 BBC Red Button 14:10-19:30 - Under-23s men's road race,
Sat Sept 28 BBC2 11:30-16:30 - Women's road race
Sun Sept 29 BBC Red Button 08:30-11:00 - Men's road race
Sun Sept 29 BBC2 11:00-16:30 - Men's road race
Sun Sept 29 Connected TVs, BBC Sport website and app 08:30-16:30 - Men's road race


----------



## johnblack (18 Sep 2019)

Grand Prix de Wallonie on Eurosport this afternoon, great finish into the Citadel at Namur, usually a good race, Stuyven won it last year, probably fired up to win it again after being left out of the World Champs.


----------



## mjr (7 Oct 2019)

Live cycling on E1:
Tue 14:30-16:00 Tre Valli Varesine
Wed 13:45-15:30 Milan-Turin
Sat 13:20-16:20 Tour of Lombardy

Highlights various times and I don't believe the schedule. Highlights only also of Binche-Chimay-Binche (1h from Tue 18:15, Wed 10:30) and Giro del Piemonte (90mins from Thu 21:30, Fri 09:00) - morning time more likely to be honoured.


----------



## johnblack (7 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> Live cycling on E1:
> Tue 14:30-16:00 Tre Valli Varesine
> Wed 13:45-15:30 Milan-Turin
> Sat 13:20-16:20 Tour of Lombardy
> ...


Paris Tours is on this week too.


----------



## mjr (7 Oct 2019)

johnblack said:


> Paris Tours is on this week too.


Not on E1, according to my EPG. I don't have other Eurosport channels, only the free one.


----------



## johnblack (8 Oct 2019)

I never realised it wasn't free! Binche Chimay Binche today, Gran Piemonte on Thursday and Paris Tours on Sunday. That's got to be about it for the year hasn't it?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Oct 2019)

johnblack said:


> I never realised it wasn't free! Binche Chimay Binche today, Gran Piemonte on Thursday and Paris Tours on Sunday. That's got to be about it for the year hasn't it?


Good line up for this race today

View: https://twitter.com/ProCyclingStats/status/1181271669060624384?s=19

How could you forget Lombardia on Saturday !


----------



## johnblack (8 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Good line up for this race today
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ProCyclingStats/status/1181271669060624384?s=19
> 
> How could you forget Lombardia on Saturday !



That was just the Eurosport 2 line up for the week.

Looking forward to Saturday, shame Alaphillipe and Valverde aren't racing, think I might go for Phil Gil.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Oct 2019)

johnblack said:


> That was just the Eurosport 2 line up for the week.
> 
> Looking forward to Saturday, shame Alaphillipe and Valverde aren't racing, think I might go for Phil Gil.


No last year's winner Pinot either.Movistar are sending Quintanna and Landa think I read.Still good line up so far Roglic,Bernal,Carapaz.Lookimg forward to it.I sort of hope Nibali can win it if he's racing,he's a god there !


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2019)

Anyone who's interested.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/cycling/50104484?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## mjr (22 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Anyone who's interested.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/cycling/50104484?__twitter_impression=true


So six day London is not on real BBC TV, only online and smart TVs.

It's on E1 today 1955-2215, tomorrow same, Thu 2000-2215 and Sun 1815-2045. Not even highlights Fri & Sat!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> So six day London is not on real BBC TV, only online and smart TVs.
> 
> It's on E1 today 1955-2215, tomorrow same, Thu 2000-2215 and Sun 1815-2045. Not even highlights Fri & Sat!


Will it not be on red button or iPlayer ?


----------



## mjr (22 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Will it not be on red button or iPlayer ?


Not ordinary red button - that's full of football, NFL, rugby league, cookery and repeats of music shows. Only "connected tv" one. And iPlayer is online. Those of us with 3 year old tellies that the BBC no longer supports (and why should they? I want the BBC to broadcast TV to neutral standards, not be trying to dictate TV model choices) are better off watching on Eurosport.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Oct 2019)

Its on E2 every evening if my BT PVR schedule is correct, currently on until 2215, although Saturdays is somewhat a token offering
Wed 23 Day 1 highlights 1200-1300 E2, 1500-1600 E1, 1900-2000 E2; Day 2 Live 2000-2215 E2
Thur 24 Day 2 highlights 1200-1300 E2, 1500-1600 E1, 1900-2000 E2; Day 3 Live 2000-2215 E2
Fri 25 Day 3 highlights 1200-1300 E2, 1915-2000 E2, Day 4 Live 2000-2220 E2
Sat 26 Day 4 highlights 0900-1000 E1, 1545-1645 E1, Day 5 Live 2120-2200 E2
Sun 27 Day 5 highlights 1430-1530 E2, Day 6 Live 1900-2045 E2
Mon 28 Day 6 highlights 1200-1300 E2


----------



## the_mikey (22 Oct 2019)

I


mjr said:


> Not ordinary red button - that's full of football, NFL, rugby league, cookery and repeats of music shows. Only "connected tv" one. And iPlayer is online. Those of us with 3 year old tellies that the BBC no longer supports (and why should they? I want the BBC to broadcast TV to neutral standards, not be trying to dictate TV model choices) are better off watching on Eurosport.




I tried Eurosport and the BBC but all I could see was people playing Zwift?


----------



## Mike_P (22 Oct 2019)

Zwift was an event in the proceedings; Eurosport managed to go to an advert break just as it reached its climax . Various track races since.


----------



## mjr (22 Oct 2019)

Pretty trippy but definitely six day on E1:


----------



## Mike_P (22 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> Pretty trippy but definitely six day on E1:


Strange as I have just watched on E2 through BT, are there different schedules for different service providers? Snooker was on E1. Might explain why the Eurosport web site TV schedule rarely matches what my BT PVR lists.


----------



## mjr (22 Oct 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Strange as I have just watched on E2 through BT, are there different schedules for different service providers? Snooker was on E1. Might explain why the Eurosport web site TV schedule rarely matches what my BT PVR lists.


Yes, loads of versions that sometimes vary with rights permissions, but Eurosport also has abysmal time keeping and not only around live events.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Oct 2019)

Yes saw the Kerin last night


----------



## Mike_P (5 Nov 2019)

BBC Sport will provide red button and online coverage of the Track Cycling World Cup from the Sir Chris Hoy Velodrome 8-10 November
Red Button times Fri 8 - 1825-2240, Sat 9 1825-2215, Sun 10 1425-1805


----------



## Mike_P (9 Nov 2019)

Also highlights on BBC1 this afternoon 2.30 - 4 and BBC4 tomorrow 7-8


----------



## Mike_P (10 Nov 2019)

If you can get BBC Scotland this afternoons is available in HD, for example Freesat 108.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jan 2020)

Itv4 race coverage.

View: https://twitter.com/itvcycling/status/1214128546513334272?s=19


----------



## mjr (6 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Itv4 race coverage.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/itvcycling/status/1214128546513334272?s=19



Farking daffodils putting text in an image:
Paris-Nice highlights 8-15 Mar
Yorkshire live&highlights 30 Apr - 3 May
Tour Series highlights May tbc
Dauphiné highlights 31 May - 7 Jun
Tour highlights 27 Jun - 19 Jul
Vuelta highlights 14 Aug - 6 Sep
Britain live & highlights 6-13 Sep

Replies to the tweet point out that the Women's Tour of Britain live&highlights is conspicuously absent from that list, as well as Roubaix highlights, both of which have been shown in some past years.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jan 2020)

mjr said:


> Farking daffodils putting text in an image:
> Paris-Nice highlights 8-15 Mar
> Yorkshire live&highlights 30 Apr - 3 May
> Tour Series highlights May tbc
> ...


Your welcome 😊


----------



## PaddyMcc (20 Jan 2020)

FreeSports on freeview channel 64 has the Tour Down Under starting to 01:00 tomorrow. Repeated at 09:30. Highlights at 21:00


----------



## Norry1 (21 Jan 2020)

PaddyMcc said:


> FreeSports on freeview channel 64 has the Tour Down Under starting to 01:00 tomorrow. Repeated at 09:30. Highlights at 21:00



Brilliant - just found FreeSports is Channel 553 on irgin TV  Thanks.


----------



## mjr (25 Jan 2020)

Vuelta a San Juan live on Eurosport 10pm nightly Sunday onwards. Highlights for an hour before it, except Thursday and Friday when there are half hour Challenge Majorca highlights between half hour highlights and live.

Also 4 pm Monday, 2 pm Tuesday, 4 pm Wednesday is live coverage of the Berlin Six Day.


----------



## mjr (2 Feb 2020)

E1 have Saudi Tour 23:05 Tue, Wed, 22:05 Thu, 22:35 Fri; rpt 07:30 Wed&Fri. Followed by 1hr of Valencia Tour Wed&Thu, not sure further into the future.

Also Cyclo-Cross Mon 07:30, Tue 09:30, Wed 00:05, probably all revised repeats of same event.


----------



## mjr (13 Feb 2020)

Bit late spotting this one: Langkawi highlights at midnight on E1.

Next week has Almeria Classic highlights midnight Sun/Mon amd 2345 Mon, Andalucia highlights Wed 2225, Algarve highlights Wed 2255.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2020)

Live on YouTube now.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1227958517639925762?s=19


----------



## mjr (13 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Live on YouTube now.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1227958517639925762?s=19



Not TV and the live link is 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4GJO2a_KhY
not what's shown in the tweet!


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Not TV and the live link is
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4GJO2a_KhY
> not what's shown in the tweet!



Worked for me


----------



## mjr (13 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Worked for me


Well, it started playing me a recording from an hour ago. Another reason why youtube coverage sucks. I wish they'd put it on TV, preferably free to air, or not bother and upload a decent highlights package later.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Well, it started playing me a recording from an hour ago. Another reason why youtube coverage sucks. I wish they'd put it on TV, preferably free to air, or not bother and upload a decent highlights package later.


I suggest moving to the north of England...everything is so much better.


----------



## mjr (14 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Well, it started playing me a recording from an hour ago. Another reason why youtube coverage sucks. I wish they'd put it on TV, preferably free to air, or not bother and upload a decent highlights package later.


Whoof on the cycling UK forum spotted Tour de la Provence is on Freesports. Live now, then replays of the next two stages at midnight to 3am sat/sun.


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2020)

Live Colombia stream
https://tiz-cycling-live.io/stream.php


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Live Colombia stream
> https://tiz-cycling-live.io/stream.php


Missing a trick not televising that I think.


----------



## normgow (21 Feb 2020)

CGN is showing the last Cyclo-Cross of the Belgian season tomorrow 22nd Feb. from 13:30 CET.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Next week has Almeria Classic highlights midnight Sun/Mon amd 2345 Mon, Andalucia highlights Wed 2225, Algarve highlights Wed 2255.


Andalusia followed by Algarve highlights continue on E1: 2300 tonight, 0545 tomorrow, 0530 Sunday, 0730 Monday.

UAE tour live next week on E1 at 1045 daily. Highlights of the previous stage for about an hour before that.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2020)

normgow said:


> CGN is showing the last Cyclo-Cross of the Belgian season tomorrow 22nd Feb. from 13:30 CET.


I can't find that channel on my TV. Where is it, please?


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> I can't find that channel on my TV. Where is it, please?


I think he might mean GCN ? Online


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I think he might mean GCN ? Online


Should someone create a new thread for shoot little web streams? Keep this one for TV: broadcast, probably DVB, in the region of 4000kbps or higher


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Should someone create a new thread for shoot little web streams? Keep this one for TV: broadcast, probably DVB, in the region of 4000kbps or higher


Create away...I watch on whatever ! Sometimes I plug a lead in from laptop to tv even...but you lost me at 4000kbps


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

lost me too, im just grateful if someone posts something I have missed


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2020)

Wed/Thu/Fri 1725-2100 BBC Red Button 1 TV, Track Cycling World Championships. I expect it continues into the weekend but my EPG didn't yet.


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Should someone create a new thread for shoot little web streams? Keep this one for TV: broadcast, probably DVB, in the region of 4000kbps or higher


Global Cycling Network isn't a shoot little stream. It does quality stuff with quality presenters


----------



## Mike_P (22 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Wed/Thu/Fri 1725-2100 BBC Red Button 1 TV, Track Cycling World Championships. I expect it continues into the weekend but my EPG didn't yet.


Also
Wed-Fri on BBC4/4HD 1900-2100 (2030 Thur)
Sat BBC2/2HD 1515-1630
Sat BBC RB1 1900-2225
Sun ?
Alternatively with commercial breaks included Eurosport1/1HD 1730-2040 Wed, 1730-2005 Thur, 1730-2100 Fri, 1540-1845 Sat & Sun, the latter is preceded by the Flanders Classic Omloop Het Nieuwsblad live from 1300 and followed by OHN highlights to 2015


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Global Cycling Network isn't a shoot little stream. It does quality stuff with quality presenters


I'd say average presenters (I dislike Matt Stephens's style, but he's better than Kirby) but this isn't a criticism of presentation style. It's a criticism of being blocky low-bitrate non-broadcast shoot that is a PITA to display on most TVs.


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> I'd say average presenters (I dislike Matt Stephens's style, but he's better than Kirby) but this isn't a criticism of presentation style. It's a criticism of being blocky low-bitrate non-broadcast shoot that is a PITA to display on most TVs.


Well don't watch it then but allow the rest of us who enjoy it to flag it up whenever we feel like it.


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Well don't watch it then but allow the rest of us who enjoy it to flag it up whenever we feel like it.


Not trying to stop you. Just suggesting non-TV stuff is off-topic in the TV thread?


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Not trying to stop you. Just suggesting non-TV stuff is off-topic in the TV thread?


I know but streaming is the new future. Get with it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Not trying to stop you. Just suggesting non-TV stuff is off-topic in the TV thread?


Strictly speaking, yes. Loosely speaking, no.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2020)

If you can watch it with your eyes its ok here.
New thread title ?


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> If you can watch it with your eyes its ok here.
> New thread title ?


Ok, seems most participants disagree. Can you at least label them as streams of self gratification so I don't waste my time looking for "CGN" or whatever in the TV's 37251 channels please?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Ok, seems most participants disagree. Can you at least label them as streams of self gratification so I don't waste my time looking for "CGN" or whatever in the TV's 37251 channels please?


I blame that @deptfordmarmoset ! He started this....so just for you I'll never post another link that's not on the TV ? Like feck I will,right where the links for the internet,streaming,youtube thingys 😘


----------



## Mike_P (23 Feb 2020)

Suggested solution -
Streaming - GCN Wednesday...
which should be clear it's not a TV channel albeit available on many up to date TVs / set top boxes that have s YouTube app.


----------



## normgow (23 Feb 2020)

Sorry, I screwed up. Of course I should have written GCN Livestream. Seems like the flatearthers here don't realise that television means distant viewing whether the visuals are sent by cable or radio waves. If you want to be really pedantic maybe CycleChat ought to more correctly named DigitalCyclingInteraction. Surely chatting can't be accurately defined as people all over the planet sending electronic messages to one another?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2020)

Omloop net Niewsblad is on Saturday Eurosport.Im sure it was from 1pm till 4ish,three hours live and it's forecast wind and rain ! Should be good.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Omloop net Niewsblad is on Saturday Eurosport.Im sure it was from 1pm till 4ish,three hours live and it's forecast wind and rain ! Should be good.


I almost wish I wasn't going on holiday


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> I almost wish I wasn't going on holiday


Yea I know what you mean...what with the Corona virus,and all the aggro on your last Saga trip....


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2020)

And the next day ...

*Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne

Cobbled Classic
When*: Sunday 1st March
*Where*: Kuurne to (23km west of) Brussels and back to Kuurne
*Distance*: 200km
*Most recent winner*: Bob Jungels
*Most wins*: Three - Tom Boonen
*Live TV coverage*: 1330-1600, Eurosport


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2020)

On E1:
0400ish repeated 1115 Tue - Tour of Taiwan.
1300 Tue - Le Samyn live.
2135 Sat - Strade Bianchi highlights 40 min.
1945 Sun - Paris-Nice highlights 45min.
2100 Sun, some regions only - Strade Bianchi (women's) highlights 60min.
2230 Sun - Paris-Nice highlights 60min.

ITV 4, 1800 Sunday then 1900 daily from Monday - Paris-Nice highlights 60min


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2020)

I recorded Omloop and KBK live from Eurosport.Both days recordings ended with 1k ish to go !


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I recorded Omloop and KBK live from Eurosport.Both days recordings ended with 1k ish to go !


Omloop repeats 2 pm today followed by KBK 1445, both 45 mins. Then again both at 11pm. Pad the timings because Eurosport's schedule is more aspirational than actual. Live sports overrunning


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Mar 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I recorded Omloop and KBK live from Eurosport.Both days recordings ended with 1k ish to go !



Eurosport tend to under estimate the time a race will take.

For yesterday's race I recorded the live programme, and also the next programme which was listed as highlights from a race last year.

The last part of the live race was recorded in the second programme's slot.


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Eurosport tend to under estimate the time a race will take.
> 
> For yesterday's race I recorded the live programme, and also the next programme which was listed as highlights from a race last year.
> 
> The last part of the live race was recorded in the second programme's slot.


Also, not all regions transmit the programme event change signal when the programme actually changes, so PVRs don't update and lengthen the recording automatically.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Eurosport tend to under estimate the time a race will take.
> 
> For yesterday's race I recorded the live programme, and also the next programme which was listed as highlights from a race last year.
> 
> The last part of the live race was recorded in the second programme's slot.


I've had that problem in the past, only I wasn't as clever as you.

You'd have thought in the digital age that this wouldn't be necessary - the recorder would know that the program was overrunning. Your clever approach harks back to the days of VCRs with impenetrable settings.

Edit. Cross post with @mjr


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Eurosport tend to under estimate the time a race will take.
> 
> For yesterday's race I recorded the live programme, and also the next programme which was listed as highlights from a race last year.
> 
> The last part of the live race was recorded in the second programme's slot.


You'd think they'd have a smallish allowance for the longer race ? I did watch the last 1k of both races on catch up...just annoying though


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Mar 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wasn't as clever as you.



What I omitted to say - purely in the interests of brevity, of course - was that I was caught out the same as Adam for the live race on Saturday.

As a general point, I've noticed the on screen guide for Eurosport cannot always be relied on.

What you read is not always what you get.


----------



## johnblack (2 Mar 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I recorded Omloop and KBK live from Eurosport.Both days recordings ended with 1k ish to go !


I lost the last 10k of the Omloop, but KBK was ok in that I saw them cross the line then it finished. Omloop was running 10 minutes slower than the slowest forecast time so they just didn't allow enough time for it. Next time I'll record the prog. that's on after.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2020)

johnblack said:


> I lost the last 10k of the Omloop, but KBK was ok in that I saw them cross the line then it finished. Omloop was running 10 minutes slower than the slowest forecast time so they just didn't allow enough time for it. Next time I'll record the prog. that's on after.


Do you think that'll work ? As in will it not cut off to the adverts ?


----------



## johnblack (2 Mar 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Do you think that'll work ? As in will it not cut off to the adverts ?


I'm guessing a bit but think it should. On Sky the timings work of the EPG, it usually starts/stops recording a minute or so before and after the EPG time for a programme. You usually get the end of the last programme (or adverts) so if its over run but they havent updated the EPG then I don't see why not. But as it's Eurosport they might just cut coverage and not even bother showing the end!


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2020)

johnblack said:


> I'm guessing a bit but think it should. On Sky the timings work of the EPG, it usually starts/stops recording a minute or so before and after the EPG time for a programme. You usually get the end of the last programme (or adverts) so if its over run but they havent updated the EPG then I don't see why not. But as it's Eurosport they might just cut coverage and not even bother showing the end!


Worth a try...another bonus is you get to watch extra Watchfinder adverts ! Win win


----------



## Rob and Alison (2 Mar 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I recorded Omloop and KBK live from Eurosport.Both days recordings ended with 1k ish to go !


It's ridiculous how often this happens, first two days of UAE tour did the same. we watch most races by recording and catching up in evenings due to work etc, so try to remember to record the following programme now just in case. Although we didn't do that for UAE or Omloop so had to wait to find a highlight showing.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2020)

But does recording both programmes work seemlessly ? As in would it really give you the end of the previous race...I'm not sure it would.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Has done for me Adam.


Ok I'll try it...I'm suprised it works though.Thanks


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2020)

when I go to record a programme on virgin it asks me would I like to add 1 hour, I always do


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Worth a try...another bonus is you get to watch extra Watchfinder adverts ! Win win


At least it's not Germany's most-bought mattress of a certain type "nee nee nee nee" 

Although I do wonder what is in Amorlie's "Self-Love Box". Probably just snug kecks but to English eyes, it's a surprising ad for mid-afternoon. Bring back the Sidi ads with Pozzato(?) preparing a shoe stir-fry!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> At least it's not Germany's most-bought mattress of a certain type "nee nee nee nee"
> 
> Although I do wonder what is in Amorlie's "Self-Love Box". Probably just snug kecks but to English eyes, it's a surprising ad for mid-afternoon. Bring back the Sidi ads with Pozzato(?) preparing a shoe stir-fry!


Way above my head....although I'm slightly intrigued by the "self love box" .....
Nah dont,just leave it there.


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2020)

Sometimes ignorance is bliss....


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Way above my head....although I'm slightly intrigued by the "self love box" .....
> Nah dont,just leave it there.


Oh why should you escape from the joy of E1 International edition ads? Imagine this in every break... 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Azsh4VPDexY

ETA: The Amorelie ad isn't on youtube. The ones that are are either vaguer or much more explicit. Now if you'll excuse me, the search history of this browser now means I'd best go burn the computer!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> Not trying to stop you. Just suggesting non-TV stuff is off-topic in the TV thread?


I'd suggest non-cycling stuff is off topic.^


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2020)

Paris Nice coverage on ITV4


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Paris Nice coverage on ITV4
> View attachment 507391


It's like #913 but less readable!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> It's like #913 but less readable!


Less readable ? I dont think so,where your post you refered to is out of date.If you hadnt noticed quite a few races have been cancelled due to a lurgy or something.
Do keep up @mjr 😘


----------



## DRM (8 Mar 2020)

hurrah hopefully it’ll be Ned Boulting & David Millar doing the commentary , with all the withdrawals perhaps some young upcoming riders will get a chance to shine, & get noticed too


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Less readable ? I dont think so,where your post you refered to is out of date.If you hadnt noticed quite a few races have been cancelled due to a lurgy or something.
> Do keep up @mjr 😘


Less readable because it's a graphic with no alternative text.

Parts of that may be obsoleted but the Paris Nice is unchanged.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> Less readable because it's a graphic with no alternative text.
> 
> Parts of that may be obsoleted but the Paris Nice is unchanged.


So as well as nothing that's not strictly TV related..internet,websites.Now we don't have graphics on here ? 
Tough if you don't like don't look.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Apr 2020)

Not much I know...but it's got to be better than nothing ! 

View: https://twitter.com/rapha/status/1245657272572735488?s=19


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2020)

HTV Cup

Its not TV but YouTube/ Facebook and I've no idea what hours but this starts tomorrow:

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/84-racers-to-start-18-stage-htv-cup-in-vietnam-this-week/


----------



## Adam4868 (18 May 2020)

HLaB said:


> HTV Cup
> 
> Its not TV but YouTube/ Facebook and I've no idea what hours but this starts tomorrow:
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/84-racers-to-start-18-stage-htv-cup-in-vietnam-this-week/


Hallelujah !


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2020)

Thomas Tour win starts tonight on tv

View: https://twitter.com/itvcycling/status/1276811322265604101?s=19


----------



## DRM (27 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Thomas Tour win starts tonight on tv
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/itvcycling/status/1276811322265604101?s=19



Ta, set to record the series


----------



## mjr (30 Jun 2020)

Virtual Tour starts Saturday https://www.letour.fr/en/news/2020/virtual-tour-de-france-on-zwift-riding-for-solidarity/1283451

On Eurosport from 2 pm UK each day.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> Virtual Tour starts Saturday https://www.letour.fr/en/news/2020/virtual-tour-de-france-on-zwift-riding-for-solidarity/1283451
> 
> On Eurosport from 2 pm UK each day.


I think I'd rather watch repeats from old races! Can't warm to the virtual races.


----------



## johnblack (2 Jul 2020)

Re-watching the 2012 tour, I was really excited at the time with Wiggins being in yellow, but my god it was dull, and the names that keep popping up, proper rogues gallery of full chemical experimentors.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2020)

johnblack said:


> Re-watching the 2012 tour, I was really excited at the time with Wiggins being in yellow, but my god it was dull, and the names that keep popping up, proper rogues gallery of full chemical experimentors.


Did Millar win a stage on that tour ? Seen it's been on Eurosport but haven't watched it.Maybe I'll try for the stage when Froome attacks Wiggins


----------



## johnblack (2 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Did Millar win a stage on that tour ? Seen it's been on Eurosport but haven't watched it.Maybe I'll try for the stage when Froome attacks Wiggins


Yeah he won stage 12, Froome sped up on stage 8 they were on earlier this week. Funny stuff, the Sky train was pretty outrageous, Porte, Froome, Wiggins, Rogers, Svitsov, Knees, Boasson Hagen, Eisel and Cavendish.


----------



## johnblack (2 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I saw the tacks-on-the-road stage, which was interesting. Young master Sagan in the beak with a bunch of climbers.
> 
> Did it ever come out who was responsible for the tacks and why they did it?


Im not sure it did, Sagan was climbing well, I tink it might have been Basso that dropped him and then five minutes later he was back on his shoulder!


----------



## suzeworld (5 Jul 2020)

Hi guys
I know you all said this stuff before and I missed it cos I only come in during July - when I get TdF interested .. 
and am I late because obviously this year, no TdF in July - but I could stand to watch a few repeats, maybe --

Please bear with me and repeat yourselves to answer me this: are the main channels showing anything from previous Grand Tours?
I haven't got Eurposport so although I can see various mentions of that, I cant see any of them on my telly .. 
.. 

ITV4? anything? 

Ta


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jul 2020)

suzeworld said:


> Hi guys
> I know you all said this stuff before and I missed it cos I only come in during July - when I get TdF interested ..
> and am I late because obviously this year, no TdF in July - but I could stand to watch a few repeats, maybe --
> 
> ...


Itv4 were showing Thomas tour win.If it's over it's probally still available on itv player/hub.


----------



## suzeworld (5 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Itv4 were showing Thomas tour win.If it's over it's probally still available on itv player/hub.


TA 

I was wondering if they were going to offer something every day - since they will have gap in their programming right now -- Checking in the Hub is good idea, too, thanks for that!


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jul 2020)

suzeworld said:


> TA
> 
> I was wondering if they were going to offer something every day - since they will have gap in their programming right now -- Checking in the Hub is good idea, too, thanks for that!


Yea would be nice be nice,but I doubt it.Looks like it's on tonight (quite a good stage) 

View: https://twitter.com/itvcycling/status/1279806419018145792?s=19

Otherwise there's allways repeats of come done with me !


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jul 2020)

I was hoping might have pulled some new material in but beyond an introduction by Thomas is a straight re-run and if you are watching on catch up you will quickly jump through the first half of the first program as its all about Froome and his inhaler.


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2020)

Mike_P said:


> the first half of the first program as its all about Froome and his inhaler.


Seeing that all again was like a breath of fresh air!


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2020)

Strade Bianchi tomorrow. Coverage on Eurosport 1: women's race 1515 followed by men's from 1550. The men's race is also on Rai 2. Not sure where the women's is on Rai.


----------



## Martinsnos (5 Aug 2020)

Did Eurosport cover Route d’Occitanie? I didn’t see it on my tv version.
If they didn’t it seems an obvious one as a ‘warm-up’ for viewers. Is it the cost of coverage that prevented it or something else (or maybe they did on their pay channels)?

Anyone know if they are covering Tour de l’Ain?

I presume they are covering Criterium du Dauphine?

Best wishes all.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2020)

Martinsnos said:


> Did Eurosport cover Route d’Occitanie? I didn’t see it on my tv version.
> If they didn’t it seems an obvious one as a ‘warm-up’ for viewers. Is it the cost of coverage that prevented it or something else (or maybe they did on their pay channels)?
> 
> Anyone know if they are covering Tour de l’Ain?
> ...


No didn't cover it,Tour of Poland starts today on Eurosport and Milan Torino.I think there on around teatime 5 ish ?


----------



## Martinsnos (5 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> No didn't cover it,Tour of Poland starts today on Eurosport and Milan Torino.I think there on around teatime 5 ish ?


I didn’t know about Poland, so thank you.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2020)

Martinsnos said:


> I didn’t know about Poland, so thank you.



No problem..bit about it here if your interested.
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/a-look-at-this-weeks-packed-pro-racing-calendar/


----------



## Martinsnos (5 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> No problem..bit about it here if your interested.
> https://www.velonews.com/news/road/a-look-at-this-weeks-packed-pro-racing-calendar/


Thanks again. Some good riders in there, so worth a watch.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2020)

I don't want to jinx it...but here's a list of upcoming races on tv.
https://sport-onthebox.com/live-cycling-on-tv/


----------



## Martinsnos (5 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I don't want to jinx it...but here's a list of upcoming races on tv.
> https://sport-onthebox.com/live-cycling-on-tv/


brilliant - thank you


----------



## mjr (9 Aug 2020)

Criteria of Daphne is on ITV 4 at 7 pm to 8 pm daily Wednesday to Sunday. Also on E1 about 2230 but varies and their timekeeping is poor anyway.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2020)

Italian race Gran Piemonte is on Eurosport at 3,50 today.


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> The French National Champs are on Eurosport 1 tomorrow, Sat and Sun. I suspect it may be live from 1200 tomorrow (ITTs) and 1315 Sat (women's) and Sun (men's) but the EPG is sparse and contradicts itself. European Championships are from Monday, maybe 1330. All of those are also on France 3. Some regions of E1 show the Spanish Nationals Sat and Sun morning.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1301820367749746689?s=19

Bollox I don't subscribe to the players/apps anymore as have Eurosport on tv package


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1301820367749746689?s=19
> 
> Bollox I don't subscribe to the players/apps anymore as have Eurosport on tv package



Can you get RAI in your tv package's international channels? Tweet replies say they've got Tirreno-Adriatico and they're currently also showing the u23 Giro highlights daily.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> Can you get RAI in your tv package's international channels? Tweet replies say they've got Tirreno-Adriatico and they're currently also showing the u23 Giro highlights daily.


No pretty sure not...best I can get is scandi dramas on BBC4.Which my better half seems to have a obsession with !
Wonder if there showing highlights in evening ?


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> No pretty sure not...best I can get is scandi dramas on BBC4.Which my better half seems to have a obsession with !
> Wonder if there showing highlights in evening ?


Not on E1 that I can see. There's a load of underdressed people in the USA smacking fuzzy balls around all evening.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2020)

@rich p 

View: https://twitter.com/nedboulting/status/1302205491628650496?s=19


----------



## Mike_P (5 Sep 2020)

Guide on E1 on BT box is showing Tirreno-Adriatico as live Mon PM and rest of the week recorded showing after TdF. "Highlights" in the evening.


----------



## mjr (5 Sep 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Guide on E1 on BT box is showing Tirreno-Adriatico as live Mon PM and rest of the week recorded showing after TdF. "Highlights" in the evening.


Curious. Mine shows Olympic features 1400-1600 Mon, then tennis 1600-0630. Does the BT version not have full tennis'


----------



## Mike_P (5 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> Curious. Mine shows Olympic features 1400-1600 Mon, then tennis 1600-0630. Does the BT version not have full tennis'


No mention of Tennis, however come Monday...


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Guide on E1 on BT box is showing Tirreno-Adriatico as live Mon PM and rest of the week recorded showing after TdF. "Highlights" in the evening.


Thanks ! Yes just looked at my tv guide on the TV and it says live Monday 12,30 till 3,30


----------



## mjr (19 Sep 2020)

David Millar's Time Trial, UK Premiere, BBC Scotland, now!


----------



## mjr (19 Sep 2020)

Geraint Thomas: The Road Will Decide, BBC2, 23:35 tonight, following him at last year's Tour. If it's what I think it is then it's been shown before but is a good watch IMO


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> David Millar's Time Trial, UK Premiere, BBC Scotland, now!


Can you watch on iplayer ?


----------



## mjr (19 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Can you watch on iplayer ?


Yes but login required due to lots of daffodils https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/guide/bbcscotland


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2020)

Thu 24th 1330-1600 BBC RB1 World Championship Women's Time Trial,
Fri 25th 1315-1600 Men's TT
Sat 26th 1125-1620 Women's Road Race
Sun 27th 0835-1630 Men's RR (also BBC2 1200-1620 and rpt 1935-0330)


----------



## Martinsnos (21 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> Geraint Thomas: The Road Will Decide, BBC2, 23:35 tonight, following him at last year's Tour. If it's what I think it is then it's been shown before but is a good watch IMO


Not being deliberately contradictory but I thought it was awful.
There is a series on YouTube about Movistar - I thought that was very interesting.


----------



## Martinsnos (21 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> David Millar's Time Trial, UK Premiere, BBC Scotland, now!



I am in England and it is on iPlayer - brill.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> David Millar's Time Trial, UK Premiere, BBC Scotland, now!


Watched it last night,ok in a arty David Millar kind of way.Some nice filming of bike races and TT.What else you going to watch now the tour is over !


----------



## mjr (21 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched it last night,ok in a arty David Millar kind of way.Some nice filming of bike races and TT.What else you going to watch now the tour is over !


The final itv4 highlights show at 7pm. Then maybe the Lance documentary off iplayer if I really want to hate everyone from the 1990s/2000s


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> The final itv4 highlights show at 7pm. Then maybe the Lance documentary off iplayer if I really want to hate everyone from the 1990s/2000s


If I was feeling that low I'd watch antiques roadshow,followed straight after by Cuntyfile.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> The final itv4 highlights show at 7pm. Then maybe the Lance documentary off iplayer if I really want to hate everyone from the 1990s/2000s



There always seems to be a Lance Armstrong documentry shown around the time of the TdF.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Sep 2020)

I can only find that the live Giro d’Italia is being shown on BBC S4C Wales on free-to-air tv.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Sep 2020)

GuyBoden said:


> I can only find that the live Giro d’Italia is being shown on BBC S4C Wales on free-to-air tv.


Yes I doubt ITV4 will have it Guy.Eurosport or GCN otherwise.


----------



## mjr (23 Sep 2020)

Giro highlights on Quest HD 7pm daily https://www.tvguide.co.uk/titlesearch.asp?title=Giro D'Italia Highlights 2020

S4C is Wales's C4, not the BBC.


----------



## matticus (23 Sep 2020)

Thanks. (We MIGHT actually get Quest on Oxfordshire Freeview, but I've been stung before ... )


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2020)

World Championships on BBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/54148416


----------



## mjr (24 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> World Championships on BBC
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/54148416


That's odd. It doesn't list the Women's Road Race as on red button but it's still showing on the EPG here.


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2020)

Dont forget binky bonk tour starts tomorrow and is on eurosport at 2pm
Fleche Wallonne 2pm on eurosport on wednesday


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2020)

roadrash said:


> Dont forget binky bonk tour starts tomorrow and is on eurosport at 2pm
> Fleche Wallonne 2pm on eurosport on wednesday


It's on already Roadrage, for some reason


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2020)

roadrash said:


> Dont forget binky bonk tour starts tomorrow and is on eurosport at 2pm
> Fleche Wallonne 2pm on eurosport on wednesday


Highlights only on my E1 Germany here at 2230.


----------



## DCLane (6 Oct 2020)

For those looking for the Giro on non-pay TV it's on Quest, channel 12, 7-8pm currently with GCN's coverage.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> For those looking for the Giro on non-pay TV it's on Quest, channel 12, 7-8pm currently with GCN's coverage.


Live on SC4, in glorious Welsh, on Freesat. Other satellite EPG's are available, honestly there are others, but Freesat is the most popular.

I did mention this:


GuyBoden said:


> I can only find that the live Giro d’Italia is being shown on S4C Wales on free-to-air tv.


----------



## mjr (14 Oct 2020)

As expected, Vuelta highlights nightly on itv4 at 7pm. https://www.tvguide.co.uk/search.as...+Espana+Highlights+2020&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

That'll clash with the Giro highlights on Quest. Assuming both races are still both happening by then...


----------



## Domus (18 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> That'll clash with the Giro highlights on Quest. Assuming both races are still both happening by then...



I think Quest has a +1


----------



## Mike_P (18 Oct 2020)

There is ITV4+1 well.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Oct 2020)

Quest on Dplay now it's been moved to later as the snooker is obviously much more important


----------



## mjr (18 Oct 2020)

Mike_P said:


> There is ITV4+1 well.


Only really on Freesat and cable. Quest+1 is on Freeview to a similar number of households as Quest.


----------



## matticus (19 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> "There is ITV4+1 well. "
> 
> Only really on Freesat and cable. Quest+1 is on Freeview to a similar number of households as Quest.


Yup, I can vouch for this situation. (bloody annoying as ITV4+1 always appears in the channel list - but doesn't actually broadcast to us!)

---------
I wasted a lot of time looking for Stage1 of the Vuelta in the listings last night. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Yup, I can vouch for this situation. (bloody annoying as ITV4+1 always appears in the channel list - but doesn't actually broadcast to us!)
> 
> ---------
> I wasted a lot of time looking for Stage1 of the Vuelta in the listings last night. 🤦‍♂️


Stage 1 highlights - ITV4 7pm Tuesday


----------



## mjr (19 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Yup, I can vouch for this situation. (bloody annoying as ITV4+1 always appears in the channel list - but doesn't actually broadcast to us!)


However, if you have itv4+1, it's probably worth using that as itv often runs a minute or two late and it's annoying missing their closing music choices. Quest doesn't haven't any interest in their end titles.


----------



## matticus (19 Oct 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> Stage 1 highlights - ITV4 7pm *Tuesday*


Yes - I know that NOW !!!

;-)


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2020)

Vuelta stage 1 highlights on itv4 start Tuesday 7pm.....
It's a rest day at the Giro I'm bored 😁


----------



## mjr (19 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Vuelta stage 1 highlights on itv4 start Tuesday 7pm.....
> It's a rest day at the Giro I'm bored 😁


MTB highlights on E1 now if you're that bored.

Vuelta times on link in post #1000. Watch out for 10pm Fri and 10.30 Sat.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> I wasted a lot of time looking for Stage1 of the Vuelta in the listings last night. 🤦‍♂️


 Seems have been an issue with a number of TV listings but definitely on Tuesday at 7pm on ITV4


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

Vuelta catch up 
https://www.itv.com/hub/cycling-la-vuelta-a-espana-highlights/2a1289a0193


----------



## mjr (29 Oct 2020)

Anyone wanting the itv4 vuelta highlights tonight, they're 30mins late. Adjust your timers if you can!


----------



## matticus (30 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Anyone wanting the itv4 vuelta highlights tonight, they're 30mins late. Adjust your timers if you can!


Oh FFS ... 

It's flat yesterday/today, isn't it? Hope so, I'd rather miss sprint stages ...


----------



## T4tomo (30 Oct 2020)

Whilst highlight "live" have been delayed by dart or whatever, they go up on the ITV player mid evening so you dont need to wait


----------



## Mike_P (30 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Anyone wanting the itv4 vuelta highlights tonight, they're 30mins late. Adjust your timers if you can!


Mine changed automatically, although it started recording at 11 it carried on recording to the end of the highlights.


----------



## matticus (30 Oct 2020)

T4tomo said:


> Whilst highlight "live" have been delayed by dart or whatever, they go up on the ITV player mid evening so you dont need to wait


er ... gotta link? ( do you pay? I'm new to the ITV player, and it doesn't play anything on my phone! On the PC I'm only seeing yesterday's stage.)


----------



## Mike_P (30 Oct 2020)

Watch out from next Tuesday so that BBC4 Scotland can be lower down the list of channels on Freeview all Freeview channels across England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland currently on Channels 24 to 54 will all move up one channel to allow BBC4 Scotland to move from 55 to 24; ITV4 henceforth will on 25.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2020)

Just watched time trial by david millar from bbc Scotland
ruddy brill


----------



## matticus (30 Nov 2020)

Mike_P said:


> so that BBC4 Scotland can be lower down the list of channels


Too right - get it out of the way of proper telly!


----------



## mjr (24 Jan 2021)

CX from Overijse on RAI Sport 1230-1345 today and repeat 0435-0530 & 0850-1005 & 1750-1915 tomorrow.


----------



## mjr (24 Jan 2021)

mjr said:


> CX from Overijse on RAI Sport 1230-1345 today and repeat 0435-0530 & 0850-1005 & 1750-1915 tomorrow.


Correction: 1750-1915 tomorrow (and 0430-0500 repeat) is the Men's race. Today's broadcast was the Women's.


----------



## Red17 (29 Jan 2021)

Just noticed cx world championships are on BBC iplayer this weekend. Women Saturday 14.10 and mens Sunday 14.05


----------



## mjr (29 Jan 2021)

Red17 said:


> Just noticed cx world championships are on BBC iplayer this weekend. Women Saturday 14.10 and mens Sunday 14.05


Also on Freeview/Freesat Red Button 1 Saturday 17.10(w) and 22.00(w), Sunday 14.30(m), 15.40(w), 16.55(m), 20.30(w) and 21.45(m). They're listed as parts 1/6 and 2/6, but I can't see parts 3 to 6.

Also various repeats on Eurosport 1 and 2 until at least Wednesday.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Just watched time trial by david millar from bbc Scotland
> ruddy brill



On iplayer now - about to watch it.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (30 Jan 2021)

Red17 said:


> Just noticed cx world championships are on BBC iplayer this weekend. Women Saturday 14.10 and mens Sunday 14.05


Have a big thanks. 

Never seen this before and I wont be surprised if its a good while before I see a better race. Significant action from first to last and only 50 mins to see the whole thing. Great competitors.

Will be watching tomorrow.


----------



## matticus (30 Jan 2021)

Good race, not tooo much running, and a proper spectacle; good advert for bike racing. (and drama with 2mins to go!)

My spoiler magnet was on usual form; I have a poor history with watching bikeracing on t'internet! I think there were 3 ways to watch today, and I picked the only 1 with a spoiler:



Spoiler: iPlayer on catchup









@Chap sur le velo did you watch it live? That would have avoided this nonsense 🤦‍♀️ 
Think I'll record the red-button coverage tomorrow - although that is fraught with issues on past basis


----------



## matticus (30 Jan 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/Doctor_Hutch/status/1355524782410891275?s=20


----------



## Chap sur le velo (30 Jan 2021)

Yes I saw it live and you really couldn't predict a winner.


That catch up is NUTS! Thanks once again, for the spoiler alert. 
For anyone who is curious to see the race but hasn't looked at the iPlayer site yet, do yourself a favour and get someone else to start the replay for you to avoid a serious BBC Snafu. 

Tomorrow I plan to be be out cycling when its on. I will ask Mrs ChapSlV to set the action up on iplayer - just in case.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2021)

Fantastic race, edge-of-your-seat stuff!


----------



## mjr (30 Jan 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Yes I saw it live and you really couldn't predict a winner.
> 
> 
> That catch up is NUTS! Thanks once again, for the spoiler alert.
> ...


Or just watch it on freesat or freeview red button. No spoiler there


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jan 2021)

Pah beach cycling ! 
I thought the Prix Cycliste De Marseille was on Eurosport ? Can't see it on my tv guide or would it only be on the player/app thing ?


----------



## Beebo (31 Jan 2021)

I have just been told by BT Sport that Eurosport will soon no longer be available, currently it’s a free ad on for me. 
It has been bought by Amazon and will be £6.99 a month via Prime. 
There goes some of my cycling coverage. ITV4 will have to do for now.


----------



## Mike_P (31 Jan 2021)

Are you sure,BT have told me 6 channels will no longer be available from March 1 which includes E! which is not Eurosport 1


----------



## Chap sur le velo (1 Feb 2021)

Another vote for Time Trial...

How rare to see a sports documentary where they let the film show the players in action without some berk pontificating endlessly on top.
There are lots of Questions left unanswered and very little context, but I found it thrilling.

Probably best watched on your own as It's not really bothered about a general audience, but its cycling gold.


----------



## matticus (1 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Think I'll record the red-button coverage tomorrow - although that is fraught with issues on past basis


That worked! I didn't want to watch the first 2 laps anyway, so messy with all those riders on the screen at the same time!

A much less interesting race - shame they only really showed the 1-2 battle, when Pidcock's charge for a medal was where the action was.
[this statement contains no patriotic bias. Move along, nothing to see.] Still a great spectacle, though you have to say the women had a better scrap for the win


----------



## mjr (1 Feb 2021)

Volta a Communitat Valenciana live on E1 Wed-Fri from 1430, Sat&Sun 1515.


----------



## HLaB (1 Feb 2021)

I've just watched the relive of yesterday's (Sunday's) GP La Marseilles on GCN. After what seems like so long I enjoyed it and a big spoiler a cyclist won


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2021)

HLaB said:


> I've just watched the relive of yesterday's (Sunday's) GP La Marseilles on GCN. After what seems like so long I enjoyed it and a big spoiler a cyclist won


I still haven't watched this. On the day, I watched the CX instead. Must watch La Marseilles at some point today.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> Volta a Communitat Valenciana live on E1 Wed-Fri from 1430, Sat&Sun 1515.


Is it actually taking place? On BT E1 has Tennis and E2, where according to my printed TV guide it should be on, there are repeats of various cycle races from last year


----------



## mjr (2 Feb 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Is it actually taking place? On BT E1 has Tennis and E2, where according to my printed TV guide it should be on, there are repeats of various cycle races from last year


You are correct. https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...postponed-in-2021-according-to-reports-489127

E1's EPG is often a work of fiction!


----------



## Mike_P (16 Feb 2021)

For non GCN+ users highlights of Clasica de Almeria are being shunted to Eurosports scheduling at various times such as 8.30am tomorrow on E2 while the Tour of the UAE is on E1 next week - Mon-Thur 10.30am, Fri 11.30am


----------



## The Bear (21 Feb 2021)

For those of us paying out for Sky so we can swatch Eurosport, I'm concerned about their cycling coverage so far this year. I haven't seen a single bit of live coverage yet - nothing. I think on Monday we'll see UAE live, but looking ahead to next Saturday, it's worrying to see that they are repeating the 2020 Strade Bianchi and K-B-K races off and on all day when they should be showing LIVE Het Nieuwsblad. 

I did live chat with somebody at Eurosport today and they said it was Sky's fault because they choose which Eurosport programmes they choose to actually broadcast. Frankly I don't think this adds up. I guess it's possible the programme schedules are messed up and I've got things wrong, but judging but their performance so far this year I'm beginning to wonder. 

Surely they can't be that desperate for everybody to subscribe to Eurosport Player and the GCN thingy? That kind of adds up because just about every other online streaming of live cycling has been geo-restricted since last season. 

Anybody in the know? Thoughts?


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2021)

The Bear said:


> For those of us paying out for Sky so we can swatch Eurosport, I'm concerned about their cycling coverage so far this year. I haven't seen a single bit of live coverage yet - nothing. I think on Monday we'll see UAE live, but looking ahead to next Saturday, it's worrying to see that they are repeating the 2020 Strade Bianchi and K-B-K races off and on all day when they should be showing LIVE Het Nieuwsblad.
> 
> I did live chat with somebody at Eurosport today and they said it was Sky's fault [...]
> Anybody in the know? Thoughts?


E2 HD is showing Omloop and UAE Tour next Saturday. As usual, skiing takes priority on E1 and so only shows highlights later. 

I've no idea why the Sky version isn't showing cycling but they have done that before. Another reason to say: don't buy Sky! Put a second antenna on the dish and get E1 Deutsch free for now, or buy an app sub.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Feb 2021)

Is this just a BT E1 oddity that highlights of the 2021 Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne are apparently on at 1230pm tomorrow when it does not take place until next Sunday. If something is not on E1/E2 there are usually Youtube clips, or longer, freely available like Lanterne Rouges Tour de la Porvance highlights


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Is this just a BT E1 oddity that highlights of the 2021 Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne are apparently on at 1230pm tomorrow when it does not take place until next Sunday.


No, Sky's is doing the same! The main E1 is showing some Australian Open tennis at that time, following the live UAE Tour. Wonder what BT and Sky will show you?


----------



## bladesman73 (22 Feb 2021)

So no Het Nieuwsblad on Eurosport this year. Rights issue apparently. Organisers of the race also run Ghent Wevelgem, Amstel Gold, Scheldeprijs and seems they wont be shown as well. Not on GCN Pass either. Brilliant, what a shitshow


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2021)

bladesman73 said:


> So no Het Nieuwsblad on Eurosport this year. Rights issue apparently. Organisers of the race also run Ghent Wevelgem, Amstel Gold, Scheldeprijs and seems they wont be shown as well. Not on GCN Pass either. Brilliant, what a shitshow


Still on my EPG but I have often mentioned how fictional it can be. Where did you hear about this?

Update: found https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/9254/omloop-het-nieuwsblad-wont-be-broadcast-on-eurosport-or-gcn but the tweet it is based on has been removed.


----------



## sheddy (22 Feb 2021)

Might be of interest, Beryl Burton presentation https://register.gotowebinar.com/re...gAnnIehBPWVlYiLZ55aWhbHDV2efB7yryd8lV_iehIFek


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2021)

More than likely a internet stream of Het Nieuwsblad here...if not I'm sure they'll be one somewhere.
http://www.cyclingfans.com/omloop-het-nieuwsblad/live


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Feb 2021)

Eurosport and GCN Race Pass will now be showing men's and womens Omloop Het Nieuwsblad. Confirmed on twitter.


----------



## bladesman73 (24 Feb 2021)

Whoop whoop!


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2021)

Women's Tour of Britain on Eurosport for the next five years. I think it includes live. Have to wait and see if it is put on E1.


----------



## johnblack (25 Feb 2021)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Eurosport and GCN Race Pass will now be showing men's and womens Omloop Het Nieuwsblad. Confirmed on twitter.


Omloop is the start of the season, anyone who thinks it Milan - San Remo is just plain wrong.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> Omloop is the start of the season, anyone who thinks it Milan - San Remo is just plain wrong.


MVDP or Allaphilipe ?


----------



## johnblack (25 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> MVDP or Allaphilipe ?


I’m not sure MVDP is riding is he? Allaphillipe looks good already, maybe GVA though. But it’s always good to have a punt at one of Quicksteps other riders who might not be marked, like Asgreen.


----------



## bitsandbobs (25 Feb 2021)

MvdP not riding Omloop, but will be there for KbK.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Feb 2021)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Eurosport and GCN Race Pass will now be showing men's and womens Omloop Het Nieuwsblad. Confirmed on twitter.


Something iffy with that announcement late Monday pm, my TV guide turned up yesterday with the races listed in it and I cannot imagine it was printed after the announcement. Also has Kuurne-Brussells-Kuurne Sun 1.30pm E1, Womens GP Le Samyn Tues 1pm E1, Mens GP Le Samyn Tues 2.15pm E1


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> I’m not sure MVDP is riding is he? Allaphillipe looks good already, maybe GVA though. But it’s always good to have a punt at one of Quicksteps other riders who might not be marked, like Asgreen.


Mads Pedersen 33/1


----------



## mjr (26 Feb 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/itvcycling/status/1364576730980188161


----------



## johnblack (27 Feb 2021)

I've just spotted there is a GCN Plus app available for Firestick. Downloaded and now playing on TV.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> I've just spotted there is a GCN Plus app available for Firestick. Downloaded and now playing on TV.


Downloading and installing now


----------



## cyberknight (27 Feb 2021)

Is WVA riding ?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Is WVA riding ?


First race is Strade Bianchi,5 March I think.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> First race is Strade Bianchi,5 March I think.


After i said i looked at the result, i wont spoil it  i intend to watch later


----------



## Mike_P (4 Mar 2021)

E1 schedule Sat 6 - Fri 12
Women's Strade Blanche Sat 11.30
Mens Strade Blanche Sat 12.50
Grande Prix Monster Sun 12.30 
Paris-Nice Sun-Fri 13.15 (Sun 14.10, Fri 13.30)
On E2 Tirreno-Adriatico Wed/Thur 12.30


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> View: https://twitter.com/itvcycling/status/1364576730980188161



Remember, Sunday's highlights are on at 6pm, not 7 like the rest of the week.


----------



## matticus (6 Mar 2021)

Here's something a little ... different, coverage-wise!


View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1367902152019083266


----------



## mjr (17 Mar 2021)

Nokere Koerse on E1 today from 13:45

Milan San Remo on E1 Sat from 13:25

Trofeo Alfredo Binda highlights on E1 Sun 20:45-21:30, plus Mon 0730-0830 before MSR highlights

Catalonia Tour live on E1 from 14:15 Mon onwards, highlights at 1900.


----------



## sheddy (17 Mar 2021)

I saw a TV tour of the Brompton Factory over Christmas but not sure where.

Edit, found another one ! 
https://www.itv.com/hub/made-in-britain/2a5692a0002 10 mins in


----------



## Martinsnos (17 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> Nokere Koerse on E1 today from 13:45
> 
> Milan San Remo on E1 Sat from 13:25
> 
> ...



Really appreciate this - thank you.

Anyone searching, Virgin have it as Tour of Catalunya.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1373399623138693125?s=19


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Mar 2021)

GCN have just confirmed on Twitter the rights to show Gent Wevelgem, Dwars Door Vlaanderen, Scheldeprijs, Brabantse Pijl and Amstel Gold. Presumably this means Eurosport too (Gent Wevelgem showed up on the Eurosport EPG yesterday).


----------



## Chap sur le velo (23 Mar 2021)

Tour of Flanders 4th April can be seen, gratis, below!

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cycling...rs-2021-ronde-tv-channel-starters-favourites/


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2021)

Berk on a Bike said:


> GCN have just confirmed on Twitter the rights to show Gent Wevelgem, Dwars Door Vlaanderen, Scheldeprijs, Brabantse Pijl and Amstel Gold. Presumably this means Eurosport too (Gent Wevelgem showed up on the Eurosport EPG yesterday).


E1 EPG says Sunday 1320 Dwars door Vlaanderen, 1420 Quer durch Flandern, 1615 Gent-Wevelgem, then various repeats. That is nonsense because Quer... is the German name for Dwars.. and it is not until next Wed, so I suspect all that time will be Gent-Wevelgem in reality.

Another curious one is E3 Sexy Bank which happens Friday but seems not to be broadcast on E1 until Monday at noon UK time.


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Tour of Flanders 4th April can be seen, gratis, below!
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cycling...rs-2021-ronde-tv-channel-starters-favourites/


Firstly, isn't that just text?

Second, Eurosport E1 is gratis in German if you have an old Sky dish (or modern 19°E one) and suitable receiver.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> E1 EPG says Sunday 1320 Dwars door Vlaanderen, 1420 Quer durch Flandern, 1615 Gent-Wevelgem, then various repeats. That is nonsense because Quer... is the German name for Dwars.. and it is not until next Wed, so I suspect all that time will be Gent-Wevelgem in reality.
> 
> Another curious one is E3 Sexy Bank which happens Friday but seems not to be broadcast on E1 until Monday at noon UK time.


E3 Sexy Bank sounds like something that comes with a ten minute freeview and is then encrypted 

E3 Saxo Bank is live on the Eurosport Player and GCN+ on Friday with highlights Friday evening on E1. Gent-Wevelgem is live on E1 on Sunday from 1320. Phew.


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2021)

Berk on a Bike said:


> E3 Sexy Bank sounds like something that comes with a ten minute freeview and is then encrypted
> 
> E3 Saxo Bank is live on the Eurosport Player and GCN+ on Friday with highlights Friday evening on E1. Gent-Wevelgem is live on E1 on Sunday from 1320. Phew.


Got to love autocorrect!

No E3 on Friday on the EPG yet. We'll see what appears on teletext when Friday appears tomorrow. What time do you see the highlights at?


----------



## Mike_P (23 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> E3 on Friday on the EPG yet. We'll see what appears on teletext when Friday appears tomorrow.


Showing on BT as 1830-2000 E1


----------



## Chap sur le velo (23 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> Firstly, isn't that just text?



To save you the trouble of adding Secondly etc...Yes, my bad, read it in a hurry.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Mar 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Showing on BT as 1830-2000 E1


Same


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Mar 2021)

Paris Roubaix is reportedly postponed. 😞


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2021)

Eurosport E1 Sat 13:00 GP Miguel Indurain, highlights 21:00-22:00, Sun 08:55 Tour of Flanders, highlights 19:45-22:30


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2021)

Eurosport E1 Tour of the Basque Country, daily from Mon 1430, which means Scheldeprijs is highlights only Wed 2030-2100


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> Eurosport E1 Sat 13:00 GP Miguel Indurain, highlights 21:00-22:00, Sun 08:55 Tour of Flanders, highlights 19:45-22:30


I checked Eurosport teletext which is often more accurate than the EPG and the live coverage of GP Mig is not listed. We will only know for sure at the time, as usual with E1!


----------



## Martinsnos (8 Apr 2021)

Tour of Turkey starts on 11 April I believe and in UK is on Eurosport.


----------



## mjr (8 Apr 2021)

Martinsnos said:


> Tour of Turkey starts on 11 April I believe and in UK is on Eurosport.


Live coverage daily at 11am-1pm from Monday. Highlights in the evening: check teletext or EPG.


----------



## Martinsnos (8 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> Live coverage daily at 11am-1pm from Monday. Highlights in the evening: check teletext or EPG.


And for the avoidance of doubt. Sunday 11 April isn’t covered live but there is a highlights show on the 11th.


----------



## Mike_P (10 Apr 2021)

Martinsnos said:


> And for the avoidance of doubt. Sunday 11 April isn’t covered live but there is a highlights show on the 11th.


Not any longer Stage 1 has been cancelled due to snow


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Not any longer Stage 1 has been cancelled due to snow


You sure Mike ?

View: https://twitter.com/EchelonsHub/status/1380957706266247172?s=19


----------



## Mike_P (10 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You sure Mike ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/EchelonsHub/status/1380957706266247172?s=19



Flipping cyclingnews


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Apr 2021)

That's Sunday sorted 😁

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1383424751989760016?s=19


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2021)

LBL womens' closing stages on E1 tomorrow from 1020, men's from 1220, if my EPG can be believed.


----------



## Faratid (27 Apr 2021)

Giro d'Italia highlights on Quest TV (freesat) starting on May 8th at 7pm!


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 May 2021)

Why is Giro d'Italia on S4C, on iplayer, but no coverage on BBC otherwise?


----------



## cougie uk (8 May 2021)

I think s4c went big on cycling with Geraint ?


----------



## Mike_P (8 May 2021)

Because the UK rights otherwise are owned by Discovery Channel and hence it is on GCN, Eurosport and highlights shown at on Quest. Quite likely Sportsday on BBC News Channel will have a short clip of it.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 May 2021)

I have the same problem as last year, I can't get Giro d'Italia on S4C to toggle the audio to English, my Welsh isn't very good.

Radio combined with tv perhaps?

No sound is ok, maybe.


----------



## cougie uk (8 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> I have the same problem as last year, I can't get Giro d'Italia on S4C to toggle the audio to English, my Welsh isn't very good.
> 
> Radio combined with tv perhaps?
> 
> No sound is ok, maybe.



Do they have subtitles ? Sometimes they'll do english subs on a welsh program - but probably not for this as its live. 

GCN/Eurosport app is probably your best bet - you'll get the giro and everything else.


----------



## mjr (8 May 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Why is Giro d'Italia on S4C, on iplayer, but no coverage on BBC otherwise?


££££ and the Bike Bashing Corporation's dislike of bike racing?


----------



## mjr (8 May 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Do they have subtitles ? Sometimes they'll do english subs on a welsh program - but probably not for this as its live.


No subtitles, not even in Welsh. No rewind on iPlayer either, only live.



> GCN/Eurosport app is probably your best bet - you'll get the giro and everything else.


Any Eurosport service, not only GCN. An old digital STB hooked up to a 1990s Sky dish (before the UK/Germany service split) will even work as a cheap fix!


----------



## Poacher (11 May 2021)

For no good reason I can think of, Quest seem to be showing a repeat of their coverage of stage 1, instead of today's stage 4.


----------



## Big John (11 May 2021)

Bizarre and bloody disappointing. What total arses.


----------



## gavroche (11 May 2021)

Poacher said:


> For no good reason I can think of, Quest seem to be showing a repeat of their coverage of stage 1, instead of today's stage 4.


I was hoping they would realise their mistake but no, still showing stage 1. What a disappointment.


----------



## Mike_P (11 May 2021)

Wasn't the best day with the weather and TV pictures interrupted so those relying on Quest the c. 5 min highlights from Eurosport on Youtube will probably cover the crucial bits Giro d’Italia 2021 - Stage 4 Highlights | Cycling | Eurosport - YouTube


----------



## mjr (13 May 2021)

Stage 4 highlights were rebroadcast correctly at midnight and uploaded to discovery+ catchup.


----------



## Mike_P (13 May 2021)

Longer than normal coverage on BBC News Sportsday this evening, could they be expecting Quest to blunder again.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2021)

Dauphiné highlights on itv4 10pm-11pm daily Sunday to Friday at least.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jun 2021)

Tour de Suisse highlights each evening from when it starts on E2 according to the BT schedule, not listed in printed TV & Sat mag. Times vary and no series link.


----------



## mjr (23 Jun 2021)

Unsurprisingly, Tour de France highlights 7pm itv4 most days from Saturday. La Course highlights 8pm Saturday. Live coverage basically when the race is on. Tour highlights repeated in HD on itv1 late nights (for example 23:40 Saturday) for people who don't have itv4 HD (including most freesat and freeview viewers).


----------



## Martinsnos (20 Jul 2021)

Hi folks - anyone know if Tour of Sardinia being broadcast anywhere?


----------



## mjr (26 Aug 2021)

Deutschland Tour: was on ZDF today 14:00-16:00 (sorry), then it's ARD tomorrow 14:15 - 16:00, back to ZDF Sat 14:00-16:00, ARD Sun 14:45-16:30. Is it only 4 stages this year? I can't see any highlights show, but if you record the last half hour of each live show, I suspect you'll get some highlights after the stage finish because they're now filling up the Stage 1 show with paralympic horse burgling</izzard>.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Aug 2021)

It's on Eurosport 2 2-4, highlights Eurosport 1 7pm


----------



## mjr (27 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> It's on Eurosport 2 2-4, highlights Eurosport 1 7pm


I don't have Eurosport 2 and I see highlights on Eurosport 1 at 8.15pm Sat and 6.15pm Sun with none tomorrow, but Eurosport EPG often does not match what they eventually show!

Benelux Tour on Eurosport 1 15:00-16:30 Monday then 12:00-14:00 Tuesday. Not shown Wednesday and then the EPG runs out.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Aug 2021)

Yes, Sat and Sun differ but highlights are print listed at 1815 Sat on E1 repeated 1100 Sun E2. No live coverage on Sat but is on Sun 1430-1630 E2; highlights are not on till 0930 Mon E1


----------



## Mike_P (10 Sep 2021)

Tue 14 - Fri 17 E1 1315 Tour of Luxembourg 
Wed 15 E2 1500 Wallonie Grand Prix
Wed 15 E1 1530 Tour of Tuscany
Wed 15 E1 1700 Tour of Slovakia prologue
Thur 16 E2 1500 Coppa Sabatini
Thur 16 E1 1530 Tour of Slovakia starts daily (Fri 17 at least at the same time)


----------



## mjr (10 Sep 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Tue 13 -


Mon 13 or Tue 14? Similar confusion on other dates[/uwsl]


----------



## Mike_P (11 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Mon 13 or Tue 14? Similar confusion on other dates


Dates corrected above


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2021)

Eurosport 1 has Cro Race and Giro di Sicilia from about 1230 daily this week. Which comes first varies. Highlights generally from 2200 or whenever the snooker finishes. Also on L'Equipe.

Paris-Roubaix women's race E1 Sat from 14:00, France 3 from 14:10, men's Sun E1 from 09:55, F3 from 09:50-10:40 and 11:55 to end. Numerous highlights repeats on E1.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Sep 2021)

Joss Lowden's hour record (Thursday evening) will be live on Youtube, GCN and Eurosport.
https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/9696/will-joss-lowden-break-the-hour-record-watch-live-on-thursday


----------



## Mike_P (29 Sep 2021)

Eurosport lying - Live Cycling: Eurometrole when when presuamably they mean a full(ish) rerun 8pm E1 today. Also says its 194km while Procycling stats say its 177.6km.


----------



## mjr (14 Oct 2021)

British national championships highlights on itv 4 at 7pm-8pm next week: criteriums on Monday, road on Tuesday.


----------



## mjr (28 Jan 2022)

Challenge Majorca men's race on E1 tonight 10pm, Sat 2230, Sun 2200, all 30mins. Also Mon 0735, followed by 90mins of GP La Marseillaise.

Fayetteville world champs (CX maybe?) E1 Sun 2230-2330.

Valenciana men's on E1 Wed 1900-1955 then unclear to me as Olympics push it off.

Saudi Arabia Tour highlights E1 Wed 1810-1900. Stage 2. Can't see any others on EPG.


----------



## Red17 (29 Jan 2022)

Cyclo-cross world championship on BBC red button. Women today, men Sunday. Elite races at 20.10 both days and they have the U23 earlier


----------



## Chap sur le velo (29 Jan 2022)

Red17 said:


> Cyclo-cross world championship on BBC red button. Women today, men Sunday. Elite races at 20.10 both days and they have the U23 earlier


On now

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/58947639


----------



## mjr (4 Mar 2022)

Strade Bianchi, Eurosport 1, noon until 4 pm or finish. I think it's women's first but I could be wrong.

I can't find it on RAI, which is odd.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2022)

Starts this Sunday 

View: https://twitter.com/itvcycling/status/1531658692671725569?t=qLoECynAFkgrfaiYvdxNXw&s=19


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2022)

Commonwealth games cycling. BBC and fark knows if it's BBC 1, 2, 3, red button or only online :

Sat 1600-1850 track
Sun 1500-1900 track
Mon 1400-1900 track

Wed 1130-1600 MTB

Thu 1000-1600 ITT
Sun 7th 0800-1700 road races


----------



## Mike_P (29 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Commonwealth games cycling. BBC and fark knows if it's BBC 1, 2, 3, red button or only online :
> 
> Sat 1600-1850 track
> Sun 1500-1900 track.
> ...



Cycling listed as Sun BBC2 from 1525, ITT Thur BBC1 from 1345. Otherwise does look like iPlayer. Red Button or website (timings do not yet show Sun 7)


----------



## mjr (14 Aug 2022)

Vuelta highlights on free TV, Quest, 11pm Friday, then 7pm most days. Hopefully they will be more successful at playing the right programme than some years!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2022)

Alternatively watch it all live in the glorious comfort of your own home on GCN 😁


----------



## T4tomo (16 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Alternatively watch it all live in the glorious comfort of your own home on GCN 😁



or discovery plus ...


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> or discovery plus ...


Amateur league 🙄


----------



## T4tomo (16 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Amateur league 🙄



Easier to get on the big TV - can download D+ app to TV and watch it like iplayer, to watch GCN+ app on that TV involves casting...


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Easier to get on the big TV - can download D+ app to TV and watch it like iplayer, to watch GCN+ app on that TV involves casting...



You sure? I get it on my Samsung PC directly.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Aug 2022)

Norry1 said:


> You sure? I get it on my Samsung PC directly.



yes I'm sure, i checked which I why I went D+ route.

I could get GCN on a computer too, but more sociable to watch on TV


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> yes I'm sure, i checked which I why I went D+ route.
> 
> I could get GCN on a computer too, but more sociable to watch on TV



Sorry, I meant to say Samsung TV.


----------



## johnblack (16 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Easier to get on the big TV - can download D+ app to TV and watch it like iplayer, to watch GCN+ app on that TV involves casting...


fire stick is your friend


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2022)

johnblack said:


> fire stick is your friend



Yep I used the Fire Stick first as that WAS the only way to do it - but you can get the App directly on Smart TV's which is what I now do.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2022)

I have to go down the difficult route of moving my finger on my phone to press the cast button....life's tough sometimes 🙄


----------



## T4tomo (16 Aug 2022)

johnblack said:


> fire stick is your friend



maybe I need to check firestick more carefully then!! 

it might have been the Eurosport player that wasn't there that prompted D+

anyway it makes no odds its same content on D+ / europort / GCN and same prices. plus the OH likes snooker and I'm sure you don't get that on GCN.


----------

